# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2013 às 00:42)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2013 às 11:40)

Ora bom dia, bom dia novo ano!

O sol vai brilhando aqui e ali, num céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens do tipo médio (4-5\8 do céu encoberto) e alguma nebulosidade alta difusa.
O vento sopra fraco de NNO.
Ontem o acumulado de precipitação foi de 18,0 mm.

*Atual
T: 12,8ºC
Hr: 62%
P.Orvalho: 6,0ºC
Pressão: 1024,0 hPa
Vento médio: 6,1 km\h
Rajada: 11,9 km\h*​


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2013 às 21:06)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:* 7.6 ºc* 

máxima: *13.3 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada : *0.3 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 9.4 ºc 

Vento: N  3 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.4 hpa 

Humidade: 93%

Ontem o acumulado de precipitação ainda subiu aos *26.2 mm*.

Primeiro dia do ano com períodos de céu nublado, diminuindo a nebulosidade a partir da tarde, muito nevoeiro junto ao rio esta manhã.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jan 2013 às 21:44)

Boa noite,
O dia de ontem foi bem chuvoso, ainda acumulou uns 24,6 mm. 

Já o primeiro dia de Janeiro foi marcado pelo sol, alguma nebulosidade alta, e também pelo frio. Ainda caiu alguma precipitação fraca nas primeiras horas de 2013.


Bom ano para todos !


----------



## Estação SP (1 Jan 2013 às 23:08)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *15,8ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *6,3ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *0,6mm*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 7,3ºC

Humidade: 87%

Vento: 1,1km/h de SE


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2013 às 07:20)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *3.9 ºc *

Neste momento 4.2 ºc e um nevoeiro muito fechado


----------



## Veterano (2 Jan 2013 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Algum nevoeiro, principalmente sobre o rio Douro. Por Matosinhos já com sol e 7,2º, vento fraco.


----------



## CptRena (2 Jan 2013 às 15:06)

Boa tarde

Alguma neblina e céu esbranquiçado (5-7/8, vai variando) com cirrostratus (nuvens altas).







Está-se bem ao sol, à sombra já pede bom agasalho.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2013 às 19:06)

Boas.
Por aqui um dia cheio de sol, apenas pouca nebulosidade alta preencheu o céu.
E assim se irão manter os próximos dias, pelo menos até ao dia dez, com muito sol e inversões térmicas significativas. 

A máxima de hoje foi de 15,1ºC.


----------



## CptRena (3 Jan 2013 às 10:13)

Bom dia

Mais uma vês a influência do vento nos outros dois parâmetros meteorológios (temperatura e humidade). Ontem há noitem por volta das 2100Z apareceu uma ventania de este que levou as temperaturas de 9°C até aos 13-14°C

Gráfico não está completamente à escala






Dados da EMA de Aveiro (Universidade)


----------



## Veterano (3 Jan 2013 às 11:05)

Belo dia por Matosinhos, menos frio do que ontem!


----------



## Paula (3 Jan 2013 às 17:17)

Boas tardes.

Dia de muito sol e com uma manhã bem fresca 
De salientar algum vento ao inicio da tarde.

Os modelos já começam a dar a entender que pode haver uma mudança no estado do tempo, mas pra já teremos o nosso amigo AA pelo menos durante mais 8 dias. (Assim afirmou a meteorologista do IPMA, hoje de manhã). Aguardemos


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2013 às 22:45)

Boa noite

Tivemos um dia de céu praticamente limpo, com muito sol (e que bom!).
O vento soprou entre o fraco e o moderado.
Este bom (mau?) tempo é bem vindo para secar muitas inflitrações e muita humidade acumulada nas habitações e afins. É sempre útil termos uns dias de pausa na chuva.

Ontem, dia 2, ainda desloquei-me até junto ao mar, mas o nosso amigo vento (nortada típica, embora fraca) era muito desagradável.

Deixo aqui uma imagem das condições atuais e extremos de ontem e de hoje. Ainda estou um pouco longe dos valores negativos, algo que só aconteceu 2 vezes desde 1 de outubro, claramente abaixo da média (mas ainda a tempo de recuperar...).





P.S.: No momento em que coloco o post a temperatura está nos *5,4ºC*.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Jan 2013 às 23:20)

Boas
O meu Cumulus alertou um novo recorde 1037,7 de hpa


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2013 às 21:29)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *6.8 ºc *

máxima:* 14.9 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 9.3 ºc 

Vento ESE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1035.6 hpa

Humidade: 74 %


Dia de céu geralmente limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2013 às 22:04)

Boa noite,
Acabadinho de chegar de um dia em cheio nas penedias da Peneda-Gerês onde às 18h30 registei uns fresquinhos 3ºC na vila do Gerês!


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2013 às 09:47)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *3.6 ºc* 

*actual*

temp: 5.6 ºc 

Vento: ESE: 9Km/h

Pressão:1035.7 hpa

Humidade:76 %

Neste momento  bastante sol, algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2013 às 19:03)

Boa noite

Foi mais um dia de sol, embora a nebulosidade alta e discreta neblina tenham evitado maior sensação térmica de "aquecimento" do corpo humano
Ainda não atingi um mínima negativa, mas talvez esta próxima madrugada lá chegue. Hoje a *Tmín* foi de *0,6ºC* pelas 07.08h e a *Tmáx* de *17,3ºC* às 14.51h.

*Atual
T: 6,1ºC
Hr: 68%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1032,0 hPa
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 5,0 km\h​*
*Um bom fim de semana*


----------



## Paula (5 Jan 2013 às 20:13)

Boa noite.

Dia bastante agradável por estas bandas. Durante a tarde, o céu ainda contou com alguma nebulosidade alta.
Ao final da tarde de hoje já se sentia mais frio em relação a ontem pela mesma altura, mas este frio ainda não "assusta" ninguém 

Esperemos por dias mais animados


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2013 às 21:51)

Boas noites, 

Extremos de hoje

mínima: *3.6 ºc *

máxima: *13.6 ºc *

Actual

temp: 7.5 ºc 

Vento ESE: 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1033.2 hpa

Humidade: 76%


Hoje andei pelo Gerês, e ao fim da tarde( ainda havia alguma luz difusa)quando passava na zona da Portela do Homem/Mata de Albergaria o carro marcava entre os 2.5 ºc e os 3.0 ºc , não havia vento absolutamente nenhum, nada mexia, a estrada em certas partes já tinha humidade, será certamente uma noite de gelo/geada naquelas zonas.


----------



## Estação SP (5 Jan 2013 às 23:24)

Temperatura pelos *4,6ºC* muito frio por aqui é possível que caia uma boa camada de geada durante esta noite.

Vento Nulo em que por vezes dá alguma rajada de Este. Já se encontra uma grande neblina lá fora com a humidade nos *88%*


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2013 às 09:23)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *2.8 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 4.3 ºc 

Vento SE: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1032.0 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Céu limpo


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2013 às 09:57)

Bom dia, bom domingo

Ainda não foi desta que a temperatura negativa se fez sentir. Mesmo assim, ainda resta alguma geada fraca aqui no terreno, à sombra.
Há bancos de nevoeiro na zona central do vale do Sousa - ao longo do Rio Sousa.
Aqui no burgo de Paços de Ferreira o sol é rei, num céu limpo e acompanhado pelo vento calmo.

*Tmín: 0,8ºC (07.54h)

Atual
T: 5,9ºC
Hr: 93%
P.Orvalho: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1030,0 hPa
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Rajada: 0,0 km\h​*


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2013 às 18:06)

Bom fim de tarde\início de noite

Lá se foi o sol, e apresenta-se a noite estrelada, convidando o frio a instalar-se até ao raiar de novo dia.
O sol esteve brilhante, embora hoje a aquecer menos do que ontem.
A *Tmáx* ficou-se pelos *15,9ºC* (13.59h) - menos 1,4ºc que a máxima de sábado.

*Atual
T: 7,3ºC
Hr: 60%
P.Orvalho: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1028,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,6 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 4,7 km\h​*


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2013 às 22:28)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *2.8 ºc *

máxima: *13.3 ºc *


*Actual*

temp: 6.6 ºc 

Vento ESE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1029.8 hpa

Humidade: 80 %

Céu limpo, a noite segue fria


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2013 às 23:45)

*5.3 ºc* actuais.


----------



## Stinger (7 Jan 2013 às 01:40)

3ºC por aqui


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2013 às 07:23)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *2.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 2.9 ºc 

Céu a ficar nublado


----------



## Veterano (7 Jan 2013 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Muito sol por Matosinhos, com 7,1º e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jan 2013 às 10:15)

Bom dia

pela cidade de Braga muito sol e *9,5ºC*


----------



## Paula (7 Jan 2013 às 12:34)

Bom dia. 

Mais uma manhã fantástica, com muito sol.
De momento, 12.4ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jan 2013 às 17:16)

grande cenário que as nuvens estão a dar pena não ter foto


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2013 às 17:24)

camrov8 disse:


> grande cenário que as nuvens estão a dar pena não ter foto



Bom fim de tarde

Por aqui o cenário deve ser muito diferente. O sol é uma miragem já que temos um céu totalmente encoberto por nebulosidade média.
Já chuviscou (nem 0,1 mm acumulou) e entretanto parou, mas a qualquer momento poderá começar a cair novamente.
O vento está calmo.
*Ontem* tive a 1ª mínima negativa do ano, uma raridade neste outono-inverno; a temperatura desceu aos *-0,4ºC*. Hoje a *Tmín* foi de uns "mornos" *6,0ºC*.

*Atual
T: 9,3ºC
Hr: 70%
P.Orvalho: 4,0ºC
Pressão: 1027,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 4,3 km\h​*


----------



## boneli (8 Jan 2013 às 20:29)

Aqui por volta das 6 caiu um pequeno aguaceiro...por agora tudo calmo.


----------



## Paula (8 Jan 2013 às 21:44)

camrov8 disse:


> grande cenário que as nuvens estão a dar pena não ter foto



Boas 

Confirma-se o cenário. Esta tarde fiquei maravilhada com as nuvens. Ia a caminho da Universidade e apenas consegui tirar esta foto com o telemóvel. Peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas por azar não tinha a máquina comigo na altura. 








Quanto ao dia, foi cinzento e com alguns aguaceiros fracos ao final da tarde.


----------



## Veterano (9 Jan 2013 às 08:35)

Bom dia. Vento sul a arrastar muitas nuvens, mas com chuva muito fraca para já. E estão uns mornos 13,6º.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2013 às 13:09)

Boa tarde, 

tempo de chuva por aqui, chegou a chover intensamente de manhã num curto periodo.

*6.4 mm *acumulados até ao momento


----------



## Paula (9 Jan 2013 às 18:51)

Boa noite.

O dia foi cinzento, com alguns períodos de chuva. Pelas 11:35h caiu um valente aguaceiro 
A mínima foi de 10.7ºC e a máxima ficou-se pelos 13.4ºC.

Atuais, 13.2ºC.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2013 às 21:44)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.2 ºc *

máxima: *12.9 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *7 mm*


*Actual*

temp: 12.1 ºc 

Vento: SW: 17 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.0 hpa

Humidade: 91 %

Dia com céu muito nublado e chuva.

De momento não chove.


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2013 às 01:14)

Por aqui vai pingando de vez em quando ...

Fui até á serra de santa justa e está um espetaculo , esta vento e nevoeiro e choviscando , senti me verdadeiramente no inverno , no silencio a ouvir as arvores com o vento e o nevoeiro a passar pela serra toda a boa velocidade hummmm


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2013 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Cenário misto, com muitas nuvens e algumas abertas, a deixar o sol aparecer. Continuam uns mornos 13,7º.


----------



## Paula (10 Jan 2013 às 21:29)

Boa noite.

Dia chuvoso por aqui. 
Extremos: 13.5ºC/10.6ºC


Atuais: 10.6ºC e HR 89%
De momento não chove.


PS: Fez ontem 4 anos que nevou em Braga.. belo dia


----------



## boneli (11 Jan 2013 às 20:28)

Isto está muito calmo....parece que está tudo na espectativa....

Desde as 6 da tarde que tem caido uns aguaceiros por aqui.

12º de temperatura


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2013 às 22:32)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.4 ºc *

máxima: *13.5 ºc *

precipitação acumulada: *1 mm*


*Actual*

temp: 10.4 ºc 

Vento: WNW: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.1 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Dia de céu com períodos de nublado, ocorreu um aguaceiro intenso pelas 19:45 m


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2013 às 08:35)

Bom dia

Que ausência a minha

O dia começa fresco e com chuva fraca, depois de um final de madrugada com períodos curtos de chuva moderada.
O vento sopra fraco.
O acumulado é de apenas 3,0 mm (ontem o acumulado ficou-se por 2,1 mm).
Também outros dias apresentaram precipitação, sendo relevante os 13,7 mm do dia 9; no dia 10 foram 3,3 mm. Temos assim 4 dias seguidos com precipitação...

Temos alguma animação este fim de semana, com a previsão de possível queda de neve a cotas média\média-alta. Sempre acima dos 600 e acredito só acima dos 800 mts - para já a inércia térmica é muita, temos ar quente à superfície. Talvez esporadicamente, na próxima noite se houver precipitação, baixe aos tais 600 mts de altitude na zonas mais interiores do nosso litoral

*Tmín: 8,5ºC (04.49h)

Atual
T: 9,0ºC
Hr: 91%
P.Orvalho: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1020,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,6 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 5,0 km\h​*

Bom fim de semana


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2013 às 09:33)

Bom dia,
Cai neste momento um fortíssimo aguaceiro por aqui!


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2013 às 10:58)

Bons dias, 

forte chuvada que caiu por aqui,  sigo com *9.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Já se nota a descida de temperatura, 9.6 ºc actuais.


----------



## Paula (12 Jan 2013 às 12:01)

Bom dia.

Manhã de aguaceiros fracos e algumas abertas.
*7mm* acumulados, nada mau 

Por agora, 11.4ºC e céu nublado.

______________

Boa sorte aos colegas que forem atrás do elemento branco


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2013 às 12:26)

Mais um aguaceiro intenso por aqui,por breves segundos caíram umas pedras minusculas de saraiva,não durou mais que 5 segundos...mas é sinal que o frio está a entrar,bom prenúncio para as terras altas para mais logo


----------



## Paula (12 Jan 2013 às 13:06)

Tudo mais cinzento neste momento e chove bem 

A temperatura caiu e está agora nos 9.7ºC.


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2013 às 16:56)

Fotos CARAGO

Vá, façam um esforçinho por meter aqui no seguimento algumas fotos..do mar, da possivel trovoada ou aguaceiro forte que tenham a sorte de apanhar...
A malta cá para o sul está a ficar desesperada


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jan 2013 às 17:16)

stormy disse:


> Fotos CARAGO
> 
> Vá, façam um esforçinho por meter aqui no seguimento algumas fotos..do mar, da possivel trovoada ou aguaceiro forte que tenham a sorte de apanhar...
> A malta cá para o sul está a ficar desesperada



Queres fotos do mar vai ao site beachcam.pt e oceanlook.com e vês o mar em direto, melhor que isto não há.
Fotos de trovoada *onde?, *já vistes o radar do ipma nenhum fenómeno de atividade elétrica aqui no litoral Norte, talvez trovoada no Litoral Centro e Interior Centro, mas dúvido. 
Fotos de um aguaceiro forte, eu não quero que a máquina fotográfica avarie pois a minha janela está coberta de chuva e fotografar chuva é um bocado díficil pois não dá para ver nada pela janela, se quiseres poças de água é só avisares.
_________
Boa Tarde!!


Neste momento sigo com *12,0 mm* acumulados, *10,7ºC* e Vento Fraco a *11 km/h*. 

Chove  neste momento

*Rain rate* máximo de hoje até ao momento foi de *110,8 mm/hr*.


----------



## Paula (12 Jan 2013 às 17:33)

Final de tarde com aguaceiros bem gelados 

A temperatura desce lentamente e encontra-se agora nos 8.7ºC.
De momento não chove.


----------



## Stinger (12 Jan 2013 às 17:33)

Neste momento vai chovendo e os vidros embaciaram todos devido á queda da temperatura no exterior


----------



## Stinger (12 Jan 2013 às 18:07)

Chuva torrencial e com muito granizo !


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Jan 2013 às 18:37)

Boa tarde,

Na Vizinha Galiza o elemento branco está a condicionar bastante as condições de circulação em algumas estradas em altitude nas provincias de Lugo e Ourense:


Comienzan las complicaciones en O Cebreiro:
17:40 12-01-2013       LUGO  CEBREIRO (O)    LU-633NEVADA por METEOROLOGÍA ADVERSA con circulación difícil en:
- La carretera LU-633 a la altura de CEBREIRO (O) (LUGO) desde el km 0 al km 19 sentido AMBOS SENTIDOS hacia AMBOS
Advertencia: OBLIGATORIO CADENAS O NEUMÁTICOS DE INVIERNO, PROHIBIDO CAMIONES Y ARTICULADOS, PROHIBIDO AUTOBUSES, OBLIGATORIO CADENAS O NEUMÁTICOS DE INVIERNO


OURENSE  VILAVELLA (A) A-52 NEVADA por METEOROLOGÍA ADVERSA con circulación condicionada en:
- La AUTOPISTA / AUTOVÍA A-52 a la altura de VILAVELLA (A) (OURENSE) desde el km 112 al km 132 sentido AMBOS SENTIDOS
Advertencia: PAVIMENTO DESLIZANTE


1050M DE ALTITUD


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2013 às 18:40)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui também algum granizo, sigo com *11.4 mm* acumulados.

temperatura em queda acentuada: *7.7 ºc *actuais ( mínima até ao momento ) ( máxima *11.7 ºc* )


Acabei por não ir a Pitões das Júnias, resolvi esperar por um evento mais significativo de neve.

De qualquer modo, a esta hora já deverá nevar alguma coisa por lá..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2013 às 18:46)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Na Vizinha Galiza o elemento branco está a condicionar bastante as condições de circulação em algumas estradas em altitude nas provincias de Lugo e Ourense:
> 
> ...



Então a nevada é já significativa acima do Alto de Fumaces (Riós) A-52 até pelo menos A Gudiña/Puebla de Sanábria, bem perto de Portugal!  Já deve nevar em Montalegre, Montesinho, Larouco, Gerês... Haja preci!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2013 às 19:31)

Snifa disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> por aqui também algum granizo, sigo com *11.4 mm* acumulados.
> 
> ...


 
confirmo neva bem com -1 grau.comecou a nevar por volta das 15 h


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2013 às 20:16)

Queda de Granizo agora!


----------



## Paula (12 Jan 2013 às 20:47)

Também por aqui, acabou de cair um aguaceiro bem forte de granizo!


----------



## ampa62 (12 Jan 2013 às 23:36)

Boa noite a todos.

Por aqui em Covas depois de uma manhã de aguaceiros, uma noite com céu limpo, noite calma, 4,6ºC / 1003 Mba / 82 HR%.


----------



## Falkor (12 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

Forte descarga electrica neste preciso momento


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

Trovoada neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2013 às 23:54)

TROVÃO ...mesmo aqui por cima, até a luz piscou, tremeu tudo.......

sigo com *15.0 mm* acumulados

forte chuvada agora mesmo!

Estão *6.5 ºc*


----------



## ampa62 (13 Jan 2013 às 00:03)

Olá novamente. Há meia hora atrás céu limpo....Agora chove razoavelmente, sem vento e a temperatura  a subir para 5ºC....A saga do costume.


----------



## Paula (13 Jan 2013 às 00:09)

Snifa disse:


> TROVÃO ...mesmo aqui por cima, até a luz piscou, tremeu tudo.......
> 
> sigo com *15.0 mm* acumulados
> 
> ...




Aqui reina a paz


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Jan 2013 às 00:12)

23:54 que estouro. Não contava nada com isto apagou aqui tudo nas minhas redondezas de Gondomar. Caro Snifa, aí para o Porto acho que não caiu aí em cima, mas aqui tenho quase a certeza que foi aqui mesmo mesmo em cima. Foi praticamente instantâneo o clarão enorme um estouro que nunca vi. Os meus ouvidos ainda estão a fazer "iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii". 

Cumps,
rfilipeg


----------



## Falkor (13 Jan 2013 às 00:41)

6.9ºc e continua a descer por aqui

Na serra da Gralheira parece estar fresquinho
http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## ampa62 (13 Jan 2013 às 00:59)

Temperatura sem alterações significativas: 4,9ºC. Chuva bem fria, intensa. Acredito que esteja a nevar nas terras altas.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2013 às 01:31)

Aproxima-se do Litoral Norte e vem acompanhado por intensa actividade eléctrica; deverá atingir "terra" por volta das 03h00... Possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes, que poderão ser de granizo.

iMapWeather



ferreira5 disse:


> A quem vai sair este brinde?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



*Entrada de noroeste; possibilidade de boas acumulações de neve a partir dos 600/800 metros de altitude na Barreira de Condensação (serras Amarela, Gêres, Alvão, Marão, Caramulo), ao longo da madrugada e início da manhã. *


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2013 às 01:56)

Sem dúvida muita actividade eléctrica, e continua a desenvolver-se bem ao aproximar-se da costa, se as temperaturas continuarem assim penso que algumas Serras do Norte vão acordar branquinhas .


----------



## Stinger (13 Jan 2013 às 02:37)

Para quem dizia que nao teria actividade electrica 

Estava eu no meu local de trabalho e era á volta das 23:55 quando a luz foi abaixo do centro comercial dolce vita porto e deu-se um enorme trovao , até fiquei surpreendido


----------



## Andre Barbosa (13 Jan 2013 às 02:40)

Eu acho que vi esse trovão que ocorreu no Porto, de Braga 
Lembro-me que era perto das 00h, e estava no Bom Jesus e vi um enorme flash no céu.. como nessa altura o céu nao estava coberto por aqui por Braga, fiquei a pensar e a pensar


----------



## boneli (13 Jan 2013 às 02:44)

Cai um aguaceiro aqui por Braga...temperatura de 6º. Bem fresco por sinal! Ai o Gerês amanhã  .


----------



## Geiras (13 Jan 2013 às 02:47)




----------



## Stinger (13 Jan 2013 às 03:00)

O pessoal que prepare as maquinas e fotografe as nossas belas serras do norte


----------



## xes (13 Jan 2013 às 08:45)

Boas estou a preparar-me para ir a serra da Freita 1000m altitude wish me luck


----------



## Falkor (13 Jan 2013 às 08:49)

xes disse:


> Boas estou a preparar-me para ir a serra da Freita 1000m altitude wish me luck



Tb estou a pensar lá passar


----------



## xes (13 Jan 2013 às 09:05)

Só para dizer que por aqui de madrugada caiu bastante granizo acompanhado de chuva forte


----------



## Paula (13 Jan 2013 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

Manhã de nevoeiro e alguns aguaceiros.
De momento o sol brilha e estão uns frescos 7.9ºC.


----------



## xes (13 Jan 2013 às 11:25)

Freita e para esquecer não tem neve, nem gelo nada, a temperatura mínima que apanhei la foi 2° tinha de estar mais frio


----------



## camrov8 (13 Jan 2013 às 11:43)

xes disse:


> Freita e para esquecer não tem neve, nem gelo nada, a temperatura mínima que apanhei la foi 2° tinha de estar mais frio



mas posso informar que nevou ontem tive la as 23h e nevou e bem no topo o carro marcou 1.5ºc e a temperatura desceu durante a noite


----------



## xes (13 Jan 2013 às 11:47)

Sim durante a noite pode ter nevado mas agora nadinha


----------



## ampa62 (13 Jan 2013 às 13:16)

Bom dia. Por aqui 10,9º C e ameaça de uma forte chuvada.


----------



## Paula (13 Jan 2013 às 14:23)

Boas tardes.


Hoje fui ver se as montanhas do Gerês tinham alguma neve e fiz-me à estrada. Não tinha rigorosamente nada.  Penso que tenha ficado a maior parte nas montanhas a norte. Quem sabe, Pitões das Junias e Montalegre apresentam um cenário um pouco mais diferente.







A imagem não é lá muito esclarecedora, eu sei, mas é o que se consegue.


----------



## boneli (13 Jan 2013 às 14:30)

Paula disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> 
> Hoje fui ver se as montanhas do Gerês tinham alguma neve e fiz-me à estrada. Não tinha rigorosamente nada.  Penso que tenha ficado a maior parte nas montanhas a norte. Quem sabe, Pitões das Junias e Montalegre apresentam um cenário um pouco mais diferente.
> ...




Sim isso são as montanhas do Gerês/Amarela e dá para ver que tem alguma neve mas nada de especial. Possivelmente para a zona do Barroso/Larouco deva ter algo com as cotas umpouco mais baixas.


----------



## Paula (13 Jan 2013 às 14:35)

boneli disse:


> Sim isso são as montanhas do Gerês/Amarela e dá para ver que tem alguma neve mas nada de especial. Possivelmente para a zona do Barroso/Larouco deva ter algo com as cotas umpouco mais baixas.



O cume estava claramente tapado por nuvens, se existia alguma neve estava tapada. Se nevou durante a noite e inicio da manhã, já derreteu grande parte.


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2013 às 14:59)

Por Melgaço, neve no solo em quantidade mais apreciável só a 1100 metros. Apesar de ter nevado durante a noite a 800 metros, a temperatura está demasiado alta para manter a neve no solo. A 1100 metros estavam cerca de +2ºC.



Fotos perto da Branda dos Portos  - Castro Laboreiro - cerca de 1100 metros de altitude.


----------



## ampa62 (13 Jan 2013 às 15:13)

Minho disse:


> Por Melgaço, neve no solo em quantidade mais apreciável só a 1100 metros. Apesar de ter nevado durante a noite a 800 metros, a temperatura está demasiado alta para manter a neve no solo. A 1100 metros estavam cerca de +2ºC.





Bem melhor do que aqui Obrigado pelas fotos!


----------



## Z13 (13 Jan 2013 às 15:37)

Excelentes fotos Minho! Bela manha de domingo!


----------



## Scuderia (13 Jan 2013 às 16:47)

Mais um que foi para estrada, Pitões da Junias com melhor aspecto.

Em Dezembro estava mais fraquinho


----------



## Paula (13 Jan 2013 às 19:46)

Boa noite!

O céu está limpo e sente-se um ar gelado, lá fora. 
Extremos: 14.2ºC/4.8ºC

*9.4ºC*, atuais.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2013 às 21:51)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *4.6 ºc* 

máxima: *11.2 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *5.3 mm* 


*Actual*

tempª: 7.5 ºc 

Vento NNE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.6 ºc 

Humidade: 87%

Alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada, céu com períodos de nublado limpando ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2013 às 07:25)

Bom dia,

mínima de *2.9 ºc *

Neste momento 3.2 ºc 

Céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2013 às 07:49)

Bom dia

Depois de 2 dias de ausência, volto ao contacto com a realidade: hoje é dia de trabalho...
O dia começa com céu pouco nublado, alguma nebulosidade alta para Este.
O vento está calmo\fraco.
Temos geada fraca pelos campos.
No sábado acumulei 12,4 mm de precipitação e ontem mais 5,3 mm.

*Atual
T: 0,6ºC
Hr: 88%
P.Orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1027,0 hPa
Vento médio: 1,8 km\h de NE
Rajada: 3,6 km\h​*


----------



## Veterano (14 Jan 2013 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Muito sol por Matosinhos, mas fresco, apenas 4,6º.


----------



## boneli (14 Jan 2013 às 17:03)

Dia de algumas nuvens....ao longe para os lados do Bom Jesus Sameiro está muito escura e dá para ver o arco iris da minha casa..sinal de chuva naquela zona. Não é comum esta visão..linda


----------



## GabKoost (14 Jan 2013 às 18:15)

boneli disse:


> Dia de algumas nuvens....ao longe para os lados do Bom Jesus Sameiro está muito escura e dá para ver o arco iris da minha casa..sinal de chuva naquela zona. Não é comum esta visão..linda



Sim, choveu por cá. Chuva fraca mas que ainda persiste.

Este Inverno até nem está a correr nada mal aqui no Noroeste.

O dia começou luminoso mas rapidamente as nuvens vieram e trouxeram com elas alguma humidade especialmente desconfortável por se sentir, ao mesmo tempo, um frio característico das épocas em que as Serras do interior se encontram com alguma neve.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Jan 2013 às 19:21)

GabKoost disse:


> Sim, choveu por cá. Chuva fraca mas que ainda persiste.
> 
> Este Inverno até nem está a correr nada mal aqui no Noroeste.
> 
> O dia começou luminoso mas rapidamente as nuvens vieram e trouxeram com elas alguma humidade especialmente desconfortável por se sentir, ao mesmo tempo, um frio característico das épocas em que as Serras do interior se encontram com alguma neve.




Boa tarde GabKoost,

Estamos todos atentos aos próximos dias. A chuvinha estará de volta e de forma muito mais notável esta 4ªFeira. Espera-se a passagem de sucessivas frentes até Domingo e como tal a nossa região deverá registar acumulados interessantes. Em princípio o Alto Minho deverá pulverisar mais uma vez o recorde de pluviosidade nesse evento.

Cmps.


----------



## budah (14 Jan 2013 às 19:25)

Scuderia disse:


> Mais um que foi para estrada, Pitões da Junias com melhor aspecto.
> 
> Em Dezembro estava mais fraquinho



Boas colega.

Ontem também tive o prazer de ver esse cenário...esperava ver ainda mais neve, mas já fiquei contente.Só tive pena de não continuar caminho, dei a volta um pouco antes de chegar a Tourém.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2013 às 20:16)

boas manha muito fria minima de 0ºc
fim de semana fui ate pitoes começou a nevar por volta das 15h de sabado na barragem da paradela misturada com chuva a cerca de 700 M... ate pitoes a neve so estava a pegar ja perto dos 1100 mas sempre com muita chuva á mistura.entretanto ao fim da tarde a estrada que vai para tourem ja a 1300 M estava um mimo mas mesmo assim pouca neve para o que é normal naquelas bandas...



este inverno esta a ser muito fraquinho...


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2013 às 13:12)

Boas, 

começa a chover por aqui

*0.3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## PauloSR (15 Jan 2013 às 16:09)

Boa tarde,

A chuva está de regresso. *9.3 °C* de momento na Póvoa de Lanhoso.

Continuação!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2013 às 16:48)

Boa tarde

Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de NO.
Já aqui tivemos chuva fraca e o acumulado é de *2,3 mm*.
O tempo segue fresco e alguma neve poderá ter caído\cair nas terras mais altas da faixa Peneda-Gerês-Larouco. mas como não vi, presumo...

*Tmín: 6,1ºC (08.15h)
Tmáx: 11,4ºC (12.10h)

Atual
T: 9,1ºC
Hr: 81%
P.Orvalho: 6,0ºC
Pressão: 1025,0 hPa
Vento médio: 8,6 km\h
Rajada: 13,7 km\h​*


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2013 às 19:45)

Boa noite!

Dia cinzento e algo fresco.
A máxima não foi além dos 10.9ºC, e a mínima ficou-se nos 7.5ºC.

Ainda chuviscou durante o dia, o que deu para acumular, 1mm.
A verdadeira rega parece estar para vir, nos próximos dias!


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2013 às 20:39)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *7.0 ºc* 

máxima: *11.0 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *1.8 mm*


*Actual*

tempª 9.5 ºc 

Vento:WNW: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.0 hpa

Humidade: 86%


Dia com alguma chuva fraca, céu geralmente muito nublado.


De momento não chove.


----------



## Veterano (16 Jan 2013 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca por aqui, com 13,8º.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2013 às 08:47)

Bom dia, 

Chove de forma contínua.

*5.3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2013 às 10:41)

Bom dia

Chuva, muita chuva hoje.
Neste momento a chuva é moderada depois de períodos de chuva mais forte.
O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas, de OSO.
O acumulado da precipitação segue nuns interessantes *38,9 mm*.

*Atual
T: 13,3ºC
Hr: 94%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,0 hPa
Vento médio: 21,2 km\h
Rajada: 25,9 km\h​*


----------



## CptRena (16 Jan 2013 às 10:55)

Bom dia

Chuva, alguma.
Vento, moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2013 às 10:58)

E chove...chove...chove.

Dia muito invernoso este


----------



## GabKoost (16 Jan 2013 às 12:08)

Que dia feio!

Não se vê a 300m por causa das nuvens baixas / nevoeiro / chuva.

Precipitação já por volta dos 30mm.

Ainda há pouco se ouviam profecias da desgraça e rogas ao AC e a sua fixação e, agora, olhando para  dias de hoje e para as previsões, parece que iremos ter chuva até sair pelos olhos.


----------



## CptRena (16 Jan 2013 às 12:24)

Está a ser um Inverno à moda antiga, com chuva, chuva e mais chuva 
Chove bem (moderado) acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2013 às 13:01)

54,0mm na estação de Castro Laboreiro no dia de hoje.
118,2mm este mês. 

O normal para o mês são ~300mm, que atendendo às previsões, deverão ser superados.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Jan 2013 às 13:08)

GabKoost disse:


> Que dia feio!
> 
> Não se vê a 300m por causa das nuvens baixas / nevoeiro / chuva.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde GabKoost e restantes membros do fórum,

Este dia é verdadeiramente invernal. A base de nuvens em algumas zonas de Braga deve andar abaixo dos 400m. GabKoost tens razão o nosso amigo AA tem sido muito falado por cá mas não vai alterar em nada a precipitação generosa prevista nos próximos dias no nosso cantinho do Baixo Minho.

A chuvinha continua por cá fraca mas regular e pontualmente moderada. Nota-se por vezes rajadas moderadas de W/NW.


Dados atuais:

13.2ºC
HR: 93%
Pressão: 1013 hPa

PS: Algumas estações Galegas registam bons acumulados (desde as 00H de hoje):

Fornelos de Montes: 60,6 mm 
Vigo-Campus: 52,9 mm 

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2013 às 18:36)

Bom fim de tarde

Sem dúvida que foi um dia muito chuvoso aqui no nosso litoral, mas pelo que observei as zonas mais interiores tiveram mais precipitação. Penso que de acordo com os modelos era o esperado, principalmente nas zonas mais mais montanhosas como a Peneda-Gerês e restantes barreiras de condensação.

Agora acalmou, sem chuva e com vento fraco de ONO.
O acumulado da precipitação é de *51,6 mm*, acima daquilo que estava à espera. Bom pecúlio, talvez, para o que ainda por aí vem esta semana
O céu permanece muito nublado (algumas abertas).

*Atual
T: 11,3ºC
Hr: 82%
P.Orvalho: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa
Vento médio: 8,6 km\h de ONO
Rajada: 10,1 km\h​*


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jan 2013 às 21:39)

Boa noite

Dia muito chuvoso 30.5mm.
Tempo. Atual 11.9○C


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2013 às 21:49)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *9.1 ºc* 

máxima: *12.3ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *26.6 mm*


*Actual*

temp: 10.6 ºc 

Vento NW: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.3 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Dia com chuva por vezes forte, em especial até ao início da tarde.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jan 2013 às 23:14)

Boa Noite!!

O acumulado do evento de hoje foi de *17,2 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2013 às 23:35)

Boa noite

O céu segue muito nublado, o vento sopra fraco de ONO.
Ainda foram caindo chuviscos pela noite, tendo subido mais 1 mm ao total acumulado de hoje, que ficou pelos *52,6 mm*.
Esperemos para ver o que nos trazem os próximos dias, sendo que aparentemente teremos bastante chuva.

*Atual
T: 10,2ºC
Hr: 88%
P.Orvalho: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,4 km\h de ONO
Rajada: 5,0 km\h​*


----------



## dlourenco (17 Jan 2013 às 02:45)

Ola pessoal

Estou a pensar dar um saltinho ao gerês durante o fim de semana para ver se vejo a tão desejada neve  

já que tudo aponta para que ela apareça para já... Como não costumo lá ir no Inverno gostava que alguém me dissesse os melhores sitios e com maior altitude para ter essa sorte e se os acessos são muito dificeis

Obrigado


----------



## dlourenco (17 Jan 2013 às 03:02)

dlourenco disse:


> Ola pessoal
> 
> Estou a pensar dar um saltinho ao gerês durante o fim de semana para ver se vejo a tão desejada neve
> 
> ...



E já agora, a partir de Vieira do Minho


----------



## GabKoost (17 Jan 2013 às 13:48)

dlourenco disse:


> Ola pessoal
> 
> Estou a pensar dar um saltinho ao gerês durante o fim de semana para ver se vejo a tão desejada neve
> 
> ...



Um dos melhores trilhos é o dos carris porque, enfim, leva-te mesmo ao ponto mais alto. Além disso o trilho é lindíssimo e é só segui-lo desde a pontinha antes da Portela do Homem até lá. Recomenda-se na mesma ir com alguém que conheça ou ter acesso ao road book caso seja a primeira vez neste vale glaciar!




upload pics

Acerca da tua ideia em lá ir este FDS desaconselho fortemente ires Sábado. Os modelos já quase garantem temporal forte no NO com potencial para tempestade digna de alerta pelo menos Laranja.

No Domingo será mais calmo mas não sei até que ponto terás neve nos 1500m dos carris. A carga de água que a frente vai trazer limpará tudo!

Nos dias seguintes aí sim, poderá cair alguma coisa!


----------



## 1337 (17 Jan 2013 às 14:41)

Ontem acabei o dia com 53 mm acumulados 
Por agora chove moderado e persistente, vamos ver até quantos chego hoje


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2013 às 19:56)

Boa noite,
Dia com chuva quase contínua desde a manhã até agora, daquela miúdinha e certinha mas que molha bem. Mesmo boa para encharcar os nossos campos. Por vezes caiu com alguma intensidade, especialmente por volta das 17h30-18h00.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2013 às 20:40)

GabKoost disse:


> Acerca da tua ideia em lá ir este FDS desaconselho fortemente ires Sábado. Os modelos já quase garantem temporal forte no NO com potencial para tempestade digna de alerta pelo menos Laranja.
> 
> No Domingo será mais calmo mas não sei até que ponto terás neve nos 1500m dos carris. A carga de água que a frente vai trazer limpará tudo!
> 
> Nos dias seguintes aí sim, poderá cair alguma coisa!



No Sábado o maior problema será o vento e o frio. O grosso da precipitação deverá cair até ao final da manhã. Mas o vento forte de NO manter-se-à ao longo de todo o dia, com ocorrência de aguaceiros e temperaturas na ordem dos -2ºC aos 850hPa.
Portanto, a chuva de hoje e amanhã levará tudo o que ainda restar de neve, que eu até acho que já deve ter desaparecido com a chuva de ontem. Mas a neve deverá voltar a cair ao longo do dia de Sábado.

Domingo, rotação do vento para sudoeste, subida da temperatura, chuva e nevoeiro.

Resumindo, este fim-de-semana é de evitar um passeio até aos Carris.
De qualquer forma, Sábado à tarde deverá estar bom para passeios a baixa altitude.
Cascatas cheias e aguaceiros esporádicos deverão agradar à vista. 

-----------------------

Entretanto a chuva já se faz sentir com intensidade na Peneda-Gerês.
*22,2mm* acumulados na estação de Castro Laboreiro. E continua a somar bem.
Metade da precipitação mensal já foi alcançada. Vejamos até onde vai.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2013 às 20:49)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:* 9.1 ºc *

máxima: *12.8ºc *

Precipitação até ao momento: *10.4 mm*


*Actual*

tempª: 12.5ºc 

Vento W: 12 Km/h

Pressão:1017.3 hpa

Humidade: 98%

Dia com chuva contínua em especial a partir da tarde.

Neste momento chove bem, algum nevoeiro.

*600,9 mm* acumulados até ao momento neste ano hidrológico ( desde 01/10/2012 )


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jan 2013 às 22:34)

Sigo com 14,6ºC, 96% de Humidade Relativa e 8,0 mm acumulados.

Chove fraco a moderado neste momento.

Dados vistos na estação á 3 minutos.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2013 às 22:59)

*13 mm* acumulados e chove bem


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2013 às 23:14)

Muita água cai agora,grande chuvada!


----------



## Minho (17 Jan 2013 às 23:40)

Por Melgaço dia muito chuvoso, até ao momento 29mm. Entre ontem e hoje 70mm acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

Boa noite.
Por aqui o dia foi chuvoso, chuva com pouca intensidade mas persistente, com alguns períodos mais fortes mais para o fim do dia. 
Neste momento continua a chover moderadamente e a temperatura é amena.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2013 às 00:02)

*15 mm* acumulados no dia de ontem.

Neste momento nevoeiro muito fechado


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 00:04)

Boa noite

Final de dia com muita chuva.
Neste momento chuvisca e o vento de Oeste está a aumentar um pouco de intensidade.
O acumulado de precipitação foi de *25,4mm*, o que juntando ao dia de ontem totalizou *78 mm*. 

Sigo com *14,0ºC*.


----------



## Veterano (18 Jan 2013 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca para já, com 15,2º. Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 10:31)

Bom dia

Temos neste momento uma situação já de pré-temporal típica de inverno.
A chuva moderada, por vezes um pouco mais forte é contínua e o vento vai soprando moderado com rajadas de SO.
O *vento médio máximo* foi de 30,6 km\h pelas 08.33h e a *rajada máxima* de 40,7 km\h pelas 09.57h.
O acumulado de precipitação é já de *25,1 mm* desde as 00h.
Se a previsão se confirmar, o total de hoje deverá ser bastante alto pelo nosso NO - imagino as barreiras de condensação do nosso interior NO 

Sigo com *14,5ºC*.


----------



## GabKoost (18 Jan 2013 às 10:35)

Um dia de inverno conforme esperado.

Até agora acumulações acima dos 35mm nas 3 estações mais próximas. E só são 10h30 da manhã com o grosso da festa ainda por chegar.

Imagino que a media do mês irá ser superada sem problemas.

Especial atenção aos rios da região que, o mês passado, galgaram as margens. Cávado, Lima e Ave tem especial relação com temporais quando os solos já estão saturados...


----------



## CptRena (18 Jan 2013 às 10:45)

E ela lá vai descendo. Desde ontem que quase não pára.

Aveiro-Universidade






Fonte: CESAMet


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2013 às 11:30)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a noite foi de trabalho mas também de muita chuva e vento...A pressão continua a descer, o vento vai subindo de intensidade, já perto dos 30km/h...Actuais *14,0ºc* e *97%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 11:45)

GabKoost disse:


> Especial atenção aos rios da região que, o mês passado, galgaram as margens. Cávado, Lima e Ave tem especial relação com temporais quando os solos já estão saturados...



O Lima, a chegar a Alto Lindoso, está com um caudal na ordem dos 400m3/s. Mas a barragem está a 65% e ainda tem muito espaço para reter água.

De qualquer forma os acumulados nas regiões montanhosas da Peneda-Gerês já vão altos.
60,0mm para já em Castro Laboreiro.
Rain rate actual de 14,6mm/h.


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2013 às 11:58)

Bom dia 

Bons dias de inverno, estes que temos tido 
Aqui na minha zona o acumulado de ontem foi de 14,5mm, sendo que hoje já vai nos *40mm* 

Durante as próximas horas a coisa deve agravar, vamos acompanhando.
De momento, chove moderado. 13.7ºC, atuais.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2013 às 12:00)

Última hora sem grande animação...apenas vento mas nada de precipitação...a tarde é esperada render mais animação Principalmente com a pressão a cair a pique...


----------



## xes (18 Jan 2013 às 13:12)

Aqui tem chuvido, e o vento tem aumentado vamos ver o que vai dar mais para a frente


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2013 às 13:19)

Muita chuva acompanhada por algumas rajadas de vento, neste momento.

*43mm*


----------



## dlourenco (18 Jan 2013 às 13:20)

Rajadas de 130 a 140km/h nas terras altas


----------



## 1337 (18 Jan 2013 às 14:08)

Rio Lima já começa a galgar as margens com vários carros em risco


----------



## boneli (18 Jan 2013 às 14:21)

Boa tarde. Hoje de manhã como de costume sai de Braga em direção a Guimarães. Não vou pela nacional porque tem muito transito. Faço um percurso alternativo. Obrigatóriamente tenho que passar pelo rio Este e um seu afluente aqui por Lomar/Figueiredo. 
O Rio Este já estava no limite do seu leito e o afluente já tinha galgado as margens...preocupa-me a essa hora ver este cenário porque o pior está para vir!!!!
O Ave aqui na zona de Brito também já estava a galgar as margens!!!
Pelos vistos temos aviso vermelho...ainda tenho que fazera viagem de regresso logo á noite!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 14:33)

Boa tarde

Confirmo os registos de rios a galgarem as margens. O rio Eiriz, aqui bem perto, já anda pelos campos nalgumas zonas.
Os solos já estão saturados, ao contrário do episódio pluvioso a meio de dezembro, e agora tudo o que cai do céu corre rapidamente para os leitos de drenagem. Escusado será referir os cuidados a ter na próxima noite ao atravessar vales onde correm rios, ribeiros e ribeiras

Por cá mantêm-se o panorama de chuva contínua, moderada em geral e ocasionalmente mais fraca mas puxada a vento.
O acumulado é agora de *40,9 mm* (66,3 mm nas últimas 24h).
O vento permanece moderado com rajadas fortes.

*Vento médio máximo: 38,2 km\h (12.27h)
Rajada máxima: 48,6 km\h (14.12h)

Atual
T: 14,5ºC
Hr: 94%
P.Orvalho: 14,0ºC
Pressão: 1003,0 hPa
Vento médio: 20,9 km\h de SO
Rajada: 42,1 km\h​*
As zonas mais interiores apresentam acumulados significativos, por comparação com o litoral - nota-se a preponderância das barreiras de condensação neste episódio. Exemplo de há minutos:


----------



## GabKoost (18 Jan 2013 às 14:37)

Estou neste preciso momento no parque fluvial das Caldas das Taipas e o rio Ave ja cobre a ponte romana e partes dos areais. Faltando tanto tempo para o fim do evento problemas mas serios podem acontecer. Ainda o mês passado houveram inudaçoes pelo que, desta vez, mais intensas deverão ser...


----------



## xes (18 Jan 2013 às 14:47)

Boa tarde

Esta tudo muito calmo por estes lados, vento neste momento quase nulo e chuva também nada.


----------



## 1337 (18 Jan 2013 às 15:06)

xes disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Esta tudo muito calmo por estes lados, vento neste momento quase nulo e chuva também nada.



Estranho ver este comentário no meio desta tempestade, aqui chuva forte e vento muito forte, rio lima sobe rapidamente já


----------



## dgstorm (18 Jan 2013 às 15:16)

1337 disse:


> Estranho ver este comentário no meio desta tempestade, aqui chuva forte e vento muito forte, rio lima sobe rapidamente já



Completamente... Chove copiosamente e o vento é muito forte! Vai galgar novamente as margens nao!?


----------



## martinus (18 Jan 2013 às 15:26)

xes disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Esta tudo muito calmo por estes lados, vento neste momento quase nulo e chuva também nada.



Onde fica Argoncilhe? Nunca ouvi falar desse topónimo.

===========================================

Hoje fiz a viagem de Lisboa para Braga e praticamente vi todos os cursos de água no leito de cheia, com excepção do Tejo e do Douro (ainda contidos pelas milhentas barragens).

Na região do Minho (para norte da cidade do Porto) a área de alagamento era já bastante extensa, a inspirar cuidados e precaução.


----------



## fishisco (18 Jan 2013 às 15:36)

Argoncilhe (São Martinho de Argoncilhe) é uma vila e freguesia portuguesa do concelho de Santa Maria da Feira


deve ser uma "ilha isolada" só pode!!!


----------



## GabKoost (18 Jan 2013 às 15:52)

Rio Ave já galgou as margens e multiplicou o caudal.

A seguir com atenção.


----------



## xes (18 Jan 2013 às 15:57)

Sim já vivi em Argoncilhe, estou neste momento a viver em Mozelos ambos pertencem ao conselho de Santa Maria da Feira, fazem fronteira com as freguesias de Grijó que já pertence a Vila Nova de Gaia.

Neste momento estou no escritório que se situa em Serzedo, Vila Nova de Gaia, e neste momento que estou a escrever começa a chover.

Amigos o google é vosso amigo.


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2013 às 16:11)

Neste momento o acumulado já vai nos *56mm* 

Temperatura estagnada nos 13.6ºC e HR 95%.
Chuva forte acompanhada por fortes rajadas, neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2013 às 16:16)

Boas,
Mas que tarde ! A chuva intensa não pára de cair, o vento também já sopra com intensidade. 
Esse rio é mesmo um caso a acompanhar com atenção.


----------



## stormy (18 Jan 2013 às 16:20)

*Atenção* á proxima maré das 19-20h, os ventos serão fortes de SW, com ondulação grande, possivel surge de alguns cm´s e os rios veem já com caudais grandes, ou mesmo em subida.

Algumas terras especialmente perto das desembocaduras poderão sofrer algumas inundações..

Ao menos temos sorte de não estarmos em marés vivas...


----------



## Veterano (18 Jan 2013 às 16:27)

Por Matosinhos chuva moderada, com vento do mesmo calibre.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 16:27)

Olá de novo

O acumulado de precipitação já ultrapassou a fasquia dos 50mm: *52,6 mm*.
O total das últimas 24h é agora de 78 mm.
Sigo com vento médio próximo aos 30 km\h e rajadas de 40 km\h.
A chuva mantêm-se moderada, sem grandes oscilações mas constante.


----------



## xes (18 Jan 2013 às 16:37)

Por aqui começou a chover com mais intensidade e o vento também aumento. Assim que chegar a casa vou tentar ligar a estação (sim porque desde que limpei a memoria nunca mais ligou :x)


----------



## 1337 (18 Jan 2013 às 16:46)

Com o rio a subir rápidamente muitos carros são apanhados desprevenidos, o temporal continua e o rio não para de subir!!


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2013 às 17:11)

Chove sem parar há horas, incrível! 

*64mm*


----------



## rogers (18 Jan 2013 às 17:14)

1337 disse:


> Com o rio a subir rápidamente muitos carros são apanhados desprevenidos, o temporal continua e o rio não para de subir!!



Onde estão os donos dos carros? Não percebem que está a chover?


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2013 às 17:17)

A postar do telemovel.esta um autentico diluvio pelo Porto.Mais logo coloco os dados da minha estacao.que temporal!!


----------



## 1337 (18 Jan 2013 às 17:17)

rogers disse:


> Onde estão os donos dos carros? Não percebem que está a chover?



Estão a trabalhar, e é o unico sítio onde se pode deixar os carros sem pagar.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2013 às 17:23)

Bem se não se importarem irei postando as fotografias deste temporal na página do facebook MeteoMontijo, e quem se importar envie PM 

Realmente grande temporal


----------



## rogers (18 Jan 2013 às 17:24)

1337 disse:


> Estão a trabalhar, e é o unico sítio onde se pode deixar os carros sem pagar.




O Barato que vai sair caro… Fim de offtopic


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 17:27)

rogers disse:


> Onde estão os donos dos carros? Não percebem que está a chover?



Olá *rogers*, tens andado desaparecido...

Os bombeiros e as autoridades devem andar a dormir.
Com tantos avisos meteorológicos deviam ligar as sirenes e evitar\impedir o estacionamento no leito de cheia de um rio de grande caudal como é o Lima.
Sinceramente não compreendo isto...

Aqui por Paços continua a "festa" com chuva por vezes mais intensa e vento também moderado a forte com rajadas.
O acumulado é de *64 mm*. (total das últimas 24h: 84,1 mm).

*Os rios estão agora fora do seu leito, todo o cuidado é pouco quando se aproxima a noite*


----------



## CptRena (18 Jan 2013 às 18:19)

Chove, o vento é moderado a forte com rajadas fortes e isto ainda é só o começo 

A pressão já está abaixo dos 1000mbar, na estação do EstaçãoSP já vai em 999,7mbar e tem sido uma quebra valente.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 18:28)

Bom início de noite

De facto a pressão está em queda, não propriamente brusca mas de forma contínua, e está agora nos 998,0 hPa. A queda foi de 17 hPa desde as 00h.
O acumulado de precipitação está nos *73,7 mm*.

O rio Eiriz já corre por fora, aqui pertinho, embora ainda não passe por cima da estrada - falta pouquíssimo:




As condições meteorológicas são muito agrestes e com a escuridão foi o melhor que consegui numa zona sem iluminação pública.


----------



## GabKoost (18 Jan 2013 às 18:31)

Cerca de 75mm até agora que a chuva abrandou um pouco.

A ver se conseguimos chegar à marca redonda de 100mm em 24h!! 

Em termos de leitos fluviais, o rio Ave já inundou largamente vários metros de terreno e o caudal continuava a subir.






Não há fotos de outros rios da região???


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2013 às 19:02)

Boa tarde,

A tarde como se esperava animou bastante, acumulados *24,2mm* desde as 12h...antes perdi os dados porque andei a ajustar a estação hoje!

Continuamos com vento moderado, rajadas não mais fortes que os 40km/h para já...de resto a temperatura manteve-se inalterável quase durante o dia...actuais *13,8ºc* e *98%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## xes (18 Jan 2013 às 19:10)

Por incrivel que pareca só tenho 10.2mm


----------



## PauloSR (18 Jan 2013 às 19:13)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com uns fantásticos *94.7mm* 

E chove, chove, chove... Os ribeiros que se desdobram pelo concelho da Póvoa de Lanhoso, afluentes do Cávado e do Ave já ameaçam galgar as suas margens... Deve ter-se especial atenção nas próximas horas...

Quanto à temperatura, atualmente sigo com *12.9 °C*

Boa continuação... E bom seguimento!!!


----------



## dgstorm (18 Jan 2013 às 19:16)

xes disse:


> Por incrivel que pareca só tenho 10.2mm



 Algo nao está correcto aí!


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2013 às 19:24)

Muito bons os acumulados, aqui pelo Minho 

*81mm*, chove agora com menos intensidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 19:29)

PauloSR disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sigo com uns fantásticos *94.7mm*


 Bom acumulado.

Nota-se que na última hora aumentou a intensidade de precipitação por aí (região minhota). Penso que aumentará também por cá em breve.

Sigo com *77,7 mm* acumulados (94,7 mm nas últimas 24h) e 103,1 mm no total de ontem e de hoje.
É o 2º dia mais pluvioso neste outono-inverno (mas inatingíveis os 147 mm de 14 de dezembro)

Muita chuva deverá também estar a receber a Peneda-Gerês. Tenho muita pena que não hajam estações disponíveis nesta altura.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Jan 2013 às 19:39)

GabKoost disse:


> Cerca de 75mm até agora que a chuva abrandou um pouco.
> 
> A ver se conseguimos chegar à marca redonda de 100mm em 24h!!
> 
> ...



Boa tarde a todos os colegas foristas,

Acumulados neste cantinho do Baixo Minho muito interessantes!!!! Estamos a caminhar com certeza para os 100 mm (24 Horas). 

Posso dizer que está chover sem parar desde a manhã. O vento ainda não meteu a velocidade "Hardcore", só mesmo amanhã mas algumas rajadas do dia mantém bem respeito lá fora.

Dados atuais:

Pressão: 995 hPa (Em queda, não me lembro de ver-la tão baixa a mais de 1 ano)

Temp: 13.7ºC (Ligeira queda - Manteve-se praticamente durante o dia entre os 14º e os 13.9ºC)

HR: 93%

Até mais logo colegas que o melhor do evento está ainda a caminho... Sei que vamos ter nowcasting neste fórum praticamente toda a noite porque adrenalina não nós vai faltar.

Cmps.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 19:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> Muita chuva deverá também estar a receber a Peneda-Gerês. Tenho muita pena que não hajam estações disponíveis nesta altura.



Tens Castro Laboreiro.
Não recebe anualmente tanta precipitação como acumulariam outros locais do Gerês, mas de todas as estações amadoras, e mesmo as do IPMA, deve ser em que em média mais acumula. Talvez na ordem dos 2300mm. 

Hoje segue com 123,2mm.


----------



## xes (18 Jan 2013 às 19:47)

dgstorm disse:


> Algo nao está correcto aí!



A depressao passou mais a norte do que previsto digo eu 13.0mm até agora


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 19:50)

Deixo esta animação das últimas 3 horas obtidas com o radar da meteogalicia: radar.

Atingi os 81 litros\m2. E Póvoa de Lanhoso os 100 litros\m2.
A pressão atmosférica está nos *996,0 hPa* e vai caindo de forma sustentada.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2013 às 20:13)

Boa noite

Por aqui já se vai fazendo sentir alguns efeitos da depressão.

Vento médio 36km/h
Rajada max. acabadinha de ser registada 79.5km/h 
Pressão: 996.2hPa


----------



## ipinto (18 Jan 2013 às 20:20)

Boa noite, aqui por Matosinhos a chuva cai com intensidade desde as 16 horas aproximadamente, ainda não deu tréguas..

Rajada Máxima de 40 kh, pressão de 993.8 , e precipitação de 15.0mm...

Vai ser uma noite agitada....


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2013 às 20:24)

ipinto disse:


> Boa noite, aqui por Matosinhos a chuva cai com intensidade desde as 16 horas aproximadamente, ainda não deu tréguas..
> 
> Rajada Máxima de 40 kh, pressão de 993.8 , e precipitação de 15.0mm...
> 
> Vai ser uma noite agitada....



Só tens 15mm? Desde as 12h já registo *35,6mm*...nestas últimas horas tem chovido bastante...


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2013 às 20:38)

Muito vento por aqui e ainda estamos tão distantes do pico, noite interessante 

A pressão desce a todo o vapor 995.5hPa (desceu 1.4hPa numa hora)


----------



## xes (18 Jan 2013 às 20:40)

Já tenho 18.3mm e rajada de vento de 39.2km/h


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2013 às 20:43)

Boa noite,
Dia marcado pela chuva; fraca e certinha pela manhã, agravando-se ao longo da tarde. Agora chove com intensidade e o vento também já mostra bem a sua presença. Desde as 18h00 muitas sirenes se têm ouvido pelo Porto.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2013 às 20:57)

Chove com muita intensidade neste momento...elevo para *48,0mm* acumulado desde as *12h*...mas que rega...


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2013 às 21:00)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Jan 2013 às 21:01)

Por cá: 38.4mm e 994,2hpa


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2013 às 21:30)

Boas noites 

Que temporal que para aqui vai, chuva e vento fortes.

até ao momento levo *51.3 mm* acumulados

Rajada máxima: *71 Km/h *de SSW às 21:13 h

Pressão em queda acentuada: 994.5 hpa ( a descer )

Um vídeo feito há pouco ( ver 720 )

[ame="http://youtu.be/kAAqWebN8Nw"]http://youtu.be/kAAqWebN8Nw[/ame]

e a chuva continua impiedosa...


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2013 às 21:35)

Chove, chove e chove...


*101mm*


----------



## nuvens365 (18 Jan 2013 às 21:39)

Olá Boa Noite,

Vim agora de Gaia para Rio Tinto, e o que me chamou a atenção (para além de tudo o resto) é o caudal que o Rio Tinto já leva e que me parece bastante forte... como em episódios anteriores já ocorreram situações menos agradáveis (garagens inundadas e bens pessoais afectados, entre outros), não me admiraria que o mesmo sucedesse desta vez.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 21:41)

Grande chuvada se abateu por aqui há 1\2 hora. Grande chuvada...
O "rain rate" atingiu os 101,9 mm\h pelas 21.15h (num pluviómetro com resolução de 1mm relembro).

Já tenho a minha infiltração de água no rés-do-chão

O acumulado subiu para os 110,5 mm. Por esta é que não esperava...
Estamos agora num regime de aguaceiros, por vezes intensos, acompanhados de vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2013 às 21:44)

Há cerca de 1hora choveu forte por um intervalo de tempo ainda longo...acumulados *52,0mm *em menos de 10h...o que é bastante!

Agora tudo calmo, vento diminui de intensidade...chove muito fraco...


----------



## xes (18 Jan 2013 às 21:48)

Aqui choveu bastante já tenho 34.2mm

EDIT: Chuva bastante forte agora


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (18 Jan 2013 às 21:52)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> Que temporal que para aqui vai, chuva e vento fortes.
> 
> ...



Rajada bem boa.

Não há nada mais potente? Têm que colocar os anemometros mais altos, porque 39 km/h não é nada.

Aqui na Povoa uma de 59km/h, mas o instrumento também não tem a melhor localização.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2013 às 21:54)

Só se ouvem sirenes de polícia e bombeiros,não sei o que se passa


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2013 às 21:56)

Snifa disse:


> Só se ouvem sirenes de polícia e bombeiros,não sei o que se passa


Acidente, inundação ou queda de árvore. Todas boas hipóteses numa noite como a de hoje.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2013 às 21:57)

Por aqui já não chove à algum tempo, quanto ao vento tem se feito sentir com bastante intensidade, rajada max. 79.5km/h.

Precipitação 14.0mm
Pressão sempre a descer 993.5hPa


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 22:00)

Mantêm-se a entrada de precipitação no NO da península como o comprova esta imagem.
Na próxima imagem de satélite (21.45h), começa a observar-se a formação do núcleo da depressão cavada (ciclogénese "explosiva) que nos afectará de madrugada:






Nas últimas 24h o acumulado é de *117,9 mm* e em 2 dias um total de 135,9 mm. É muita precipitação e concerteza com os solos saturados haverão problemas um pouco por todo o litoral norte, nomeadamente junto aos cursos de água.
*MANTENHAM A ATENÇÃO SE SE DESLOCAREM POR ZONAS INUNDÁVEIS*

P.S.: registei *23,1 mm de chuva na última hora*. A pressão atmosférica continua a baixar: 992,0 hPa.


----------



## INFANTE (18 Jan 2013 às 22:05)

Há noticias de que em Pedrouços um desabamento de um telhado provocou dois feridos, um deles em estado crítico! Deve estar feio por aí...(((


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2013 às 22:11)

INFANTE disse:


> Há noticias de que em Pedrouços um desabamento de um telhado provocou dois feridos, um deles em estado crítico! Deve estar feio por aí...(((



Aqui está a notícia:

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=93262



> *Desabamento de moradia na Maia provoca dois feridos*
> 
> Vítimas são duas idosas que já foram encaminhadas para o Hospital de São João, no Porto. Ao que a Renascença apurou junto dos bombeiros locais, uma está em estado grave.
> 
> ...


----------



## nuvens365 (18 Jan 2013 às 22:18)

Deslizamento de Terras em Vila Verde (Notícia JN):

"Na freguesia de Esqueiros, em Vila Verde, um carro foi arrastado pela lama e só parou numa bouça. O acidente, no Lugar de Pinheiro, não provocou danos humanos, mas um valente susto à condutora, que viu uma árvore a cair junto ao carro."

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Vila Verde&Option=Interior&content_id=3002352


----------



## rfilipeg (18 Jan 2013 às 22:20)

Uii...então isto agora acalmou?
Pensava que este vento era o aperitivo e que ia continuar...a ver vamos.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 22:38)

rfilipeg disse:


> *Uii...então isto agora acalmou?*
> Pensava que este vento era o aperitivo e que ia continuar...a ver vamos.



Para haver mais feridos ou danos? É melhor que acalme.

Mas ao que parece a depressão está a cavar e a aproximar-se do norte da Península. As condições deverão piorar um pouco mais daqui a umas horas (é a interpretação que faço).

Tenho *114,8 mm* neste momento, continua a chover. O vento é moderado com rajadas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

Alguma atividade elétrica isolada registada nestas 4 últimas horas na zona do Parque Natural (Lago de Sanabria).

Pela vertente sul de Braga, a chuva continua certinha mas as rajadas de vento diminuiram bastante em termos de frequência mas não em termos de intensidade.

Dados atuais:

Pressão: 989 hPa (Está a baixar bem - em média 2 hPa por hora)
Temp: 13.2ºC
HR: 93%


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2013 às 22:43)

Está de regresso o vento e a chuva...para já moderados...


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2013 às 22:44)

Depois de um breve intervalo volta a chover com intensidade!

*52.6 mm *acumulados.

Pressão em queda: 990.9 hpa


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Jan 2013 às 22:51)

rfilipeg disse:


> Uii...então isto agora acalmou?
> Pensava que este vento era o aperitivo e que ia continuar...a ver vamos.



Caro Colega,

Está tudo dentro da normalidade e ainda bem!!! o vento abrandou em termos de frequência e numa certa medida de intensidade mas amanhã pela manhã quando o centro depressionário estiver em Espanha vai notar na sua zona um vendaval que já não se lembra de ver há muito tempo, isso pode ter quase a certeza!!!!

Meteoloucos que somos gostamos dos eventos pouco habituais, mas acima de tudo nunca desejamos perdas humanos e em termos de estragos que sejam o mínimo possível mas por vezes a natureza é mais forte que tudo e todos.

Continuação de Bom Nowcasting.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jan 2013 às 22:53)

Chuva Forte ,Vento de *SSE* a *27 km/h*, *990,5 hPa* de Pressão Atm.

Precipitação acumulada *34,2mm*


----------



## rfilipeg (18 Jan 2013 às 22:56)

Exatamente, eu sou apologista de que não haja danos. Eu gosto de temporais e se possível com um pouco de tudo à mistura, mas tenho o devido respeito pela Natureza e também por "nós" todos. 

Agora, bom vendaval a todos e aproveitem bem que não é todos os dias que temos esta guloseima


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2013 às 22:57)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2013 às 22:58)

Depois de um breve período de calmia, volta a chover com intensidade. A maior diferença, no entanto, é no vento que já sopra com muito mais força.


----------



## dj_teko (18 Jan 2013 às 23:00)

Boas, pelo aeroporto TORRENCIAL os avioes ate da medo ve-los levantar


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jan 2013 às 23:01)

Chove Moderado a Forte e a pressão atmosférica em queda, agora *989,9hPa*.

Acumulados *34,8 mm*


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2013 às 23:09)

O alarme da estação ( pressão atmosférica em queda acentuada) disparou.

*55.6 mm *acumulados e não para de chover!

989.6 hpa 

Nova rajada máxima de vento: *79 Km/h* de SW às 23:02 h.

As condições estão nitidamente a piorar..

Outros dados:

temp:12.6 ºc ( mínima *12.0 ºc* ) ( máxima: *13.1 ºc* )

Humidade:97 %


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

Aqui já ultrapassei os* 60,0mm* em quase 12h...a pressão essa já não me lembrava de estar em valores tão baixos...987,9mmHg...vento bem forte já...mas não passa dos 40km/h...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2013 às 23:16)

Regressa a chuva forte - por vezes o vento é também forte com rajadas.
Esperemos que a depressão não traga bandas de precipitação convectiva associadas, senão poderemos ter situações sérias a lamentar.
Os solos estão a escoar 100% da precipitação (0% de capacidade de retenção), os rios não tem capacidade de encaixe. Apenas aqueles com grande barragens tem possibilidade de gestão de caudais efluentes.
Acumulado: 119,9 mm
Pressão: 990,0 hPa

P.S.: em 5 minutos queda de 2 hPa na pressão...988 hPa agora (23.21h).


----------



## dlourenco (18 Jan 2013 às 23:32)

Já metem respeito as rajadas por aqui


----------



## Estação SP (18 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

Por aqui ainda nao se fez sentir grande chuva. Foi uma tarde muito calma só ao final da tarde é que começou a chover com alguma intensidade.

A precipitação Acumulada até ao momento é de *11,4mm.*

As rajadas já se fazem sentir com alguma intensidade, rajada máxima de *63,7km/h.*


----------



## dgstorm (18 Jan 2013 às 23:44)

Chove torrencialmente! Sem dados... Estou fora de casa!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Jan 2013 às 23:47)

MarioCabral disse:


> Aqui já ultrapassei os* 60,0mm* em quase 12h...a pressão essa já não me lembrava de estar em valores tão baixos...987,9mmHg...vento bem forte já...mas não passa dos 40km/h...



Caro Colega,

Tens razão a pressão está bem baixa e pessoalmente já não me lembro de ver tal coisa desde a passagem da Xynthia.

A precipitação passou a moderada há pouco, rajadas por vezes fortes.

Na Galiza registam-se também acumulados bem poreiros para o dia de hoje (6ªFeira):

- Fornelos de Montes: 139.2 mm
- Xesteiras: 115,8 mm

Na Galiza também registo interessante de rajada máxima de vento:

- Castro Vicaludo (A Guarda) (apenas 450m de altitude) 106.9 km/h


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 23:49)

dgstorm disse:


> Chove torrencialmente! Sem dados... Estou fora de casa!



Volta a carregar no Alto Minho:







39,0mm/h em Castro Laboreiro.
148,6mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2013 às 23:57)

Grande rega leva o Gerês hoje!


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

*57 mm* acumulados 

Pressão nos 987.6 hpa ( a descer )


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 00:02)

Precipitação acumulada no dia 18 de Janeiro. (>75mm)
(Estações amadoras)

152mm - Castro Laboreiro
125mm - Paços de Ferreira
124mm - Póvoa do Lanhoso
107mm - Braga
107mm - Mesão Frio
85mm - Lixa
83mm - Penafiel
79mm - Melgaço


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jan 2013 às 00:02)

Snifa disse:


> *57 mm* acumulados .rain:
> 
> Pressão nos 987.6 hpa ( a descer )



Que tal o vento...? Tive uma rajada de 61km/h há minutos...forte o vento e de certo modo protegida a estação....
61,6mm acumulados em 12h...acredito ter andado perto dos 90mm hoje nas 24h...


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 00:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Que tal o vento...? Tive uma rajada de 61km/h há minutos...forte o vento e de certo modo protegida a estação....



Estou com rajadas frequentes entre os 65/75 Km/h de SSW/SW, até ao momento ainda não ultrapassei os 79 Km/h  mas deve faltar pouco..


----------



## CptRena (19 Jan 2013 às 00:09)

Amplitude barométrica de hoje pela estação da CESAMet







E sua evolução desde o dia de ontem







Por agora vai chovendo moderadamente acompanhada de vento com rajadas fortes


----------



## PauloSR (19 Jan 2013 às 00:13)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação acumulada no dia 18 de Janeiro. (>75mm)
> (Estações amadoras)
> (...)
> 124mm - Póvoa do Lanhoso
> (...)



Póvoa *DE* Lanhoso André  Fica o reparo  eheh

-------------
Pressao em queda: 988.0hPa. 
Chuva, chuva e mais chuva... Os afluentes do Ave já galgaram as margens aqui no concelho. O vento até ao momento não é digno de registo.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 00:14)

Chove e já acumula para este dia: *0.5 mm*

*78 Km/h* agora mesmo, que vendaval lá fora!


----------



## boneli (19 Jan 2013 às 00:15)

Pelo que parece o centro desta entrada vai ser na Galiza...pelo que vejo tudo que seja a Norte tem mais cavamento do que a Sul...parece que esta noite vai estar muita gente acordade...vamos la ve


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2013 às 00:16)

O André já referiu o valor acumulado no total do dia.

Registo também os seguintes dados:
*Pressão máx.: 1015,0 hPa (00.00h)
Pressão mín.: 987,0 hPa (23.47h) queda de 28 hPa em 24h!
Vento méd. máx.: 38,2 km\h (12.27h)
Rajada máx.: 54,4 km\h (23.57h)
Rain Rate máx.: 101,9 mm (21.15h)
Precipitação horária máx.: 23,1 mm (21.34h)​*
Sigo com intensificação do vento, e períodos de chuva\aguaceiros moderados.

*T: 14,8ºC​*
Continuação de bom acompanhamento e esperemos que sem estragos de maior.
Para os mais "atrevidos" pede-se extrema precaução se andarem no exterior. O potencial desta depressão é assinalável.


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2013 às 00:18)

Situacao a ficar precupante nas caldas das taipas. O rio ja inundou todo o parque e algumas casas ja chamaram os bombeiros. Agora veio a noticia na gmr digital que a barragem do Ermal pode vir a abrir as comportas em breve. Se isso acontecer haverá problemas dos grandes.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 00:18)

boneli disse:


> Pelo que parece o centro desta entrada vai ser na Galiza...pelo que vejo tudo que seja a Norte tem mais cavamento do que a Sul...parece que esta noite vai estar muita gente acordade...vamos la ve



Concordo que o landfal vai ser na Galiza, talvez ali na zona de Vigo/Pontevedra, pelo menos é essa a sensação que dá vendo as imagens de satélite...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 00:21)

PauloSR disse:


> Póvoa *DE* Lanhoso André  Fica o reparo  eheh
> 
> -------------
> Pressao em queda: 988.0hPa.
> Chuva, chuva e mais chuva... Os afluentes do Ave já galgaram as margens aqui no concelho. O vento até ao momento não é digno de registo.



Boa noite PauloSR,

Deve ser a serra do Carvalho o teu escudo, para ainda não teres rajadas decentes e dignas de registo.  

Bom Nowcasting e até já.


----------



## boneli (19 Jan 2013 às 00:22)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo que o landfal vai ser na Galiza, talvez ali na zona de Vigo/Pontevedra, pelo menos é essa a sensação que dá vendo as imagens de satélite...




Pois mas isobaras estão muito mais próximas a norte do centro do que do sul... .


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 00:23)

Regressa a chuva forte neste momento!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 00:23)

Chuva e vento muito fortes neste momento!!! Começo a temer o pior...


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 00:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Chuva e vento muito fortes neste momento!!! Começo a temer o pior...




Que dilúvio aqui!


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 00:26)

choveu todo o dia.... o sao pedro hj regalou-se a mandar agua ca para baixo...vento a aumentar...


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 00:29)

Bem, e de repente o vento aumentou que é uma coisa louca ( agora mais de WSW )...*85 Km/h* de rajada..

*3.5 mm* acumulados, chove muito!


----------



## PauloSR (19 Jan 2013 às 00:30)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite PauloSR,
> 
> Deve ser a serra do Carvalho o teu escudo, para ainda não teres rajadas decentes e dignas de registo.
> 
> Bom Nowcasting e até já.



Eljicuatro, de facto temos aqui uns grandes escudos  Serra do Carvalho de um lado, Monte do Merouço do outro e nas Laterais temos a Serra de Galegos/Pedralva e a Cabreira eheheh  

A chuva, essa, continua digna de registo... Não dá tréguas


----------



## boneli (19 Jan 2013 às 00:31)

Vento e chuva intensa....


----------



## Andre Barbosa (19 Jan 2013 às 00:31)

Começam-se a sentir fortes rajadas de vento. Já caem objectos no terraço aqui de casa...


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jan 2013 às 00:35)

Mantém-se a chuva por períodos, vai acumulando já *3,8mm*...a temperatura baixou mais de 2 graus em 30 minutos para os *11,9ºc*...hummm ai vem coisa, pressão continua a cair...

Para quem puder fazer nowcasting hoje...divirtam-se


----------



## rfilipeg (19 Jan 2013 às 00:37)

Vi um relâmpago para norte, presumo que tenha passado uma célula aqui pelo Porto.


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 00:37)

usam cada termo


----------



## PauloSR (19 Jan 2013 às 00:37)

Vento a soprar com rajadas  Agora sim, faz-se notar a sua presença na Póvoa de Lanhoso


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 00:41)

Chove torrencial e muito vento por aqui


----------



## I_Pereira (19 Jan 2013 às 00:42)

Rajadas de vento bem forte por Aveiro, já vi um daqueles paineis usados como telheiro a sair do terraço aqui de um prédio e ainda ouvir mais coisas a cair e partir na rua. Não me lembro de vento assim por aqui!


----------



## PauloSR (19 Jan 2013 às 00:43)

Bom, quanto ao vento ha muito que nao o via assim! Impressionante


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 00:45)

Rajada 73.9km/h, em poucos minutos 4.8mm.


----------



## A.Vinagre (19 Jan 2013 às 00:49)

Boa noite!
Chuva intensa e vento forte com rajadas em Aveiro... isto não vai correr bem!!


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 00:50)

Está a trovejar a Este de Aveiro


----------



## PauloSR (19 Jan 2013 às 00:53)

Temporal à antiga! 

Pressão em queda: 987.0hPa
Acumulação desde as 00h: 6,3mm


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 01:03)

Aqui em VNG parece que o pior já passou. Será?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 01:03)

boneli disse:


> Vento e chuva intensa....



Situação a começar a ficar mesmo complicada na vertente sul de Braga onde tenho grande exposição para o Oceano (há momento chuva torrencial e rajadas tão fortes que até consegue interromper a receção dos sinais TV). 

Em relação ao que escreveu o nosso colega GabKoost realmente a situação na barragem do Ermal pode originar grandes problemas e dos grandes ao abrirem as comportas em breve.

Estamos perante um evento tão sério como (Klaus e Xynthia pelo menos em termos de vento).


----------



## Andre Barbosa (19 Jan 2013 às 01:08)

Vento e chuva acalmaram um bocado por aqui..


----------



## ogalo (19 Jan 2013 às 01:11)

Agora tudo calmo nem vento nem chuva .


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2013 às 01:13)

Acalmou bastante, parou a chuva e o vento está fraco


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 01:14)

Alguém que sabe se se espera que piore?


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 01:15)

Agora está completamente calmo mas há cerca de uma hora atrás estava assim:


Não está grande coisa mas já dá para terem uma ideia da chuvada e ventania que foi!


----------



## fabiosilva (19 Jan 2013 às 01:18)

Por aqui, houve um pico de muita ventania. Por agora acalmou.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2013 às 01:18)

Um carro arrastado em Valongo com o ocupante.. 



Um carro, com um ocupante, foi na noite desta sexta-feira arrastado pelas águas do Rio Ferreira, em Campo, Valongo, tendo o ocupante sido resgatado numa operação de salvamento efetuada pelos bombeiros.

Fonte dos Bombeiros de Valongo avançou à agência Lusa que o alerta foi dado às 22:58, para um carro que tinha sido arrastado pelas águas do Rio Ferreira quando passava numa ponte, onde o caudal das águas aumentou devido à forte chuva.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, no carro seguia um ocupante, que depois da operação de resgate, foi levado para a margem e transportado depois para o Hospital de São João, no Porto.

No local estiveram 12 elementos e cinco viaturas dos Bombeiros de Valongo, incluindo uma equipa especializada em águas bravas, a VMER do Hospital de São João e a GNR de Valongo.

Em Coimbra, na Quinta da Maia, a queda de uma árvore «provocou danos materiais em três veículos ligeiros, estacionados no local», disse à Lusa fonte dos Bombeiros de Coimbra.

A chuva, que nas últimas horas se tem feito sentir «com alguma intensidade» e «as rajadas de vento, por vezes fortes», são as causas «prováveis do acidente», adiantou a mesma fonte.

Os Bombeiros Sapadores de Coimbra foram igualmente chamados a intervir em Coselhas, também na área urbana da cidade, para resolverem «duas situações de inundações da via pública».

Na Estrada da Beira (N17), a chuva provocou a «queda de pedras» sobre o piso, mas «sem perturbar muito» a circulação automóvel.


Fonte: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/socieda...acidentes-chuva-vento-tvi24/1411426-4071.html


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 01:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Agora está completamente calmo mas há cerca de uma hora atrás estava assim:
> 
> http://youtu.be/OPA8A1np4XY
> 
> Não está grande coisa mas já dá para terem uma ideia da chuvada e ventania que foi!



Verdade 
Assustador mesmo. Até me levantei para ver o que se passava tanto que era o vento.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 01:25)

Maluhia disse:


> Alguém que sabe se se espera que piore?




Sim em termos de ventos o pior ainda está para vir amanhã (sábado) entre as 06H e o meio dia, daí o aviso vermelho do IPMA por causa de rajadas de vento de 130-140 km/h em terras altas e no litoral.


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 01:28)

Só espero que a chuva acalme...


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 01:29)

acalmou....


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 01:30)

Depois de tanto tempo com a temperatura estagnada, está agora em queda.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 01:34)

Linda depressão (GONG) na última imagem SAT


----------



## dlourenco (19 Jan 2013 às 01:42)

Volta o vendaval a Braga !


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 01:54)

E pronto começou o temporal novamente...


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2013 às 01:54)

Que bela movimentção vai aqui no fórum, não me lembrava de ver tantos utlizadores online, assim é que a malta gosta. 

Neste momento volta a chuva com alguma intensidade, o vento acalmou em relação à pouco tempo, mas continua a meter respeito. 

Bem, a GONG vai-me obrigar a fazer direta, mais uma de muitas.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 01:56)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 01:56)

Eu não consigo pregar olho... É só barulhos lá fora de coisas a cair e tal... Valha-me...


----------



## Marco_12 (19 Jan 2013 às 01:57)

Autentico vendaval neste momento, vi agora uma tampa do lixo ir pelo ar...já ameaçava sair


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 01:58)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que bela movimentção vai aqui no fórum, não me lembrava de ver tantos utlizadores online, assim é que a malta gosta.
> 
> Neste momento volta a chuva com alguma intensidade, o vento acalmou em relação à pouco tempo, mas continua a meter respeito.
> 
> Bem, a GONG vai-me obrigar a fazer direta, mais uma de muitas.



É isso Caro Vizinho,

O Gong vai obrigar-nós a fazer uma direta...

A chuva e o vento voltaram ao ataque.....

Dados atuais:

Pressão: 981 hPa (Continua bem baixa e em queda)
Temp: 12.4ºC (ligeiramente mais fresca)
HR:92 %


----------



## Andre Barbosa (19 Jan 2013 às 02:00)

Eu tenho um poste de luz em frente a minha casa que está torto, e mexe bastante com o vento.. tenho algum receio que caia sinceramente.


----------



## nuvens365 (19 Jan 2013 às 02:00)

Vendaval autêntico lá fora!


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 02:02)

Há pouco ouvi um barulho tal que tenho a certeza que foi um sinal que caiu.


----------



## Marco_12 (19 Jan 2013 às 02:03)

Já há muito tempo que não assistia a um temporal assim, que saudades


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2013 às 02:06)

Volta a chuva e o vento forte.
O vento já mete medo, nem quero imaginar daqui a umas horinhas.


----------



## rfilipeg (19 Jan 2013 às 02:11)

Ao rubro que vendaval aqui na minha zona. A quase 500 mts de distância consigo ouvir o barulho do mato (eucaliptos, pinheiros, etc). Mas que espectáculo !  

Isto sim considero vento muito forte e pelas previsões o melhor ainda está para vir aguardemos... 

ps: hoje não vou pregar olho quero assistir e aproveitar bem este evento


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 02:19)

Bem... Amanhã de manhã vai ser interessante ver como ficaram as ruas


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2013 às 02:22)

Vim agora das Caldas das Taipas...

O Rio Ave explodiu as margens e inundou várias partes da vila.

O parque de lazer encontra-se completamente submerso pelo menos 2.5 metros debaixo de água. Várias zonas mais baixas estão totalmente inundadas. Das Termas até aos "banhos velhos" só se vêem bombeiros.

Falei com alguns amigos que já andaram a retirar água de casa e que desistiram pela futilidade do acto.

A avenida que leva ao rio está inundada no seu começo e a corrente era forte e subia a olhos vistos de forma impressionante. 

A barragem do Ermal deve ter aberto as comportas...

_"A abertura das comportas da barragem do Ermal, em Vieira do Minho, vai provocar, muito provavelmente, durante a madrugada deste sábado, várias inundações nas freguesias de Donim, Ponte, Campelos, Taipas e Sande Vila Nova.

De acordo com informações apuradas pela GMRtv junto dos Bombeiros Voluntários das Taipas, o aumento do caudal do Rio Ave obrigou à abertura das comportas, prevendo-se várias inundações nas zonas ribeirinhas das freguesias referidas.

De momento, a barragem está a debitar 200 metros cúbicos de água por cada segundo, o que faz prever um risco elevado de inundação em locais perto do rio. Os Bombeiros das Taipas estão, nesta altura, naquelas cinco freguesias a alertar a população para a possibilidade de cheias.

O piquete da corporação taipense, que habitualmente é composto por 7 elementos, foi reforçado com mais 13 homens, o que perfaz um total de 20 elementos."_

Tenho fotos que irei colocar mais logo.


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 02:23)

Alguém sabe alguma coisa do rio Douro?


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 02:27)

Grande gancho que aí vem!


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2013 às 02:27)

O rio ferreira na zona de sao pedro da cova já inundou as margens e a ponte está quase submersa 

O rio douro deve estar interessante pois os afluentes estao a mandar muita agua mesmo


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 02:30)

Eu moro bem perto da ponte de D. Luís ... Amanhã já vejo como ficou. Vai ser um bom dia para tirar fotografias.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 02:30)

Quem quer ir à Ribeira?


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 02:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Quem quer ir à Ribeira?


Lol opah há malucos para tudo. Não me admirava se andasse por lá gente.


----------



## Marco_12 (19 Jan 2013 às 02:33)

Neste momento tudo muito calmo


----------



## nuvens365 (19 Jan 2013 às 02:33)

75 Pessoas a ler este tópico... às 02:33 da manhã!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 02:34)

Marco_12 disse:


> Já há muito tempo que não assistia a um temporal assim, que saudades



Pessoalmente gosto de assistir ao temporal em casa, lá fora a coisa pode ficar perigosa!!!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 02:35)

Maluhia disse:


> Lol opah há malucos para tudo. Não me admirava se andasse por lá gente.


É bem capaz... se estivesse mais perto já lá estava batido de certeza!  

Tudo muito calmo agora, parece que nem estamos no meio de um evento desta grandeza.


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 02:37)

Bem... Tenho cenas no terraço. Estou a ver que amanhã só lá encontro metade.


----------



## Marco_12 (19 Jan 2013 às 02:38)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Pessoalmente gosto de assistir ao temporal em casa, lá fora a coisa pode ficar perigosa!!!



Sim, em casa é que se está no bem bom 

aumenta de intensidade o vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2013 às 02:47)

Por aqui surge um período bem mais calmo, o vento sopra moderado e o céu abriu, sendo visiveis bastantes estrelas.


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2013 às 02:57)

Bem, já que:



Fica aqui a minha reportagem desde o leito do Rio Ave:

Situação às 5 e meia da tarde:







Por voltadas 21h00 assim estava o nível de água perto do bar de apoio ao clube de Ténis:






À 1h20 da manhã, depois da abertura das comportas do Ermal:






A subida do nível pode ser melhor entendida através destas duas fotos. Veja-se o dístico TIEBREAK no poste da entrada aos Court de Ténis:

23h20






01h20






Note-se que esta subida de quase 1 metro deu-se em cerca de 2 horas. Este dístico, em relação ao nível normal do rio, deve de estar à volta de 4 metros acima.

A força da corrente é perceptível nas fotos tiradas junto À estrada de acesso ao parque de lazer:






Este evento será o mais importante desde o fatídico ano de 2001 em que todos os recordes da história recente forma batidos.

Mesmo assim, amanhã iremos ter melhor noção dos prejuízos causados. Sei no entanto que, pelo menos nesta vila. conforme é costume, bastantes pessoas e negócios terão sido afectados.

Quando fui embora, porque tinha voltado a chover, via-se a agua a subir de nível, por ondas, pela estrada. Não sei até que nível chegou mas deve ter sido significativamente superior ao que registei...

Tenho um vídeo a caminho...


----------



## Pisfip (19 Jan 2013 às 03:01)

Meu Deus!!!


----------



## Galiza (19 Jan 2013 às 03:05)

Boa noite dende galicia, quero saudar a todos os hirmaos portugueses dende a galiza, e comentares o temporal con vos.

Eu estou no parque do xures, pegado o voso, o Parque nacional de Peneda-Gerês, dende eiqui darei toda a informacion que poda .


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2013 às 03:08)

Galiza disse:


> Boa noite dende galicia, quero saudar a todos os hirmaos portugueses dende a galiza, e comentares o temporal con vos.
> 
> Eu estou no parque do xures, pegado o voso, o Parque nacional de Peneda-Gerês, dende eiqui darei toda a informacion que poda .



Bem vindo amigo, vizinho e irmão Galego!

Como estão vocês de inundações? Os rios e ribeiras?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 03:21)

Galiza disse:


> Boa noite dende galicia, quero saudar a todos os hirmaos portugueses dende a galiza, e comentares o temporal con vos.
> 
> Eu estou no parque do xures, pegado o voso, o Parque nacional de Peneda-Gerês, dende eiqui darei toda a informacion que poda .



Boa noite, Bem Vindo ao nosso foro Caro Amigo e irmão Galego,

Como estão as coisas pelo Xurês?


----------



## Galiza (19 Jan 2013 às 03:21)

GabKoost disse:


> Bem vindo amigo, vizinho e irmão Galego!
> 
> Como estão vocês de inundações? Os rios e ribeiras?



muita chuva e xa levamos unha semana sen parar  coa chuva,  nunha aldeia ( fornelos de montes) cairon 110 litros metro cadrado en so 12h, temos 2 rios con fortes  inundações, de momento sen grandes danos

o pior sera manhã


deixo un linck a un jornal pra que miredes unha fotografias

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/album/...idas-rios-lluvias/01101358515495665842813.htm


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2013 às 03:26)

Galiza disse:


> muita chuva e xa levamos unha semana sen parar  coa chuva,  nunha aldeia ( fornelos de montes) cairon 110 litros metro cadrado en so 12h, temos 2 rios con fortes  inundações, de momento sen grandes danos
> 
> o pior sera manhã



Grandes valores!

Ainda bem que as zonas de montanha tem bom escoamento! Pior tevem de ficar as aldeias e vilas dos vales que, em zonas mais baixas, devem de levar com água toda dos maciços montanhosos!

As fotos que coloquei acima das Caldas das Taipas retratam isso mesmo! Uma vila que por onde passa um rio que recebe afluentes de todas as montanhas circundantes desde a sua origem (Cabreira, junto ao Gerês Português)!


----------



## Galiza (19 Jan 2013 às 03:29)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite, Bem Vindo ao nosso foro Caro Amigo e irmão Galego,
> 
> Como estão as coisas pelo Xurês?



muito vento e muita chuva, leva horas sem parar, polas montanhas baixan rios de auga arrastrando calquera coisa, moitos campos e leiras e fincas estan anegadas  e chove sobre mollado.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 03:31)

Galiza disse:


> muita chuva e xa levamos unha semana sen parar  coa chuva,  nunha aldeia ( fornelos de montes) cairon 110 litros metro cadrado en so 12h, temos 2 rios con fortes  inundações, de momento sen grandes danos
> 
> o pior sera manhã
> 
> ...



Sim é verdade a estacion Fornelos de Montes registou bom acumulado de chuvia este Venres. En Baixo Minho tambien temos acumulados neste dia superiores a 100 l/m2. O vento voltou outra vez moderado com rajadas fortes mas penso que o pior será a partir das 07-08H.


----------



## Galiza (19 Jan 2013 às 03:34)

GabKoost disse:


> Grandes valores!
> 
> Ainda bem que as zonas de montanha tem bom escoamento! Pior tevem de ficar as aldeias e vilas dos vales que, em zonas mais baixas, devem de levar com água toda dos maciços montanhosos!
> 
> As fotos que coloquei acima das Caldas das Taipas retratam isso mesmo! Uma vila que por onde passa um rio que recebe afluentes de todas as montanhas circundantes desde a sua origem (Cabreira, junto ao Gerês Português)!



tes moita razon, no lado  español temos o encoro de lindoso, e toda a auga para nel, pero polo norte de galicia temos zonas como as que comentas, e coa cantidade de chuva que queda por cair , podese formar muitos problemas


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 03:42)

Despeço-me com os seguintes dados:


Temp: 10.6ºC (Em queda)
Pressão: 979 hPa (Bem Baixa e em queda)
HR: 88% (Ligeira queda)

PS: Vou descançar um pouco para voltar ao Nowcasting super interessante dentro de algumas horitas e de dia vai dar para ver bem o temporal lá fora.

Continuação de Boa noite a todos os Colegas MeteoLoucos e até mais logo.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 03:49)

Apenas para relatar uma rajada potente agora mesmo (a mais forte do evento) até levou coisas pelo ar. Estou a ver que dentro de algumas horas o vento vai dar que falar, Se já assim é imagino mais tarde.


----------



## Wessel27 (19 Jan 2013 às 04:41)

Boa Noite a todos ... Deixo aqui uma mensagem a todos os continentais para que tenham força neste momento adverso e que não aconteçam situações graves a nível humano. Saudações desde os Açores ...


----------



## João Soares (19 Jan 2013 às 05:10)

Bom Dia!

Por Canidelo, de salientar o acumulado do evento 46,3 mm. 
O vento está forte, até ao momento, a rajada máxima registada foi de 74,2 km/h


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Jan 2013 às 05:17)

Boa noite. 
Como vão essas directas? 
Informo que Vila Praia de Âncora segue com as seguintes previsões. 
http://www.worldmeteo.info/en/weather.html?id=POXX0004


----------



## kikofra (19 Jan 2013 às 05:19)

Vento muito forte no Porto neste momento


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 05:21)

Bom dia 
Já estou de pé novamente, para assistir à fase mais interessante.
Por aqui tudo muito agitado, o vento sopra com rajadas sucessivas na casa dos 60km/h.

Rajada maxima até ao momento 75.9km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jan 2013 às 05:39)

Pressão atmosférica abaixo dos 975mmHg... isto é que é estar quase na boca do lobo...

Mais vento que chuva durante toda a noite, intensidade média a rondar os 40km/h e rajadas a rondar os 70km/h...imagino como deverá estar em sítios completamente desabrigados...


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 05:47)

Parece que o Landfall vai ser em Viena do Castelo? O que vos parece?


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jan 2013 às 05:49)

jpmartins disse:


> Parece que o Landfall vai ser em Viena do Castelo? O que vos parece?



Sim...entre Viana e Caminha...mais a sul que o inicialmente esperado...complicado que vai ser...


----------



## Cluster (19 Jan 2013 às 05:52)

Vim passar o fim de semana ao Porto, rajadas já nos 89 km/h.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Jan 2013 às 05:56)

Bom dia. 
Vila Praia de Ancora segue com as seguintes previsões. 
http://www.worldmeteo.info/en/weather.html?id=PONT0072


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2013 às 06:01)

estamos a entrar no período mais crítico, basta olhar lá para fora, o vento aqui está a ficar assustador.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jan 2013 às 06:01)

MarioCabral disse:


> Pressão atmosférica abaixo dos 975mmHg... isto é que é estar quase na boca do lobo...
> 
> Mais vento que chuva durante toda a noite, intensidade média a rondar os 40km/h e rajadas a rondar os 70km/h...imagino como deverá estar em sítios completamente desabrigados...



Em Canidelo, já registei uma rajada máxima de 81,0 km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jan 2013 às 06:06)

João Soares disse:


> Em Canidelo, já registei uma rajada máxima de 81,0 km/h



Na Póvoa de Varzim rajadas também a rondar esse valor...esta neste momento a entrar terra dentro algures entre Viana e Caminha...será de se esperar rajadas fortes neste momento...


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 06:10)

É assustador neste momento, está a trovejar também


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Jan 2013 às 06:18)

Trovoada? Onde? Também quero.


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 06:19)

Por aqui não há trovoada.... Mas o vento está como nunca vi


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Jan 2013 às 06:21)

Chuva fortíssima


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jan 2013 às 06:25)

A mim parece-me que o extremo máximo do evento em termos de instabilidade, principalmente em relação à intensidade máxima de rajada já foi ultrapassado...

Agora será de se esperar que comece a haver um diminuição da intensidade do vento...


----------



## superstorm (19 Jan 2013 às 06:31)

Ora bons dias ... é o meu primeiro post, e tenho acompanhado o forum varias vezes, mas nao pude deixar de me registar, pois ja estive registado a uns aninhos atrás...
Neste momento ouve se bastante bem o som do vento com rajadas muito fortes na minha zona... 
Entertanto vou procurar por alguma estacao mais proxima de mim, afins de ler  os dados todos... 
De momento estou a pensar em comprar uma estacao meteorologica mas ainda como sou um iniciante irei estudar mais


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 06:32)

MarioCabral disse:


> A mim parece-me que o extremo máximo do evento em termos de instabilidade, principalmente em relação à intensidade máxima de rajada já foi ultrapassado...
> 
> Agora será de se esperar que comece a haver um diminuição da intensidade do vento...



Penso que não Mário, até porque a zona mais intensa é a SW do centro.


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 06:36)

Parece que acalmou...


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 06:39)

Maluhia disse:


> Parece que acalmou...



Deve ser porque estão no centro, mas deverá voltar.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jan 2013 às 06:40)

jpmartins disse:


> Penso que não Mário, até porque a zona mais intensa é a SW do centro.



Parece-me normal que perca alguma intensidade agora que já fez o landfall...


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 06:46)

Voltou a chuva. Mete respeito. Acham que o vento ainda piora?


----------



## Marcos André (19 Jan 2013 às 06:47)

Boa noite a todos!
O tempo não está para brincadeiras e Barrô não é exceção. O vento já me tirou da cama. Agora está tudo mais calmo mas era grande a agitação das árvores. Há 10 min vi no meio dos pinhais 2 clarões e a margem sul do Cértima sem luz depois a escuridão veio para o lado norte. Ouvi varias vezes barulho devido à queda de objetos.
Daqui a pouco vou andar aqui pela zona a ver o que o vento andou a fazer e o que a chuva faz aos rios e Dou-vos a conhecer.
Por agora chove e o vento voltou em força


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 06:48)

Volto a avistar clarões, volta a chover com intensidade.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Jan 2013 às 06:56)

Será que vem mais alguma coisa? Estou a desesperar.


----------



## Marcos André (19 Jan 2013 às 07:08)

Este temporal esta-me a fazer lembrar o de 27 de fevereiro de 2010 mas o vento é bastante mais frio!! Grande depressão alerta maximo e vento do mais forte que já senti!


----------



## superstorm (19 Jan 2013 às 07:09)

Meus amigos, uma pergunta, na avenida fernao de magalhaes, junto ao parque doutor francisco Sá Carneiro existe um prefabricado pequeno, onde tem os instrumentos todos de medida a nivel de meteorologia é claro, e recentemente inseriram mais instrumentos novos, será que é possivel ter leituras a partir dessa estacao? como passo sempre por lá.  
Se algum de voces souber de alguma informacao relativa a isso .... 
agradecia desde de ja...

obg.


----------



## Profetaa (19 Jan 2013 às 07:31)

a reportar d telem,pois a electricidade foi_se,vento mt forte ,agora começa chover forte...mt barulho la fora d objectos soltos...enfim acordei c td isto...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Jan 2013 às 07:43)

Por estes lados? Vento Norte fraco. Temp. 9ºC


----------



## Marcos André (19 Jan 2013 às 07:55)

E com a dia a clarear já foi possível concluir que a cheia do Cértima é bem maior que a de ontem. 
Aparentemente aqui por casa não há danos a registar
O vento acalmou mas voltou a chuva. Está 






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 08:05)

Bom dia pessoal mas que noite, hoje acordei e não tenho luz em casa o vento continua forte, espero ter luz o mais rápido possível para ver a estação


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2013 às 08:38)

Por cá acumulou hoje, 10,2mm, a HR bateu no fundo às 07h02, com 968,9hpa e começa a subir,vento fraco


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 08:40)

Não sei o que se passou com a estação, esta toda marada.


----------



## Maluhia (19 Jan 2013 às 08:40)

Quer dizer que o pior já passou?


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2013 às 08:42)

cstools.net disse:


> Olá bom dia e abraços aos meus vizinhos Galegos!
> À tempos fui banido aqui no fórum por ter falado em Chemtrails, não compreendo se foi um acto nazi da administração...
> 
> Mas venho aqui para informar que *Viana do Castelo* tem agora *979.0 hPa* de pressão atmosférica e continua ainda em queda.
> ...



Bom dia para ti tambem


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2013 às 08:43)

xes disse:


> Não sei o que se passou com a estação, esta toda marada.



Conta lá


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 08:46)

filipe cunha disse:


> Conta lá



Ou é o weatherunderground ou é a estação, não parou de contar os mm a meia noite e passou para o dia de hoje o mesmo de ontem, olha ve o link:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROA5&month=1&day=19&year=2013

Mesmo a nivel de vento impossivel nao ter passado dos 39km/h


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2013 às 08:50)

xes disse:


> Ou é o weatherunderground ou é a estação, não parou de contar os mm a meia noite e passou para o dia de hoje o mesmo de ontem, olha ve o link:
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROA5&month=1&day=19&year=2013
> 
> Mesmo a nivel de vento impossivel nao ter passado dos 39km/h



Boas
Estou a ver,não ligaste 1º o cumulus e só depois a net...ou se esteve sempre ligado a net não caiu durante a noite?
A minha desligo tudo durante a noite e os dados estão corretos http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVIANADO4


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 08:56)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Estou a ver,não ligaste 1º o cumulus e só depois a net...ou se esteve sempre ligado a net não caiu durante a noite?
> A minha desligo tudo durante a noite e os dados estão corretos http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVIANADO4



Sim deixei o pc ligado durante a noite e a luz foi abaixo, mas penso que não seja disso, no cumulus tenho fine offset e tu qual tens?


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 09:01)

Bom dia!

Há coisa de 15 minutos quase que se via o sol por aqui, não havia chuva nem vento. De repente fechou e escureceu e o ventou aumentou um pouco. Será que ainda vem alguma coisa mais forte?


----------



## Falkor (19 Jan 2013 às 09:08)

Rio Douro a galgar as margens em Avintes


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2013 às 09:46)

xes disse:


> Sim deixei o pc ligado durante a noite e a luz foi abaixo, mas penso que não seja disso, no cumulus tenho fine offset e tu qual tens?



Tambem tenho o fine offset, isso não desconfigura, mas tens aí a resposta a luz foi-se e o cumulus descarregou, mas como não tinhas net, por cá perderam-se...só ficaram no bloco de notas do cumulus


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 10:23)

Bons dias, 

Fortíssima Nortada neste momento!

Tive *101.7 Km/h* de rajada às 10:03 h

Que ventania maluca que está!

Precipitação até ao momento: *16 mm*

A pressão está a subir depois de ter atingido uns baixos *970.6 hpa*

Neste momento : 980.3 hpa

Temperatura também em queda: 9.5 ºc actuais


O vento tem rajadas de NW  frequentes entre os 70/88 Km/h.

Só espero que não haja estragos.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 10:24)

*89 Km/h*  de NNW agora , que ventania !

Assobia por todos os lados, até assusta


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2013 às 10:29)

ligeiro off-topic: Em Finisterra houve uma rajada de 142 km/h


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 10:31)

Muito  muito forte a nortada:

*94 Km/h* agora!

Vem uma banda muito escura de nuvens a Oeste e NW, que avança a uma velocidade incrível!


----------



## dj_teko (19 Jan 2013 às 10:33)

Boas por aqui acordei com sol e bastante vento mas de repente escureceu outra vez


----------



## dj_teko (19 Jan 2013 às 10:35)

Tenho de ir mais abaixo para ver o rio leça como vai,abriguem se vai carregar bastante #fb


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2013 às 10:40)

Por cá vento forte agora.


----------



## dj_teko (19 Jan 2013 às 10:41)

Ja se vêem estragos #fb


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 10:42)

Incrível , com esta ventania ainda há aviões a aterrar no Sá Carneiro??

Acabei de ver um a passar para lá... 

Entretanto aproxima-se um forte aguaceiro


----------



## filipept (19 Jan 2013 às 10:43)

Por Braga sol e tudo muito calmo. Vi já passar por aqui gaivotas (gaivotas em terra tempestade no mar  ).
Penso estarmos no centro da depressão, não tarda chega o vento e chuva.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 10:52)

Vejam a web cam de Leça da Palmeira:

http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/


reparem, mais ou menos a meio /esquerda da imagem no poste de luz ( contrastando com o branco do mar ) como abana com a ventania!

Entretanto ouço bombeiros a passar aqui perto!


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jan 2013 às 10:54)

Rajadas Fortes de NE a *55 km/h* e 10,4 mm acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 10:57)

Há uma árvore caída no meio da avenida da Boavista logo a seguir ao entroncamento com a Marechal. Muito cuidado se forem para aquela zona da cidade.

Saí para ver os possíveis estragos pelas 9h00 da manhã e pouco depois começaram a chegar fortíssimas rajadas e a temperatura começou claramente a cair. Chove com alguma intensidade há cerca de meia hora.


----------



## Scuderia (19 Jan 2013 às 10:57)

Snifa disse:


> Incrível , com esta ventania ainda há aviões a aterrar no Sá Carneiro??
> 
> Acabei de ver um a passar para lá...
> 
> Entretanto aproxima-se um forte aguaceiro



Estão a trabalhar normalmente tenho estado ouvir conversas entre a torre e os pilotos 

Ja agora através do Atis do aeroporto :

982 hpa

10 graus temperatura


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 10:59)

aqui esta td mt calmo... axo mesmo q o pior e mesmo no litoral...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 11:00)

Snifa disse:


> Incrível , com esta ventania ainda há aviões a aterrar no Sá Carneiro??
> 
> Acabei de ver um a passar para lá...
> 
> Entretanto aproxima-se um forte aguaceiro


Também os vi a passar sobre Serralves mas muito mais baixos do que é costume.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 11:03)

Uma imagem certamente invulgar relativamente ao que estamos acostumados a ver sobre Portugal.





Muito bela, no entanto.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jan 2013 às 11:03)

Pessoal sirene do quartel dos bombeiros a tocar, som bastante diferente em relação ao de incendios. Isto ésta a piorar o tempo. Parece os EUA quando vem um tornado as sirene apitam.


----------



## CptRena (19 Jan 2013 às 11:07)

Scuderia disse:


> Estão a trabalhar normalmente tenho estado ouvir conversas entre a torre e os pilotos
> 
> Ja agora através do Atis do aeroporto :
> 
> ...



Segundo a METAR o QNH é 980hPa

Por aqui forte vendaval que verga tudo. Chuva não é muita.


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 11:07)

Miguel96 disse:


> Pessoal sirene do quartel dos bombeiros a tocar, som bastante diferente em relação ao de incendios. Isto ésta a piorar o tempo. Parece os EUA quando vem um tornado as sirene apitam.



para e arranca significa acidente, para e arranca 3x e continua, incendio em casa


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 11:09)

Destaque para a queda da temperatura:

*8.5 ºc* actuais, com esta ventania está um gelo....


----------



## Veterano (19 Jan 2013 às 11:10)

Muito vento e chuva aos aguaceiros, com 11,6º, a areia das praias subiu aos passeios e estradas marginais.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 11:11)

Acabei de ver um estore a voar num edifício em frente ao meu, caixilharia de alumínio exterior incluída!


----------



## Scuderia (19 Jan 2013 às 11:13)

CptRena disse:


> Segundo a METAR o QNH é 980hPa
> 
> Por aqui forte vendaval que verga tudo. Chuva não é muita.



Não devem estar actualizar metar no momento 


Por agora nas ordens torre para os pilotos ao aterrar  dão um QNH de 982


----------



## CptRena (19 Jan 2013 às 11:13)

A energia eléctrica está constantemente a ir abaixo. >5vezes/5min por volta disso 
Está mau o vento forte a causar curtos e abertos nas linhas.


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 11:15)

pessoal eu axo q devem mudar celorico de basto de regiao, nao chove, vento nada de especial,tb moro virado a este ceu com abertas, mas esta noite uma aervore mt antiga, um cedro, foi arrancada pela raiz, nao mt longe de onde moro, esta e a arrefecer:... o que pode vir mais hj?


----------



## ACAR (19 Jan 2013 às 11:16)

Bom dia!

Por Braga regressou a chuva e segue o vento com alguma intensidade.

Não vou querer é estar por Braga na próxima 3.ª feira às 00h!!


----------



## CptRena (19 Jan 2013 às 11:16)

Scuderia disse:


> Não devem estar actualizar metar no momento
> 
> 
> Por agora nas ordens torre para os pilotos ao aterrar  dão um QNH de 982



Tem razão, não tinha reparado na hora. Agora já actualizou para os 982 

Deixo também informação de vento

34031G57KT (vento de Noroeste a 31 nós com rajadas de 57 nós)


----------



## Scuderia (19 Jan 2013 às 11:21)

CptRena disse:


> Tem razão, não tinha reparado na hora. Agora já actualizou para os 982
> 
> Deixo também informação de vento
> 
> 34031G57KT (vento de Noroeste a 31 nós com rajadas de 57 nós)



Novo update 

QNH 984 

Tenho um ryanair a fazer compasso espera até que o vento fique mais favorável


----------



## ipinto (19 Jan 2013 às 11:25)

Bom dia, aqui por Matosinhos no meu predio ja oiço sons de coisas a rebolar telhado abaixo... estou com receio... Secalhar ainda chamo os Bombeiros não?


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 11:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Acabei de ver um estore a voar num edifício em frente ao meu, caixilharia de alumínio exterior incluída!


E ainda consegui filmar alguma coisa.


Os proprietários entretanto já conseguiram remover as partes que ainda se encontravam em risco de voar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2013 às 11:31)

Por aqui ventos fortíssimos, muitos objectos as serem derrubados.


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2013 às 11:35)

Mais umas fotos aqui das Caldas das Taipas onde o rio SÓ AGORA começou a descer!

Os prejuízos vão ser consideráveis...


----------



## dj_teko (19 Jan 2013 às 11:37)

Rio leca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #fb


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 11:39)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VifN-zkkVIc"]Aluimento de terras danifica 3 carros junto ao Complexo do VitÃ³ria - YouTube[/ame]


*Temporal gera caos no Porto e em Braga *


> O mau tempo causou ontem estragos no Norte do País, em especial nos distritos de Braga, Porto e Viana do Castelo. A situação mais grave registou-se em Pedrouços (Maia), onde o telhado de uma casa caiu e feriu duas mulheres, de 72 e 92 anos. Foram hospitalizadas.
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/sociedade/temporal-gera-caos-no-porto-e-em-braga


----------



## rsrocha (19 Jan 2013 às 11:44)

Estou a seguir o forum no café e há minutos um grande estrondo com vidros a caír pela rua... Também ouvi a sirene dos bombeiros aqui em Espinho e está mesmo mau.

Ainda não tive oportunidade de me aproximar da beira-mar mas a olhar para o fundo da rua 33 parece que as coisas não estão muito boas.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jan 2013 às 11:45)

Registei ainda há pouco uma rajada de 91,1km/h


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 11:46)

Já há estragos aqui na rua, uma cadeira de terraço ( daquelas grandes )  foi parar ao meio da rua, toda despedaçada...felizmente não atingiu  pessoas nem carros...

só se ouvem bombeiros.

Na Rua da Constituição o trânsito está lento..


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2013 às 11:47)

Bom dia

Como esperava, com a rotação do vento para o quadrante norte após o centro da depressão  se deslocar para Este, o vento voltou a intensificar.
O litoral e as zonas montanhosas devem ter os ventos mais fortes.

*Muita atenção ainda...*

Deixo aqui os dados atuais e os extremos desde as 00h.






Rajada máxima de 69 km\h (máx. desde que tenho a estação) e pressão atmosférica de 969 hPa (mínimo também).
O acumulado vai já nos 30mm.


----------



## vegastar (19 Jan 2013 às 11:48)

Aqui pela Trofa a rajada mais forte até ao momento foi de 85km/h pelas 6:19. Na última hora foi de 82km/h pelas 11:19. Velocidade média de 62km/h pelas 11:20. É quase vento equivalente a uma tempestade tropical mínima (35kts).

A pressão desceu até aos 969,5mb pelas 7:00, mas agora já vai 986mb.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 11:48)

Praia da Barra, Aveiro (Foto de Sérgio Vaz)


----------



## ipinto (19 Jan 2013 às 11:49)

Pessoal acham que o pior já passou?


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

daqui a 10min e levantado oalerta vermelho e ainda as coisas tao assim? aqui nao sinto nada de especial mas vejo pelos vossos relatos q a zona costeira esta mt mal... a tempestade esta a surpreender?


----------



## Marcos André (19 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

O vento aqui voltou em força!! como vem em sentido contrario vai apanhar de surpresa muitas estruturas. Aqui em Barrô voou uma caleira do telhado de uma vizinha! ouvem-se chapas a bater quando vem uma rajada mais forte. Até uma vedação em rede que tenho ca em casa agentou a noite mas agora já foi, está ali toda partida.
Incrivel a força da natureza. O caudal do rio subiu bastante desde que o sol se ergueu. Mais logo espero apresentar-vos o rio Águeda e Cértima e talvez o Vouga


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 11:52)

Mais estragos, uma daquelas divisórias dos terraços ( feitas em vidro ) partiu...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 11:55)

ipinto disse:


> Pessoal acham que o pior já passou?



Agora com o afastamento do núcleo, o vento irá voltar, mas a partir da tarde a situação tende a acalmar.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 11:55)

Há um telhado de chapa aqui em frente que está parcialmente solto. Uma rajada mais forte poderá levá-lo a voar para a Rua do Campo Alegre. Há pouco alguém deve ter aberto a janela num momento inoportuno e lá foram algumas dezenas de folhas de papel pela janela fora, ao longe até pareciam gaivotas. Só espero que não fosse alguma tese de doutoramento!


----------



## bertoramalho (19 Jan 2013 às 11:56)

Bom dia a todos.

A minha primeira mensagem neeste espaço.

Já vi algumas fotos das fotos que aqui estão.

Há pouco, levei com um ramo de um pinhiro na fronha 

Foi um ramo pequeno  inofensivo mas, acho que chegou para o susto.

Por enquanto aqui para os meus lados, faz vento e chove. Agora não me perguntem a velocidade do vento que digo-vos já que não sei


----------



## ipinto (19 Jan 2013 às 11:58)

bertoramalho disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> A minha primeira mensagem neeste espaço.
> 
> ...




Uma coisa te garanto.. está em excesso de velocidade :O


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 12:00)

quem andar n aestrada cuidado,os radares podem medir a velocidade do vento e nao a do carro eheheh


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 12:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Há um telhado de chapa aqui em frente que está parcialmente solto. Uma rajada mais forte poderá levá-lo a voar para a Rua do Campo Alegre. Há pouco alguém deve ter aberto a janela num momento inoportuno e lá foram algumas dezenas de folhas de papel pela janela fora, ao longe até pareciam gaivotas. Só espero que não fosse alguma tese de doutoramento!



nao seria o orcamento de estado? ah nao espera ele agora e entregue em pen


----------



## bertoramalho (19 Jan 2013 às 12:05)

fishisco disse:


> quem andar n aestrada cuidado,os radares podem medir a velocidade do vento e nao a do carro eheheh





Daqui a pouco, vou ter que ir para a estrada.

Brigado pelo alerta.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 12:12)

Uma pergunta aos mais entendidos: qual a velocidade provável para partir ao meio um sobreiro jovem e são com cerca de 15cm de diâmetro de tronco?


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2013 às 12:29)

xes disse:


> Ou é o weatherunderground ou é a estação, não parou de contar os mm a meia noite e passou para o dia de hoje o mesmo de ontem, olha ve o link:
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROA5&month=1&day=19&year=2013
> 
> Mesmo a nivel de vento impossivel nao ter passado dos 39km/h



Por cá tambem falhou a electricidade...e o WU deixou de actualizar (receber dados do cumulus) o PWS continua a vir buscar dados sem problemas
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVIANADO4
http://www.pwsweather.com/obs/IVIANADO4.html#

Mas presumo que seja problemas no WU, mais alguem com os dados por actualizar?


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:39)

rsrocha disse:


> Estou a seguir o forum no café e há minutos um grande estrondo com vidros a caír pela rua... Também ouvi a sirene dos bombeiros aqui em Espinho e está mesmo mau.
> 
> Ainda não tive oportunidade de me aproximar da beira-mar mas a olhar para o fundo da rua 33 parece que as coisas não estão muito boas.



Sabias que existe uma estação meteorologica perto da rua 33, e neste momento está a medir rajadas de 51 km/h, a máxima que mediu hoje foi de *71 km/h*.


----------



## dj_teko (19 Jan 2013 às 12:46)

Rio leça on fire


----------



## Ledo (19 Jan 2013 às 12:52)

Onde fica esse lugar?


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2013 às 13:03)

Bom dia!

A noite foi bem animada, pena não ter conseguido acompanhá-la tanto como vocês! 
Muito vento e uma rajada máxima de *41.4km/h*, por aqui.
Entretanto a temperatura deu um trambolhão e tanto, 8.4ºC neste momento


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2013 às 13:04)

Aqui perto , este telhado de chapa não deve durar muito:

Video feito há momentos:



[ame="http://youtu.be/I5b046vaf54"]http://youtu.be/I5b046vaf54[/ame]



Penso que já lá estão os bombeiros.


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 13:11)

Agora mesmo a chegar a espinho


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 13:19)

*Vento forte "atirou" autocarro contra rails na Ponte da Arrábida*


> Um autocarro da STCP foi "levantado" pelo vento forte e lançado contra os rails quando atravessava a Ponte da Arrábida em direção a Valadares, cerca das 5,30 horas deste sábado. Os bombeiros do Grande Porto têm acorrido a muitas quedas de ramos e árvores e retiradas de chapas ao longo da manhã, fruto do mau tempo que se faz sentir.
> 
> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Soci...003090&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 13:21)

Estou mesmo a beira mar parece que o carro vai virar fogo


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 13:28)

Nickname disse:


> ligeiro off-topic: Em Finisterra houve uma rajada de 142 km/h



O cabo Finisterra (Galiza) costuma levar com fortes rajadas de vento, é habitual naquela zona em dias de temporal. 

Cmps.


----------



## PauloSR (19 Jan 2013 às 13:28)

-------------

Na freguesia de Esqueiros, em Vila Verde, um carro foi arrastado pela lama e só parou numa bouça. O acidente, no Lugar de Pinheiro, não provocou danos humanos, mas um valente susto à condutora, que viu uma árvore a cair junto ao carro.

Os Bombeiros de Vila Verde estiveram no local, assim como em Valdreu, onde um deslizamento de terras cortou o acesso à igreja local, e em Penascais, devido a terras e lamas que cobriram as estradas.

Já em Vieira do Minho, na freguesia de Parada de Bouro, o piso de uma estrada municipal abateu, afetando um veículo. Não há feridos a lamentar e os Bombeiros de Vieira do Minho tomaram conta da ocorrência.

Um pouco por todo Baixo Minho há registo de inundações devido ao aumento dos caudais dos rios, nomeadamente na Póvoa de Lanhoso e em Barcelos.

in    jn.pt

------------


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 13:31)




----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 13:32)

Carro preso na areia


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jan 2013 às 13:46)

xes disse:


> Carro preso na areia



A sério, eu vivo perto desses locais todos que fotografastes, com excepção do IC 24/A41, tira mais fotos, mas á ribeira, não fazia ideia que uma avenida a 50 metros da praia ficasse cheia de areia. Grande temporal neste momento.


----------



## budah (19 Jan 2013 às 13:55)

Boa tarde.

O mau tempo também fez alguns estragos aqui pela Póvoa de Varzim e Vila do Conde.

Entrada da barra de Vila do Conde





Tribunal de Vila Conde





Entrada da barra da Póvoa de Varzim





Praça do Almada - Póvoa de Varzim


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 14:12)

Dados atuais:

Pressão: 990 hPa (A subir)
Temp: 9.2ºC (Arrefecimento notável)
HR: 79% (Mais baixa do que ontem)

PS: Neve no Cebreiro (1300m - Lugo/Galiza)

http://www.crtvg.es/crtvg/camaras-web/o-cebreiro

A cota de neve deve rondar os 800-900m esta tarde no Norte.


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Dados atuais:
> 
> Pressão: 990 hPa (A subir)
> Temp: 9.2ºC (Arrefecimento notável)
> ...



É verdade... é notável o arrefecimento.

8.6ºC atuais, sensação térmica de 7ºC 
Neste momento o vento acalmou.


----------



## dj_teko (19 Jan 2013 às 14:16)

Ledo disse:


> Onde fica esse lugar?



Vai ao google e mete santa cruz do bispo, ponte do carro


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 14:20)

Nunca tinha visto tal temporal em espinho mal abri a porta quase que ficava sem ela alias fiquei com a porta do carro empenada neste momento nao tenho luz em casa


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jan 2013 às 14:37)

xes disse:


> Nunca tinha visto tal temporal em espinho mal abri a porta quase que ficava sem ela alias fiquei com a porta do carro empenada neste momento nao tenho luz em casa



É por isso que existe uma estação meteorológica para gravar os dados deste acontecimento. Os vasos do meus terraço com cerca de 60 kg cada um tombaram e o terraço está vedado com 4 paredes cada uma com 1,80 metros de altura.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 14:43)

Paula disse:


> É verdade... é notável o arrefecimento.
> 
> 8.6ºC atuais, sensação térmica de 7ºC
> Neste momento o vento acalmou.



Olá Paula,

O ventou voltou ao ataque a cerca de 10mns. 

Cada rajada que mantém bem respeito. 

A pressão sobe lentamente e já vai nos 991 hPa (baixa para o que estamos habituados de forma geral mas clássica para esse tipo de temporal).

Continuação de boa tarde.

Cmps


----------



## SnowMan (19 Jan 2013 às 15:28)

Por aqui a temperatura também baixa rapidamente.
Há uma atrás estava com 9,9ºC agora tenho 8.3ºC.
O vento acalmou e os aguaceiros são fracos e intermitentes.


----------



## I_Pereira (19 Jan 2013 às 15:46)

Ao pé do cemitério de Esgueira (Aveiro). Esta àrvore caiu à hora do almoço, durante a madrugada já tinha voado uma ou outra chapa de terraços aqui dos prédios do lado, também há muitos ramos partidos.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 16:39)

Boa tarde,
Parece, finalmente, ter passado o pior. No entanto, os estragos são mais que muitos e muito mais graves do que os ocorridos há dois anos durante a passagem do Xynthia. A quantidade de árvores caídas aqui à minha volta é simplesmente impressionante. Um dia muito triste para os belos parques e jardins do Porto que hoje ficaram mais pobres.


----------



## ipinto (19 Jan 2013 às 16:55)

Em Matosinhos vi cabines telefonicas tombadas, semáforos arrancados, caixotes do lixo arrancados do cimento, estores todos desfeitos, e dezenas de ramos no chão.. Um temporal como não há memoria...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2013 às 17:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Parece, finalmente, ter passado o pior. No entanto, os estragos são mais que muitos e muito mais graves do que os ocorridos há dois anos durante a passagem do Xynthia. A quantidade de árvores caídas aqui à minha volta é simplesmente impressionante. Um dia muito triste para os belos parques e jardins do Porto que hoje ficaram mais pobres.



Boa tarde João Pedro,

Podemos dizer que os efeitos do Gong fizeram-se sentir duma forma muito mais democrática em Portugal Continental relativamente à tempestade Xynthia.

A depressão extratropical GONG fez muitos estragos do Norte até ao Centro, agora falta saber o que ela vai também fazer em Espanha.

Relembro que a XYNTHIA foi violenta em termos de consequências finais com muitas perdas humanas, matou muitas pessoas na Europa (mais de 50) na maioria em França, também matou em Portugal (1 jovem em Paredes), 3 em Espanha, 1 na Bélgica e 6 na Alemanha.

PS: Quando dizes que os estragos provocados pelo GONG foram muitos e muito mais graves do que a XYNTHIA acho que te referes a danos materiais mas ainda bem que em Portugal não tivemos ontem e hoje vítimas mortais com o GONG.

Cmps.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 17:25)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde João Pedro,
> 
> PS: Quando dizes que os estragos provocados pelo GONG foram muitos e muito mais graves do que a XYNTHIA acho que te referes a danos materiais mas ainda bem que em Portugal não tivemos ontem e hoje vítimas mortais com o GONG.
> 
> Cmps.


Boa tarde ELJICUATRO,
Sim, refiro-me a danos materiais e especificamente à zona do Porto em que vivo, claro.  

Quanto a vítimas mortais, infelizmente já há uma a registar, em Abrantes.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 17:27)

E aqui fica a imagem do dia, para mais tarde recordar:





Fonte


----------



## rsrocha (19 Jan 2013 às 17:46)

Filmei eram 12h30 no bairro dos pescadores em Espinho. A zona da antiga Brandão Gomes estava interdita ao trânsito por causa dos taipais das obras que ameaçavam voar.

Parecia que estava no deserto com uma tempestade de areia.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Jan 2013 às 18:04)

Estou sem luz e sem comunicações desde manhã e estava muito difícil até comunicar por telemóvel. O vento continua a soprar com elevada intensidade...


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2013 às 18:06)

Boas, 
Por aqui este evento acabou por não ter nada ou quase nada de extremo, refiro-me obviamente ao vento, o que já estava de certa forma previsto, os ventos mais violentos iriam ser nas regiões mais para o Centro do Continente e não nas regiões do Minho, onde acabou por passar o centro do Gong. Só quando este se começou a afastar é que surgiram ventos mais violentos, mas nada comparado ao que houve pelo país fora. Penso que a Xynthia acabou por ter um impacte bem mais forte por aqui, provocando até alguns estragos, o que desta vez não aconteceu. Mas não se esqueçam que estou a falar somente da minha zona, e não na cidade de Braga, essa sim, poderá ter bastante estrago por lá, visto que é bem mais alta em relação aos seus arredores. 
Mas pronto, aqui fica um evento que já não se via há bastante tempo, sem dúvida que é mais um para os arquivos. 

Neste momento o vento vai soprando moderado e com rajadas, bem gelado.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jan 2013 às 19:27)

E continua as rajadas fortes


----------



## 1337 (19 Jan 2013 às 19:31)

Bem, além de alguns carros serem apanhados pela rápida subida do Lima felizmente tiraram os carros a tempo, o mesmo não se passou com este circo que ia a meio da sua construção, ficou parado a meio

foto de hoje:


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jan 2013 às 19:33)

rsrocha disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjJmVznQ434
> 
> Filmei eram 12h30 no bairro dos pescadores em Espinho. A zona da antiga Brandão Gomes estava interdita ao trânsito por causa dos taipais das obras que ameaçavam voar.
> 
> Parecia que estava no deserto com uma tempestade de areia.



Gostei do video, o problema é o avanço do mar a partir do bairro dos pescadores para Sul. E essa esplanada deveria ser dunas, com a introdução de um novo esporão, elas ficaria protegidas.


----------



## Cadito (19 Jan 2013 às 19:35)

Precipitação acumulada diária de ontem (18.01.2013) segundo o IPMA:

1º. - Cabril *(130,6mm)*
2º. - V.N. Cerveira *(125,4mm)*
3º. - Ponte de Lima, Escola Agrícola *(101,7mm)*

E assim se faz história!


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2013 às 21:38)

Boa noite

Estou sem luz desde as 5h da manhã,vim agora a casa dos meus pais para poder relatar alguma coisa.

O conselho de Oliveira do Bairro está todo ás escuras, são centenas de árvores arrancadas, postes no chão o verdadeiro caos. Infelizmente desta vez a minha casa também sofreu, mas nada de grave (algumas telhas simplesmente desapareceram, nem nos arredores estão).  Em Aveiro perto da Cliria, apartamentos com varandas com a vedação em vidro, vieram para ao chão, árvores, sinais, arrancados. Foi incrível.


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2013 às 21:49)

vi o noticiario da tvi e fiquei com a ideia que o pior foi em lx mas lendo os vossos relatos fico com outra ideia, que foi a zona centro. sera por essa zona estar as escuras e ninguem dar noticias?  aqui o vento aumentou de novo


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2013 às 21:51)

Estive nesse sitio mais tarde um pouco cerca das 13:30 tive a infeliz ideia de tentar sair do carro para filmar ia ficando sem porta do carro nunca tinha visto tal forca do vento incrível.

Edit: era para fazer reply ao post do rsrocha . ainda não tenho NET em casa :\


----------



## Marcos André (19 Jan 2013 às 22:01)

Já tenho eletricidade!!! e a rede dos telemoveis também ficou muito afetada! Ja tenho as fotos do Vouga Cértima e Águeda! Fico um bocado intrigado pela quantidade de água que caiu. Deu para transformar todos estes vales em Lagoas!! Gostava de ver um dia uma imagem aérea de toda esta zona inundada. Deve ser magnifico. Vou adicionar as fotos assim que conseguir.
Por agora tudo calmo e frio


----------



## Marcos André (19 Jan 2013 às 22:08)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Estou sem luz desde as 5h da manhã,vim agora a casa dos meus pais para poder relatar alguma coisa.
> 
> O conselho de Oliveira do Bairro está todo ás escuras, são centenas de árvores arrancadas, postes no chão o verdadeiro caos. Infelizmente desta vez a minha casa também sofreu, mas nada de grave (algumas telhas simplesmente desapareceram, nem nos arredores estão).  Em Aveiro perto da Cliria, apartamentos com varandas com a vedação em vidro, vieram para ao chão, árvores, sinais, arrancados. Foi incrível.



Eu confirmo! pelo menos a iluminação pública. Não vejo luz nenhuma na encosta norte de Olivera do Bairro. Muitos sinais torcidos e outros colados ao chão. Fios partidos na estrada ramaria por todo o lado, foram momentos muito complicados. Mas estar à luz da vela nem sempre é mau, recuamos ao tempo das historias à lareira contada palos avós


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jan 2013 às 22:28)

Tenho familiares na praia da Barra que por volta das 19h informavam que não tinham água, luz elétrica ou telefone fixo e que tinha havido muito vento durante todo o dia.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Jan 2013 às 22:55)

Voltou a electricidade aqui. Falhou durante o dia todo e até a rede dos telemóveis estava afectada. Até no quintal no meu vizinho houve árvores arrancadas. Por aqui, felizmente, só alguns vasos tombados.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2013 às 00:11)

Boa noite

Foi outro dia emocionante o sábado.
Infelizmente há danos humanos e muitos danos materiais. É pena...os avisos foram úteis mas ainda assim há sempre problemas a registar

O vento esteve sempre forte, acalmando apenas ao final do dia.
A chuva foi moderada a forte de madrugada na forma de aguaceiros.
O acumulado foi de 31,5 mm.
O vento médio máximo foi de 46,1 km\h pelas 12.11h e a rajada máxima de 69,5 km\h pelas 00.37h.

Sigo agora com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco a moderado e *6,8ºC*.

Continuação de bom fim de semana dentro das condicionantes


----------



## Marcos André (20 Jan 2013 às 01:44)

Ora aqui vão as fotos:




























Vale Do Cértima





















Vale do Águeda:


























Confluencia do Alfusqueiro com o Águeda:
















Vale do Vouga:











Acabou de cair um aguaceiro.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Jan 2013 às 03:39)

Boa noite. 
Já acabou a festança? Alguém registou raios? 
Em Vila Praia de Âncora estamos com este tempo http://www.worldmeteo.info/pt/tempo.html?id=PONT0072


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2013 às 11:02)

Bons dias, 

tempo frio e de chuva por aqui:

7.8 ºc actuais ( mínima: *5.4 ºc* )

Chove com alguma intensidade, gotas bem grossas e frias..


*6.0 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2013 às 11:04)

Bom dia,
Por aqui também. Está escuro, frio e chove bem desde as 10h00 da manhã.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2013 às 11:24)

Engraçado ver estas gotas grossas a caírem, quase que parecem pequenos flocos ( mas não são ) 

sigo com* 7.4 mm* acumulados , chove bem com frio..


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2013 às 11:26)

Era bom era! 
Aumentou a intensidade há cerca de 10 minutos por aqui. Chove copiosamente.


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 11:55)

Olá a todos 
Sou novo aqui no Fórum , i é a minha primeira intervenção no mesmo.
Tenho muito fascínio e admiração pelos fenómenos extremos , mas aquele que mais gosto é a neve Claro . Estou sempre a espera de Uma oportunidade em que ela possa cair aqui. 

Ora bem Por aqui sigo Com 8ºC e chove bastante desde as 11:00H

Acham possível que aqui , a uma cota de cerca de 350 metros, Seja possível ver uns Flocos na Terça feira ?


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 12:07)

tas na mesma situacao q eu... cheira-me qu vamos morrer na praia... e ve.la ao longe.... ou nao


----------



## Paula (20 Jan 2013 às 12:09)

Bons dias 

A chuva está de volta e já se sente algum frio. 
8.2ºC, neste momento. 3mm acumulados.


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 12:11)

fishisco disse:


> tas na mesma situacao q eu... cheira-me qu vamos morrer na praia... e ve.la ao longe.... ou nao



Pode ser que Não , A ver vamos


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2013 às 12:19)

Chove com muita intensidade neste momento.


----------



## GabKoost (20 Jan 2013 às 12:32)

Mais um dia de inverno dos muitos dos que vão segui neste mês de Janeiro fértil em precipitação.

A média do mês já foi praticamente alcançada e será ultrapassada em muito.

Mas chega de conversa sobre chuva pois, o que todos esperamos, é um eventozito até quarta com neve a cotas médias...

Se vier a 400m lá estarei para a ver e registar!


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2013 às 13:19)

*12.7 mm* acumulados e chove bem!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 13:46)

Boas,

LOusada, parece-me que estamos na mesma situação,e vamos "morrer mesmo mesmo mesmo à beira da praia", a cota de neve chega a andar pelos 300/400 m por volta do meio-dia, mas duvido que vá nevar! Temos de no contentar com a chuvinha.

Sigo com 6.5ºc e muita chuva com vento à mistura!


----------



## boneli (20 Jan 2013 às 15:03)

Certinha e boa a cair...que rico!!!


----------



## dlourenco (20 Jan 2013 às 15:29)

Com os 8,5ºC aqui por Braga, a precipitação e a sensação gelada que está imagino como estarão as ficas os picos da Peneda


----------



## dgstorm (20 Jan 2013 às 15:34)

Na terça o Samaeiro tambem vai ter o elemento branco quase de certeza!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 15:47)

Por Freamunde a temperatura desce, sigo com 5.5ºc, chuva fraca e vento fraco!

(A ver vamos se cai um floco de neve na madrugagda/manhã de terça-feira  )


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2013 às 16:58)

dgstorm disse:


> Na terça o Samaeiro tambem vai ter o elemento branco quase de certeza!



Às 6h desconfio que muitos "foristas" estarão por lá 


Por Melgaço, segue a tarde com períodos de chuva fraca e vento moderado. Até ao momento 6mm acumulados e rajada máxima de 41 km/h.


----------



## Paula (20 Jan 2013 às 17:01)

Minho disse:


> Às 6h desconfio que muitos "foristas" estarão por lá
> 
> 
> Por Melgaço, segue a tarde com períodos de chuva fraca e vento moderado. Até ao momento 6mm acumulados e rajada máxima de 41 km/h.



Estou a ver que vai tudo rumar ao Sameiro 
Também eu darei lá um salto se conseguir, por volta das 8H.

Amanhã o problema será mais a precipitação, certo?


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2013 às 17:27)

Paula disse:


> Estou a ver que vai tudo rumar ao Sameiro
> Também eu darei lá um salto se conseguir, por volta das 8H.
> 
> Amanhã o problema será mais a precipitação, certo?



Um pouco das duas coisas: falta de precipitação e pouco frio a 500hPa, só com o entrar da noite/madrugada de terça o ar frio mais intenso chegará.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 18:15)

As cotas de neve estão animadoras para o meio dia de terça feira!!  






Esperemos que se mantenham, ou melhorem de preferencia!


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2013 às 18:17)

Para pitoes das junias e que vai ser


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 18:19)

Stinger disse:


> Para pitoes das junias e que vai ser



Podes crer!!


----------



## PauloSR (20 Jan 2013 às 18:23)

Stinger disse:


> Para pitoes das junias e que vai ser



E para o complexo mineiro dos Carris é que vai ser uma belíssima camada... 

---------------------------

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, a tarde foi marcada por chuva ora fraca, ora moderada... Realço que a sensação térmica foi sempre bem desconfortável.


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2013 às 18:40)

Preciso de uma vossa ajuda , esta terça queria ir a um sitio onde nevasse e que desse para divertir com a maria , estive a ver o marao e tem aquela estradita da pousada será que é seguro ? Ou sabem de algum lugar assim engraçada para estar neste evento para o norte litoral ?

Desculpem o offtopic


----------



## PauloSR (20 Jan 2013 às 18:44)

Stinger disse:


> Preciso de uma vossa ajuda , esta terça queria ir a um sitio onde nevasse e que desse para divertir com a maria , estive a ver o marao e tem aquela estradita da pousada será que é seguro ? Ou sabem de algum lugar assim engraçada para estar neste evento para o norte litoral ?
> 
> Desculpem o offtopic



Quantas zonas no PNPG queres Stinger?  É uma óptima opção...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 18:45)

Stinger disse:


> Preciso de uma vossa ajuda , esta terça queria ir a um sitio onde nevasse e que desse para divertir com a maria , estive a ver o marao e tem aquela estradita da pousada será que é seguro ? Ou sabem de algum lugar assim engraçada para estar neste evento para o norte litoral ?
> 
> Desculpem o offtopic



Probavelmente não encontras sitios muito melhores, e perto!


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2013 às 18:51)

A peneda geres tambem era porreiro , o senao é que a minha maria so sai as 15h do trabalho dai que iria assim para perto e que caisse neve com fartura :S

Obrigado pelas sugestoes


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2013 às 19:08)

Stinger disse:


> A peneda geres tambem era porreiro , o senao é que a minha maria so sai as 15h do trabalho dai que iria assim para perto e que caisse neve com fartura :S
> 
> Obrigado pelas sugestoes


Tens a Serra da Freita a uns 60 km do Porto, é uma excelente opção.


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2013 às 19:12)

Tambem pensei nessa pois ja fiz acampamento selvagem lá e pelo menos tem espaços para se estar la a vontade , vai nevar bem por la ?


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2013 às 19:15)

Stinger disse:


> Tambem pensei nessa pois ja fiz acampamento selvagem lá e pelo menos tem espaços para se estar la a vontade , vai nevar bem por la ?


O cume fica a perto de 1100 metros de altitude. A menos que algo de muito importante se modfique entretanto nas previsões eu diria que é quase certo que sim, irá nevar em boas quantidades.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 19:37)

Alguem aqui tem um pequena ideia se nevara a uma cota de 375m, é que mesmo a ver os modelos fico todo  ?


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2013 às 19:52)

Stinger disse:


> Tambem pensei nessa pois ja fiz acampamento selvagem lá e pelo menos tem espaços para se estar la a vontade , vai nevar bem por la ?



Dependendo da queda de neve, vais ter de estar atento ao seguinte:

Se houver muita neve aos 300 mts de altitude, não te aconselho viagens longas como à Serra da Freita ou ao Marão.
Se a neve for a cotas entre os 400 e os 500 mts poderás ir até ao sopé da Freita ou do Marão mas não mais.
Se for acima dos 500 mts já poderás aventurar-te mais um pouco.

Mais por perto tens montanhas com 500 a 600 mts de altitude:
Serra do Pilar-Citânia de Sanfins em Paços de Ferreira - vários km a altitude  média de 500 mts (Picos de 532 e 570 mts)
Serra de Lustosa-Lousada, com 2 picos de 578 mts
Serra de Duas Igrejas-Luzim, Penafiel, com pico nos 556 mts
Serra de Montedeiras-Marco de Canaveses, com pico aprox. de 650 mts
Serra de Baião (via Marco de Canaveses\Soalhães), com altitude aproximada de 900 mts
Serra da Penha, Guimarães, com pico a 615 mts.​
Se nevar a pelo menos 400 mts, aqui na minha freguesia é festa pela certa. Eu vivo no ponto mais baixo da mesma (292 mts) mas grande parte está na cota do 350-450 mts, e mesmo o acesso ao ponto mais alto é muito bom.
E fica a 15 minutos do Grande Porto pela A41\A42.

Como vês há muito bons acessos e bem perto no caso das cotas serem baixas. Alternativas não faltam, agora acompanhem as informações que se vão colocando aqui e ali...
---------------


Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Alguem aqui tem um pequena ideia se nevara a uma cota de 375m, é que mesmo a ver os modelos fico todo  ?






Olá "vizinho"
Ainda não temos a certeza se nevará a cotas inferiores a 400 mts. Para já os modelos indicam cotas entre os 400 e os 600 mts.
Só no próprio dia teremos a certeza, até lá vamos acompanhando as previsões.
Na tua situação tens bem perto a nossa zona serrana entre o Pilar e a Citânia de Sanfins, as freguesias compreendidas entre Sanfins-Lamoso_Codessos-Raimonda, cuja altitude ronda os 400-450 mts ou então a serra de Barrosas.
----------

Hoje o relato é mais ou menos coincidente com os aqui postados.
Chuva, fraca a moderada, algum vento e dia frio.
A precipitação do dia é de  *15,0 mm* e poderei acumular mais (vai chuviscando).

Tenho um total de 289,7 mm acumulados este mês. Já ultrapassei a média.

Sigo com *9,5ºC*.


----------



## LOusada (20 Jan 2013 às 20:27)

---------------





Olá "vizinho"
Ainda não temos a certeza se nevará a cotas inferiores a 400 mts. Para já os modelos indicam cotas entre os 400 e os 600 mts.
Só no próprio dia teremos a certeza, até lá vamos acompanhando as previsões.
Na tua situação tens bem perto a nossa zona serrana entre o Pilar e a Citânia de Sanfins, as freguesias compreendidas entre Sanfins-Lamoso_Codessos-Raimonda, cuja altitude ronda os 400-450 mts ou então a serra de Barrosas.
----------




Olá vizinhos 

Estamos mesmo no limite , será que sim , será que não ?
Com um pouco de Sorte aos 3 e pode ser que A meteorologia nos Surpreenda


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2013 às 20:35)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *5.4 ºc* 

máxima: *10.6 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *17.3 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 8.3ºc

Vento WNW: 12Km/h

Pressão: 1006.5 hpa

Humidade: 92%

Dia de chuva, há momentos caiu um forte aguaceiro gelado, a temperatura caiu bastante ...


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 20:36)

se nao nevar morremos na praia... eu moro num vale onde todas as montanhas sao acima dos 400 mas moro a 300 r pico, eu bem queria um dia de ferias, sim pq se nevar nao se pode circular devido a inclinacao das estradas...


----------



## dgstorm (20 Jan 2013 às 20:40)

Na terça estava a pensar ir ate Montalegre, é capaz de nao ser boa ideia pois nao!? :s


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 20:44)

de sky...ehehhe


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 20:45)

LOusada disse:


> ---------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade vizinhança!! ahah A esperança é sempre a ultima a morrer! 

Estou curioso quanto às proximas saidas


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 20:47)

dgstorm disse:


> Na terça estava a pensar ir ate Montalegre, é capaz de nao ser boa ideia pois nao!? :s



De todo acho! 

Sigo aqui com 6.5 ºc, aguaceiros por vezes moderados,e vento quase nulo!


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2013 às 21:08)

Tenho mesmo aqui ao lado de minha casa a serra de santa justa ´

Mas esta tem apenas 300 metros mais coisa menos coisa 

Dai que tenha pensado assim algo mais a maneira :P

Nas imediaçoes do porto e com certeza que vai nevar e uma altitude jeitosa que aconselham ? Paços de ferreira ? 


abcs


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 21:11)

alto de valongo lol estou a brincar... estou com fe que vai ser como em 2009 mas se for os 400m ha mt sitio onde vai nevar


----------



## Estação SP (20 Jan 2013 às 21:35)

Boas Noites.

Devido ao problema de electricidade e cabovisão que houve pelo Distrito de Aveiro um dos distritos que sofreu mais, só agora é que tive possibilidade de postar estas fotos de alguns danos e os meus dados que obtive com a E.M.

Rajada Máxima atingida ontem foi de *88,2km/h*
Precipitação de ontem: *8,7mm*

Precipitação de hoje: *14,7mm*


Uma Australia que partiu aqui perto de minha casa com um diâmetro superior a 60cm. Partiu dois postes da electricidade.








A ramada do outro lado da estrada.







Um deposito de água de um painel solar termico caiu de um prédio de 3 andares. (perto da igreja da Gafanha da Nazaré)


----------



## vinc7e (20 Jan 2013 às 21:36)

Algumas fotos de ontem:

Rio Minho em Monção










A caminho de Lamas de Mouro





Zona de Castro Laboreiro (só encontrei neve no solo a ~1100m)


----------



## dgstorm (20 Jan 2013 às 21:39)

Tive na zona de lamas de mouro ha uns tempos atras! Fiquei em castro laboreiro.. nevou mas nao acumulou... é linda essa zona!


----------



## vinc7e (20 Jan 2013 às 21:47)

dgstorm disse:


> Tive na zona de lamas de mouro ha uns tempos atras! Fiquei em castro laboreiro.. nevou mas nao acumulou... é linda essa zona!


Também gosto muito dessa zona. Ontem, quando tive em Castro Laboreiro, a acumulação era residual, mas um pouco mais a cima, em direcção a Portos, já havia bastante neve.
Hoje voltei lá e o panorama era semelhante, tentei ir ate Portos mas não consegui devido à neve e principalmente ao gelo. Nos dois dias a temperatura andou sempre pelos 1ºC a 2ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 22:01)

Stinger disse:


> Tenho mesmo aqui ao lado de minha casa a serra de santa justa ´
> 
> Mas esta tem apenas 300 metros mais coisa menos coisa
> 
> ...



Não sei se será o suficiente, mas probavelmente na citania de sanfins deve nevar! Mas não arriscava Paços/Freamunde, acho que vamos morrer na paria aqui!


----------



## GabKoost (20 Jan 2013 às 22:11)

Stinger disse:


> Preciso de uma vossa ajuda , esta terça queria ir a um sitio onde nevasse e que desse para divertir com a maria , estive a ver o marao e tem aquela estradita da pousada será que é seguro ? Ou sabem de algum lugar assim engraçada para estar neste evento para o norte litoral ?
> 
> Desculpem o offtopic



Pessoalmente, os eventos de neve são passados em casa.

Em 2009 muito me ri com o pessoal que se espetou de carro na zona da Falperra (brg)e com os que tiveram de deixar os automóveis na Penha (gmr) durante dois dias por causa do congelamento da estrada.

Os nevões são imprevisíveis. De uma duas. Ou se é experimentado e se é possuidor de um bom 4X4 devidamente equipado ou se arranja uma casa de campo onde ficar alojado e poder apreciar o possível fenómeno no conforto e segurança de um lar.

Custa-me entender como é que a primeira reacção das pessoas após ou durante um nevão é pegar no carro e ir directamente para a serra onde não se sabe quais as condições que se irão encontrar.

Em 2009 fiz uma caminhada a pé até à Falperra. De carro nunca lá iria. Alguns foram e saíram amolgados.

_________________________

Este dia termina com mais 19mm para a contagem mensal.

9º lá fora neste momento mas o vento é muito frio o que indica claramente a existência de neve nas serras mais interiores.

Haja fé para os dias que se aproximam! Umas saídas mais "tendenciosas" e podemos vir a ter um jackpot!!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2013 às 22:15)

Olhem que beleza! Se assim se mantiver quase niguem sai de casa para ver neve!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2013 às 23:12)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Olhem que beleza! Se assim se mantiver quase niguem sai de casa para ver neve!



Eu se fosse ao pessoal refreava um pouco o ímpeto...
Os nossos vizinhos da Meteogalicia tem esta previsão para 3ª feira:


> Comentario
> A xornada do martes Galicia manterase baixo a influencia dunha borrasca que se achega dende o sur de Irlanda, polo que o tempo continuará moi inestable. Os ceos estará anubrados a moi anubrados en xeral con precipitacións intermitentes que serán de neve por riba dos 600 metros, nas primeiras horas, subindo aos 800 metros ó longo da xornada. As temperaturas estarán sen cambios. Os ventos soprarán de compoñente oeste fortes no litoral e zonas altas e moderados no resto, rolando ó noroeste dende a tarde.


Normalmente entradas destas, de algum componente marítimo, em que não haja ar frio para nevar a cotas baixas na Galiza (<300 mts) não auguram nada de bom para nós aqui no litoral norte.

O que parece garantido é que temos óptimas condições para boas camadas de neve a cotas acima dos 600-800 mts. Aqui, sem dúvida que os planaltos da Peneda, gerês, Mourela e todo o planalto barrosão vão ter muitos cm para gáudio do amantes do elemento branco (menos aqueles que tem de sair de casa para trabalhar nesses dias)

Boa noite


----------



## boneli (21 Jan 2013 às 00:03)

A meteogalicia de facto diz isso mas os modelos mostram outra coisa...e os modelos mostram  a cotas mais baixas que 600 metros a não ser que eles se regulem por um modelo que não conheço. Muitas vezes eles têm razão mas neste momento acho que estão a ser um pouco brandos pelo que disse anteriormente. Até pode ser que eles mudem até lá!!!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2013 às 00:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Eu se fosse ao pessoal refreava um pouco o ímpeto...
> Os nossos vizinhos da Meteogalicia tem esta previsão para 3ª feira:
> 
> Normalmente entradas destas, de algum componente marítimo, em que não haja ar frio para nevar a cotas baixas na Galiza (<300 mts) não auguram nada de bom para nós aqui no litoral norte.
> ...



Acho que tens toda a razão, e por isso é que não estou a criar grandes espectativas! 

Na pior das hipoteses, uns aguaceiros de granizo e trovoadas teremos! aha


----------



## Stinger (21 Jan 2013 às 03:32)

Por aqui cai granizo


----------



## teotonio (21 Jan 2013 às 08:23)

Ola bom dia !!!
Estou a esperar por um manto branco :-)
Minha estacao
Teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com


----------



## xes (21 Jan 2013 às 08:33)

Amanha vou a serra da freita, andei a ver pelo gfs, e em zonas de 500m de altitude (antiga estrada nacional até arouca) da neve, se assim for verdade espero pelo menos conseguir chegar la. Mais alguém vai para la?


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2013 às 08:49)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *5.2 ºc *

actual: 6.6 ºc 

Cai um aguaceiro com algum granizo pequeno.

Acumulados *5 mm* até ao momento.

*700.8  mm* neste ano hidrológico ( desde 1/10/2012 )


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2013 às 10:11)

Bom dia

Não estive por casa e não sei se aqui houve ou não queda de granizo.
Mas os aguaceiros foram reais e o acumulado de precipitação é de *5,1 mm*.

O que é bom é que as condições são de frio em altitude e, mesmo ainda sem frio à superfície, poder ser um bom indicador para amanhã...quem sabe?

*Tmín: 3,8ºC (07.06h)

Atual
T: 8,8ºC
Hr: 56%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,0 hPa
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h de NO
Rajada: 12,6 km\h​*


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2013 às 10:32)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento!


----------



## mirra (21 Jan 2013 às 10:36)

aqui em Guimarães tambem comeca a chover com intensidade!!!!


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 10:36)

aqui sol e nevoeiro nos topos das montanhas em redor


----------



## xes (21 Jan 2013 às 10:37)

Snifa disse:


> Forte aguaceiro neste momento!



Engraçado, do Porto até aqui não é muito longe, e aqui está sol


----------



## Paula (21 Jan 2013 às 10:44)

Bom dia!

Manhã bem fresca 
Mínima de *5.5ºC*.

Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros. De momento, 6.2ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (21 Jan 2013 às 12:12)

por aqui alguns aguaceiros... 9,7ºC


----------



## boneli (21 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

Bom dia a todos...vamos ver o que ista vai dar. Penso que o melhor está para vir! Esta ultima saida do GFS desce a cota para os 100 metros o que é bom. O que voçês querem sei eu.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jan 2013 às 12:26)

Bom dia

De volta a casa dos pais para poder relatar alguma coisa, já que na minha casa, zona da Palhaça (Oliveira do Bairro), continuo sem luz e água.
Zona industrial e escolas encerradas sem luz. São centenas de árvores ainda por cima de fios.
Na EDP dizem que em certos sitos poderá ainda demorar cerca de 4 dias.


----------



## mirra (21 Jan 2013 às 12:37)

muito boa esta saída.
mas penso que certezas só mesmo amanha de manha....


----------



## filipept (21 Jan 2013 às 12:40)

Cai neste momento um aguaceiro de granizo  aqui por Braga (dá-me mesmo a impressão de ser sleet).
Temos muito bons indicadores para neve a cotas baixas amanhã. Veremos como irá correr. É necessário, contudo, alguma prudência pois é muito no limite (as cotas baixas). As ultimas saídas tem melhorado. Agora este aguaceiro pode ser um bom indicador (tem estado de aguaceiros intermitente com sol).
Nowcasting...


----------



## DMartins (21 Jan 2013 às 13:21)

Por Guimarães estávamos com *10.8º* e após esta chuvada com gelo á mistura descemos para os *7.4º*


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jan 2013 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui dia com muitas caretas, já choveu e o sol vai fazendo a sua aparição por períodos mas nada muito certo...acumulados *1,6mm* apenas!

Mínima de *6,6ºc* esta madrugada, por agora bem mais quente, actuais *12,5ºc* e *55%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2013 às 14:17)

Hihihihi sempre a melhorar!!


----------



## Paula (21 Jan 2013 às 14:22)

Boas tardes!

A tarde está a ser marcada por aguaceiros fracos. Por vezes o sol ainda dá o ar da sua graça 

A temperatura ronda os 8.6ºC, neste momento.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2013 às 14:24)

Temperatura nos 6/7ºc, ceu com algumas nuvens e aguaceiros moderados!


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 14:33)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Temperatura nos 6/7ºc, ceu com algumas nuvens e aguaceiros moderados!



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/...da-meteorologia-clima-1508-17.html#post360624

nao era isso q a RTP dizia ontem


----------



## DMartins (21 Jan 2013 às 14:56)

Boas.
Dia para já marcado por aguaceiros, por vezes com gelo à mistura.
A temperatura já deve ter atingido o maximo que foram *10.6º*
Neste momento encontra-se em queda, atualmente com: *7.9º*


----------



## diogortrick (21 Jan 2013 às 14:58)

Preciso de saber como está o gerês/peneda no dia de hoje. Há neve? Estou a pensar dar por lá umas voltas daqui a uma hora.


----------



## pimigas (21 Jan 2013 às 15:02)

Por Amarante tem sido todo o dia assim...


----------



## dgstorm (21 Jan 2013 às 15:04)

E caiu a bocado um aguaceiro com gelo à mistura... temperatura rondava os 9ºC!
por agora o sol brilha, e sigo com 13,1ºC... tive oportunidade de ver os montes no geres, quando houve uma pequena aberta, e já se ve o manto branco


----------



## diogortrick (21 Jan 2013 às 15:05)

dgstorm disse:


> E caiu a bocado um aguaceiro com gelo à mistura... temperatura rondava os 9ºC!
> por agora o sol brilha, e sigo com 13,1ºC... tive oportunidade de ver os montes no geres, quando houve uma pequena aberta, e já se ve o manto branco



Obrigado. Logo vou dar lá umas voltas mais para o lado da peneda. Pode ser que traga umas fotos.


----------



## Paula (21 Jan 2013 às 15:06)

dgstorm disse:


> E caiu a bocado um aguaceiro com gelo à mistura... temperatura rondava os 9ºC!
> por agora o sol brilha, e sigo com 13,1ºC... tive oportunidade de ver os montes no geres, quando houve uma pequena aberta, e já se ve o manto branco



Tenho mesmo azar 
Passei pela zona do Hospital pelas 14H, de onde se vê o Gerês também, e estava tudo encoberto.


----------



## boneli (21 Jan 2013 às 15:14)

Atualmente a cota no Gerês deverá andar os 800/900 metros...Pedra Bela, Portela do Homem, Serradela já poderá ter algo mas não tenho a certeza. Pelo que parece durante a tarde vai ser assim e logo ao cair do dia a cota vai descendo até?????  
Ao fim da janta vou fazer o meu raid em direção a Montalegre pela 103 para entender no que vai dar e espero nas Cerdeirinhas já ver alguns flocos se não que chato lá terei que ir mais uns quilómetros em direçao a montalegre sempre com as correntes na mala...não vá o Diabo tece-las.


----------



## Migas (21 Jan 2013 às 15:32)

Olá

Apesar das nuvens, dá para perceber que já há neve (11h20) em Castro Laboreiro, Amarela, Peneda, Gerês, Larouco, .... Já na Cabreira, não dá para ver.
Para quem não vai, pode sempre ver:











1ab a todos os meteomalucos
LG

PS tks pela edição, pois eu nunca sei como incluir imagens sem link.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Jan 2013 às 15:36)

boneli disse:


> Ao fim da janta vou fazer o meu raid em direção a Montalegre pela 103 para entender no que vai dar e espero nas Cerdeirinhas já ver alguns flocos se não que chato lá terei que ir mais uns quilómetros em direçao a montalegre sempre com as correntes na mala...não vá o Diabo tece-las.



Boas caro Boneli, logo a cota andará pelos 700/800m. Amanhã de manhã e de tarde (!) irei dar uma espreitadela até essa zona, no limite do concelho da Póvoa de Lanhoso (Serzedelo/Tabuaças) até às Cerdeirinhas... Aí é certo que neve  Dar um salto à Senhora da Fé (Vieira do Minho) será também uma boa aposta, isto claro, se a estrada o permitir.

--------

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso reina o sol.

Temperatura atual: *12.1 °C* 	Maxima atingida: 13.4 °C


----------



## dlourenco (21 Jan 2013 às 15:40)

Alguém me consegue dizer algum sítio próximo de Braga onde já tenha alguma acumulação ou esteja a nevar para ir dar uma volta? Esta semana a minha folga calhou hoje :s azar...


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2013 às 15:56)

Migas disse:


> Olá
> 
> Apesar das nuvens, dá para perceber que já há neve (11h20) em Castro Laboreiro, Amarela, Peneda, Gerês, Larouco, .... Já na Cabreira, não dá para ver.



Há já de facto imensa neve nas serras!






1. Castro Laboreiro - Peneda
2. Serra Amarela
3. Gerês até ao Larouco


----------



## boneli (21 Jan 2013 às 17:02)

Depois de a temperatura ter chegado aos 12º finalmente começa a descer....neste momento 10º!!! Sem chuva para já.


----------



## DMartins (21 Jan 2013 às 17:50)

Em Guimarães a temperatura anda no sobe e desce... caem umas pingas desce de forma rápida, pára a chuva sobe 1º - 1,5º

Neste momento vejo chover dos dois lados, aqui não... 
Atualmente com *6.9º*


----------



## Falkor (21 Jan 2013 às 17:57)

À uns 15min atras ocorreu um aguaceiro com algum granizo


----------



## PauloSR (21 Jan 2013 às 18:01)

Boa tarde malta!

Sigo com *6.9 °C* e céu carregado pela Póvoa de Lanhoso.

Continuação!


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2013 às 18:05)

dlourenco disse:


> Alguém me consegue dizer algum sítio próximo de Braga onde já tenha alguma acumulação ou esteja a nevar para ir dar uma volta? Esta semana a minha folga calhou hoje :s azar...



Vai até ao Gerês


----------



## dgstorm (21 Jan 2013 às 18:12)

Por aqui 7,3ºC


----------



## boneli (21 Jan 2013 às 18:37)

Aqui por Braga 7º. Tudo calmo, mas daqui a umas horas a chuva está de volta.


----------



## frusko (21 Jan 2013 às 18:56)

boa noite por Fafe 5ºC e ceu parcialmente limpo


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 19:06)

5.5ºC e céu geralmente Nublado.
Tá muito frio lá fora , a temperatura em 30 min desceu 1,5º.
Isto promete


----------



## diogortrick (21 Jan 2013 às 19:55)

Bem acabei de chegar da zona de castro laboreiro e por aqueles lados existe acumulação de neve mas não nevava.


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 19:57)

O céu limpou bastante, agora só uma nuvens ao fundo 
O que fez com que a temperatura desce-se bastante . Já sigo com 4,5º sem vento e com uma Humidade Relativa de 75%


----------



## PauloSR (21 Jan 2013 às 20:18)

frusko disse:


> boa noite por Fafe 5ºC e ceu parcialmente limpo



Olá Frusko, sejas bem aparecido! Quando apareces é sinal de neve 

Ehehe...

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, a temperatura é de *5,3º C*.


----------



## Stinger (21 Jan 2013 às 20:32)

Ainda estou confuso para onde irei amanha


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2013 às 20:43)

Para já a estação de Castro Laboreiro, a 780m de altitude, dá-nos as seguintes condições meteorológicas a esta hora:

2,6ºC
92% de humidade relativa
Rain rate nos 1,0mm/h.


----------



## vinc7e (21 Jan 2013 às 20:54)

Por ca chuva fraca e 6.2°C


----------



## teotonio (21 Jan 2013 às 20:59)

Por Tamel ' Barcelos   6.2   com uma pedraçada --..--


----------



## teotonio (21 Jan 2013 às 21:01)

Minha estaçao     em  teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2013 às 21:08)

A nebulosidade já deve estar a entrar de novo. Tenho ideia que se adiantou um pouco. As temperaturas na Galiza para já não são grande espingarda.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2013 às 21:11)

LOusada disse:


> O céu limpou bastante, agora só uma nuvens ao fundo
> O que fez com que a temperatura desce-se bastante . Já sigo com 4,5º sem vento e com uma Humidade Relativa de 75%



Parece que ainda vamos ter uma surpresa!


----------



## vinc7e (21 Jan 2013 às 21:12)

Chuva moderada agora. Temperatura estável nos 5.9°c


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2013 às 21:12)

fishisco disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/...da-meteorologia-clima-1508-17.html#post360624
> 
> nao era isso q a RTP dizia ontem



LOL Grande FAIL!!

EPIC FAIL (desculpem o offtopic!)


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2013 às 21:14)

Depois de um dia praticamente sem chuva ei-la de volta! Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2013 às 21:18)

E trovada agora!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Jan 2013 às 21:19)

Forte trovão, muito forte


----------



## Scuderia (21 Jan 2013 às 21:19)

João Pedro disse:


> E trovada agora!



Mega trovão 

Cai saraiva !!!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Jan 2013 às 21:19)

chove forte


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2013 às 21:20)

Trovoada!!


----------



## ampa62 (21 Jan 2013 às 21:20)

Neste momento aqui no Porto, 9,6ºC e trovoada.


----------



## dj_teko (21 Jan 2013 às 21:20)

Trovoada fds de onde veio isto


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Jan 2013 às 21:22)

dj_teko disse:


> Trovoada fds de onde veio isto



estão se a formar as células, eu vi no radar que tinha mancha amarela, mas não contava, eu podia dizer que ia trovejar, mas voces ainda iam dizer que não.

Chuva Fortissima


----------



## Paula (21 Jan 2013 às 21:24)

Por cá apenas alguma chuva e 7.9ºC.

Grande arrefecimento


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2013 às 21:29)

Agreste disse:


> A nebulosidade já deve estar a entrar de novo. Tenho ideia que se adiantou um pouco. As temperaturas na Galiza para já não são grande espingarda.



Não era de esperar por agora. A componente marítima ainda é predominante na 1ª fase de entrada de NO; só ao fim da madrugada é que as temperaturas em altitude baixam significativamente

Imagem sugestiva...vamos ter aguaceiros durante boas horas aparentemente:


----------



## avescria (21 Jan 2013 às 21:35)

Neste momento a uma altitude de 400 mts aqui em casa ( Arouca ) estou com 4 graus mas ainda não chove. Para amanha conto ter queda de neve. Lá em cima na Freita já está a nevar intensamente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jan 2013 às 21:35)

Boa noite,
por aqui não dei conta de qualquer aparato eléctrico, apenas caiu à pouco um aguaceiro puxado a vento que me deixou um pouco surpreso. 

É de salientar a interessante banda de aguaceiros que nos poderá afectar no início da madrugada, bom nevão para uns, boa saraivada para outros.


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 21:36)

A pouco caiu um aguaceiro aqui e no fim desse aguaceiro caiam umas gotas finas ao sabor do vento , deu mesmo a sencação de Neve.
Neste momento chove moderado, cria mesmo ver neve


----------



## Paula (21 Jan 2013 às 21:37)

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action?request_locale=gl

As belas descargas na zona do Porto


----------



## Mikovski (21 Jan 2013 às 21:41)

Sei que isto pode ser estranho mas ia á pouco no carro e começou a cair água-neve e a temperatura desceu de 7 para 5 graus! Ia a passar perto do hospital de s.joão. 2 minutos depois vi 2 relampagos.


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 21:43)

Mikovski disse:


> Sei que isto pode ser estranho mas ia á pouco no carro e começou a cair água-neve e a temperatura desceu de 7 para 5 graus! Ia a passar perto do hospital de s.joão. 2 minutos depois vi 2 relampagos.



Aqui também caiu uma chuva bem Fraquinha que deu a sencação de neve


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2013 às 21:46)

Não consigo ver o Radar de Cuntis da MeteoGalicia!


----------



## avescria (21 Jan 2013 às 21:52)

É bem possivel nevar a cotas bem mais baixas do que está previsto. Quando há nevoes de trevoada as temperaturas caem bruscamente e pode nevar onde não se espera. Isso já aconteceu em 2006 em Lisboa e são os melhores nevões a cotas baixas.Neste momento neva com forte intensidade na Freita a 1100 mts e já chove forte aqui com 4 graus.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2013 às 21:56)

Boas, 

que bela chuvada com trovoada depois das 21:00h ,   algum granizo à mistura em certas zonas.

Gotas enormes e muito frias...

Depois da trovoada a temperatura deu um tombo, sigo com 6.9 ºc actuais  ( máxima: *11.0 ºc *)

Precipitação acumulada:* 8.4 mm*


----------



## PauloSR (21 Jan 2013 às 21:56)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, chove de forma moderada.

6,2º C (ja estiveram 6ºC apenas...)


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 22:00)

aqui chove tb e chuva pesada, deve ter gelo.


----------



## brunofdias (21 Jan 2013 às 22:00)

Na Lixa chove moderadamente... 

5.7ºC


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2013 às 22:02)

Grande Clarão a Oeste, provavelmente daquela célula que aparece mais perto do Porto, na última imagem do  sat24


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2013 às 22:03)

A "animação" está a chegar...





A temperatura baixou claramente após o trovão das 21h18.


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 22:04)

brunofdias disse:


> Na Lixa chove moderadamente...
> 
> 5.7ºC



olha mais um vizinho, esses 5.7sao mesmo no centro da lixa?


----------



## DMartins (21 Jan 2013 às 22:05)

Caiu durante uns 10 minutos um aguaceiro moderado em Guimarães que fez descer a temperatura para os 5.8'


----------



## brunofdias (21 Jan 2013 às 22:07)

fishisco disse:


> olha mais um vizinho, esses 5.7sao mesmo no centro da lixa?



Na estação meteorológica que esta na escola secundaria da lixa!


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2013 às 22:11)

Volta a chover muito e grosso neste momento!


----------



## teotonio (21 Jan 2013 às 22:18)

Neste momento 4.2 na minha estaçao  Tamel , Barcelos  ..


----------



## teotonio (21 Jan 2013 às 22:20)

Engano meu 6.7  cºº


----------



## ampa62 (21 Jan 2013 às 22:21)

Neste momento em Cedofeita, 9,2ºC sem chuva.


----------



## LOusada (21 Jan 2013 às 22:24)

Por aqui já não chove e a temperatura volta a descer , 5,6º neste momento


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 22:28)

parou de chover aqui mas levanrtou-se bastante vento


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

Por breves segundos acabou de cair granizo por aqui


----------



## ZeppY (21 Jan 2013 às 22:46)

forte granizo caiu sobre Ermesinde durante 3-5 minutos


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2013 às 22:57)

Aguaceiros moderados agora.
Como esperado a temperatura ainda não é agora que vai baixar para valores que nos façam sonhar...
Isso só amanhã de manhã ou ao final da madrugada.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO, mas deverá rodar lentamente para NO ao longo das próximas horas e com isso trazer o ar frio.
Acumulei nos últimos minutos mais 5,3 mm, elevando o total do dia para 10,4 mm - *atingi os 300 mm este mês!*

*Atual
T: 6,7ºC
Hr: 90%
P.Orvalho: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1012,0 hPa
Vento médio: 10,4 km\h
Rajada: 21,1 km\h​*


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jan 2013 às 23:09)

Durante o fim de tarde e noite por varias vezes vieram boas chuvadas com granizo à mistura.

Aqui onde trabalho, a 400m, a temperatura anda pelos 5º neste momento (após a saraivada de há pouco).

Não sei porquê mas não estou com o feeling de outros anos. Em 2009 a entrada veio de Norte e não de Oeste e este sempre foi um factor decisivo. Além do mais a temperatura em terra era bem mais baixa. Sei que não é decisivo mas quando se fala em Neve e em acumulação a cotas mais baixas, é um factor importante.

Pelas análises que li aqui do pessoal, nas cidades do NO como Braga, Gmr, Paços etc., ficaria surpreendido se visse neve. A cotas superiores a 400 ainda estou naquela mas mesmo assim acho que anda tudo com a ideia de 2009 na cabeça mas, aquele evento, foi bem diferente.


----------



## vinc7e (21 Jan 2013 às 23:10)

Acabei de ouvir dois trovões.
Neste momento não chove.


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 23:14)

aqui caiu mais um bom aguaceiro, se isto for neve no alvao, ja vai ficar bem branquinho


----------



## teotonio (21 Jan 2013 às 23:14)

Muito granizo e um trevão por o meio  em Tamel _Barcelos


----------



## The_simpson (21 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

Trovoada chegou cá neste momento...


----------



## dlourenco (21 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

Já se ouvem trovoes em Braga


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

Ouvem-se trovões ao longe.

Alguém sabe de onde vem esta festa?


----------



## vinc7e (21 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

Mais um trovão. Entretanto recomeçou a chover.


----------



## Paula (21 Jan 2013 às 23:17)

Também por cá já ouvi trovões.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2013 às 23:17)

GabKoost disse:


> Ouvem-se trovões ao longe.
> 
> Alguém sabe de onde vem esta festa?


Deve vir de noroeste pois aqui mais a sul não se ouve nada.


----------



## The_simpson (21 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

Granizo forte neste momento... Não voltei a ouvir trovões!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2013 às 23:26)

GabKoost disse:


> Pelas análises que li aqui do pessoal, nas cidades do NO como Braga, Gmr, Paços etc., ficaria surpreendido se visse neve. A cotas superiores a 400 ainda estou naquela mas mesmo assim acho que anda tudo com a ideia de 2009 na cabeça mas, aquele evento, foi bem diferente.


Concordo contigo no aspecto de que esta não é uma situação igual à de 2009.
Não há frio instalado à superfície, não haverá acentuado arrefecimento noturno, não haverá entrada de Norte.
Mas haverá uma entrada de NO, muito fria, com temperaturas negativas em altitude, tanto nos 850 hPa (cerca de -4ºC) como nos 500 hPa (abaixo dos -30ºC).
Esta condição é importante para termos queda de neve, mesmo numa entrada de NO.
Já assisti a entradas de NO com acumulação de neve a cotas baixas (<200 mts de altitude), mas esta parece-me que andará sempre acima dos 400 mts (esporadicamente numa célula mais activa e muito fria a cota poderá descer até aos 300 mts).
Pelo menos nas cotas médias (> 600 mts) a queda parece garantida e os acumulados muito interessantes - a partir do meio-final da madrugada.
Para já é cedo para tal...

Sigo com *6,9ºC*

P.S.: mais um pouco e parece que teremos boas células em cima do nosso litoral. Aguardemos...


----------



## vinc7e (21 Jan 2013 às 23:29)

Grande saraivada neste momento....


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jan 2013 às 23:31)

Por aqui à pouco abri a persiana e um relâmpago iluminou-me o quarto, fez um enorme rugido.

Trovão neste momento, chove fraco.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2013 às 23:33)

Vamos ter uma thundersnow esta noite?


----------



## dlourenco (21 Jan 2013 às 23:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Vamos ter uma thundersnow esta noite?



Isso era épico... os meus dois elementos favoritos


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2013 às 23:36)

Deve ser coisa que nunca aconteceu em Portugal, digo eu, que não percebo nada disto!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jan 2013 às 23:37)

dlourenco disse:


> Isso era épico... os meus dois elementos favoritos



Já tive a honra de assistir, é um fenómeno mesmo épico. 
Continua a chover fraco, os clarões mantêm-se espaçados.


----------



## Paula (21 Jan 2013 às 23:40)

Aguaceiro bem forte


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

Mais trovões...


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

Que trovão, estremeceu-me a janela toda! 
Começa a chover com mais intensidade.


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 23:45)

bolas! aqui nada, nem chuva


----------



## Vince (21 Jan 2013 às 23:50)

Trovoada por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

Por aqui volta a chover. Acabou de cair um aguaceiro bem forte.


----------



## vinc7e (22 Jan 2013 às 00:00)

Por cá, trovoada, chuva fraca e 5.8°C.


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 00:01)

Grande trovão


----------



## F_R (22 Jan 2013 às 00:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Deve ser coisa que nunca aconteceu em Portugal, digo eu, que não percebo nada disto!


na passagem de ano de 2010 em Manteigas tivemos neve com trovoada durante toda a tarde de 31 de Dezembro


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 00:06)

Lá está, não neva muito pelo Porto para eu saber essas coisas!


----------



## PauloSR (22 Jan 2013 às 00:06)

Paula disse:


> Grande trovão



Mesmo Paula... Grande e forte! Ha quanto tempo não era presenteado com uma trovoadinha


----------



## filipept (22 Jan 2013 às 00:07)

Trovoada por aqui também. Grande trovão aqui pelo centro (Braga). Chuva e granizo à mistura.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (22 Jan 2013 às 00:11)

Chuvinha com fartura, com granizo.


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 00:17)

Aguaceiro forte de granizo, há momentos. Peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas não consegui abrir mais a janela


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2013 às 00:19)

Bem, por aqui caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo, acompanhado por bastante saraiva e alguma trovoada, enfim, já tinha saudades. 

Neste momento chove fraco e avisto clarões a Norte.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 00:24)

Paula disse:


> Aguaceiro forte de granizo, há momentos. Peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas não consegui abrir mais a janela
> http://i.imgur.com/ISNQsNE.jpg?1
> http://i.imgur.com/Eb8YcSD.jpg?1


Bem, que grande granizada!


----------



## dj_teko (22 Jan 2013 às 00:31)

Tudo acordado


----------



## Marco_12 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:34)

Bem, que ventania que se levantou por momentos, e barulhos muito estranhos


----------



## boneli (22 Jan 2013 às 00:35)

Cheguei agora do Sameiro...bem aquilo era relâmpago atrás de relâmpago!!! A temperatura era de 5º e quando chuvia ou era granizo ou chuva misturada com granizo...de medo! A temperatura vai começar a cair a pique mais para meio da noite.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 00:39)

Marco_12 disse:


> Bem, que ventania que se levantou por momentos, e barulhos muito estranhos


Aqui igual... será a trovoada ao longe?


----------



## karkov (22 Jan 2013 às 00:43)

o vento que se "levantou" cria uma sensação de desconforto térmico incrível...


----------



## Macuser (22 Jan 2013 às 00:44)

Braga, Nogueiró. 

Chuva, Granizo bastante. Trovoada já aqui mencionada. Temperatura desceu de 7 para 5º. E a festa ainda está a começar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Marco_12 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui igual... será a trovoada ao longe?



Esperemos que sim, que venha rapido :P


----------



## dj_teko (22 Jan 2013 às 00:47)

Já se sente vento


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 00:53)

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action?request_locale=gl

A noite vai ser animada


----------



## dgstorm (22 Jan 2013 às 00:55)

Por aqui o cenário é o mesmo!

*6,9ºC*


----------



## Marco_12 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:01)

Chuva forte agora e algum granizo,


----------



## Macuser (22 Jan 2013 às 01:05)

Chorense, Terras de Bouro, Lugar de SAIM, reportado que já Neva pegado. É a 530 Metros! Dentro da fasquia prevista. Ainda vai descer mais, não?

Cumprimentos


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 01:14)

Volta a chover com intensidade, agora com algum vento gelado a acompanhar. Venha a trovoada!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 01:16)

Torrencial agora!


----------



## Marco_12 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Torrencial agora!



Confirmo !! Ou é de mim, ou a temperatura esta a cair bastante nestes minutos de chuva torrencial?


----------



## dgstorm (22 Jan 2013 às 01:22)

E mais um forte aguaceiro de granizo


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 01:25)

Marco_12 disse:


> Confirmo !! Ou é de mim, ou a temperatura esta a cair bastante nestes minutos de chuva torrencial?


É o vento que é gelado.


----------



## dj_teko (22 Jan 2013 às 01:25)

Chove bastante acompanhada de granizo e vento ups abrandou mais uma célula que passou  next


----------



## Marco_12 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:27)

João Pedro disse:


> É o vento que é gelado.



Hum, mesmo mais calmo de momento, parece ter descido um pouco ..


----------



## Stinger (22 Jan 2013 às 01:28)

Chuva torrencial por aqui , e granizo


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2013 às 01:39)

Por aqui os aguaceiros são bastante fortes, geralmente com algum granizo e muito frequentes.


----------



## Marco_12 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:54)

Chuva moderada puxada a rajadas bem fortes agora....


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Jan 2013 às 02:04)

GabKoost disse:


> Mais trovões...



Avistei vários relâmpagos quando vinha do Porto para Braga na auto-estrada por volta da meia noite. 

Dados atuais:

Pressão: 1006 hPa
Temp: 8.7ºC
HR: 91%

PS: Como diz e bem o nosso colega Aristocrata, ainda é cedo para ver neve a cotas baixas (+- 400-500 m) em Braga. A massa de ar muito frio vai começar a entrar nos níveis médios e altos da troposfera mais para o final da madrugada com a iso - 35ºC nos 500 hPa e quase a -4ºC nos 850 hPa e sobretudo geopotencias baixos com a DAM (525/527) nas horas interessantes. Este evento será diferente em relação à 2009 (que oferecia melhores condições) mas acho que devemos aproveitar bem esta 3ªFeira porque não é todos os anos que se vai ver neve a cotas baixas a menos de 35 Km's do oceano.

No dia 10 de Janeiro 2010, um ano depois do famoso 09 de Janeiro 2009, chegaram a cair farrapos de neve por cá e estou a menos de 200m sobre o nível do mar, foi por volta das 10H/10H30 da manhã e a temperatura a superfície rondava 4-5ºC mas uma coisa incrível permitiu isso foi a HR muito baixa (na ordem dos 30-35%). Sei que passado 30mns a humidade aumentou para valores na ordem dos 60-65% e passou tudo para chuva. 

Meus amigos esta 3ªFeira podemos ter tudo ou nada (cotas baixas) mas devemos estar atentos, porque a Meteorologia é mesmo assim: é Mágica e imprevisível e a final de contas é isso que nós dá imensa adrenalina.

Continuação de Boa noite a todos os MeteoLoucos.


----------



## apnuvenspt (22 Jan 2013 às 02:11)

Começaram as rajadas de vento junto ao mar na Granja | Vila Nova de Gaia. Parece que vamos ter outra noite daquelas...... Acompanhada de chuva e trovoada ao largo da costa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2013 às 02:35)

Voltei a ouvir um trovão. 
A sensação térmica vai-se tornando muito desagradável.


----------



## Dsarocha (22 Jan 2013 às 02:38)

Boa noite a todos ! aqui agora esta estranhamente tudo calmo, nao mexe uma palha! depois de fortes rajadas, chuva forte e relempagos  entre a meia noite e a uma da manha  agora esta um silencio assustador!


----------



## Marco_12 (22 Jan 2013 às 02:42)

Dsarocha disse:


> Boa noite a todos ! aqui agora esta estranhamente tudo calmo, nao mexe uma palha! depois de fortes rajadas, chuva forte e relempagos  entre a meia noite e a uma da manha  agora esta um silencio assustador!



Por aqui também, realmente assim de um momento para o outro, até assusta


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2013 às 02:49)

Marco_12 disse:


> Por aqui também, realmente assim de um momento para o outro, até assusta



É normal após a passagem das células, não deve faltar muito para regressar tudo de novo, pelo menos é o que indica o satélite.

Edit: que saraivada!


----------



## bapthista (22 Jan 2013 às 03:18)

Boa noite
Sendo novo por estas bandas gostaria de saber a opinião dos experts na matéria sobre a possibilidade de queda de neve para regiões do Grande Porto, mas ditas mais interiores, nomeadamente Amarante, Baião, Marco de Canavezes.


----------



## Dsarocha (22 Jan 2013 às 03:20)

Por aqui continua tudo muito calmo !!

ouvem-se trovoes muito distantes!

PS: hoje por volta da meia noite vim de Pitões da Junias (Montalegre) a 1200 metros e antes de chegar a Tourem perto da fronteira  ja nevava! 
A neve so tem piada quando não se esta a trabalhar! apalha-la no meio da serra, a meio da noite e ter que chegar a casa inteiro....
tenham muito cuidado durante a condução com estas condiçôes ........................


----------



## bapthista (22 Jan 2013 às 03:21)

O IM acabou de alterar as previsões de queda de neve para amanha. Nestes momento todo o norte de Portugal se encontra em alerta laranja devido a queda de neve. Ja preveem neve em vila real e viseu, algo que nao acontecia antes.


----------



## Dsarocha (22 Jan 2013 às 03:25)

E  isso mesmo!!! 
os fenomenos atmosfericos são como um ser vivo! tem vontade propria! evoluem! e preciso ir aconpanhando as leituras dos satelites, radares e estações  para tentar antecipar o proximo passo da besta! 
Ela tem a mania de surpreender sempre!!!


----------



## Stinger (22 Jan 2013 às 03:29)

Vou dar um salto ao alto sameiro amanha , e se nao 
houver nada rumo po geres


----------



## Dsarocha (22 Jan 2013 às 03:35)

Nova celula ainda mais violenta que as ultimas apareceu do "nada"! chovem vedadeiras pedras de gelo em viana do castelo! com rajadas muito fortes de vento!


----------



## Stinger (22 Jan 2013 às 03:54)

Trovoada agora !


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 06:38)

Acho que a minha ida ao Sameiro é para esquecer


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 06:50)

Paula disse:


> Acho que a minha ida ao Sameiro é para esquecer



O ar frio está agora a entrar.

1,1ºC em Castro Laboreiro (780m), e em ritmo de descida.
Mínima do dia até ver.


----------



## boneli (22 Jan 2013 às 07:32)

Temperatura aqui em Braga desceu dos 7º para os 5º em 2 tempos.


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 07:35)

boneli disse:


> Temperatura aqui em Braga desceu dos 7º para os 5º em 2 tempos.



Confirmo o trambolhão da temperatura.
A estação da Escola Secundária Dona Maria II, marcava 7.4ºC às 07h e neste momento marca 5.9ºC


----------



## irpsit (22 Jan 2013 às 07:52)

Paula disse:


> Confirmo o trambolhão da temperatura.
> A estação da Escola Secundária Dona Maria II, marcava 7.4ºC às 07h e neste momento marca 5.9ºC



Com essa temperatura (e até porque estás dentro da ilha urbana de Braga), no Bom Jesus poderias ter algum sleet ou neve ao final da noite. Mas para já dificilmente na cidade, a não ser que descas a temperaturas bem mais.


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 08:05)

irpsit disse:


> Com essa temperatura (e até porque estás dentro da ilha urbana de Braga), no Bom Jesus poderias ter algum sleet ou neve ao final da noite. Mas para já dificilmente na cidade, a não ser que descas a temperaturas bem mais.



Não estou muito confiante... quem sabe no Sameiro, mais logo e com sorte.


----------



## dj_teko (22 Jan 2013 às 08:56)

Autentico vendaval pelo aeroporto agora QUE MEDO


----------



## Nunotex (22 Jan 2013 às 09:07)

Por Braga, a "anoitecer"... Muito escuro e muito carrregado o céu... que virá???


----------



## vinc7e (22 Jan 2013 às 09:11)

Estive há pouco no Sameiro, não levei termómetro mas deveriam estar ~ 3ºC.
Não chovia nem nevava encontrei apenas muito nevoeiro....


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2013 às 09:14)

À pouco um aguaceiro levantou aqui uma ventania desgraçada, coisa de 20 segundos.
Neste momento chove fraco e o vento está gelado, nem sei como é que vou sair de casa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2013 às 09:26)

a temperatura esta a descer 6.5 ...

estara agr a entrar o ar frio??


----------



## teotonio (22 Jan 2013 às 09:28)

Bom dia !!!aqui Tamel - barcelos  esta em descida  7.6 ` agora 4.5  minha web cam em www.teotonipinheiro.blospot.com


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2013 às 09:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> a temperatura esta a descer 6.5 ...
> 
> estara agr a entrar o ar frio??



6ºc


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jan 2013 às 09:33)

Bom dia,

Apesar de haver alguma expectativa como é habitual nestes casos, parece-me que apenas nos locais habituais será de esperar neve...

Por aqui noite de muito vento e alguma chuva, acumulados *5,8mm* e mínima de *5,8ºc*...vai subindo, por agora com *7,1ºc*...

Ontem aventurei-me por Montalegre, quase cheguei ao alto do Larouco a mais de 1500 metros, bastante neve mesmo, quase fiquei atolado por lá...


----------



## xes (22 Jan 2013 às 09:34)

A tarde vou para a freita depois tento reportar de la, apesar de não ter rede de telemóvel :x


----------



## GabKoost (22 Jan 2013 às 09:38)

Conforme disse ontem, não acredito minimamente em queda de neve a cotas baixas para hoje.

Tenho vista desimpedida para a zona das Cortiças, a mais de 540m, e nem pinta de neve. Ora, se nem lá caí, esqueçam as cidades.

Facto é que se trata de uma entrada de NO com pouco frio em terra. Pode-se tratar de uma "pluma de frio" mas, se vier a nevar a cotas baixas hoje, ficarei muito surpreendido.

Esta é uma terra de chuva. Neve é para o "interior". 30 minutos de carro e já a deveremos ter com abundância.


----------



## vinc7e (22 Jan 2013 às 09:43)

Temperatura a descer consideravelmente, nas estações do wunderground
Braga 4.8ºC
Mesão Frio, Guimarães 2.0ºC
Caldas das Taipas 4.0ºC
Lixa 3ºC
GUIMARAES FERMENTOES 3.0ºC


----------



## vegastar (22 Jan 2013 às 09:54)

Aqui na Trofa com um aguaceiro violento de granizo pelas 9:10 a temperatura desceu dos 7,7ºC para os atuais 5,4ºC. O ponto de orvalho ainda está bem acima de 0ºC, 4,0ºC, pelo que neve só com mais altitude.


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2013 às 09:59)

Bom dia.
Após uma "granizada", agora nem àgua nem gelo.

Temperatura atual : *3.4º*


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 10:01)

às 9:30 aos 325m durante um aguaceiro caiu alguma neve, notei no vidro do carro qd vinha trabalhar mas enqt descia para aqui (cerca de 250m) deixei de apanhar mas já posso dizer que vi


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jan 2013 às 10:02)

Mantém-se nos *7,9ºc* já há minutos largos, humidade relativa baixou para os 75%, mas afastado o cenário de há 4anos atrás em que tivemos neve no Porto...

Céu muito nublado, vento mais calmo...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Jan 2013 às 10:06)

Bom dia 
Sigo com 7ºC, acabou de cair um aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo e trovoada. 
Este vento frio esta tremendo,bom para ficar no ninho.


----------



## simaga21 (22 Jan 2013 às 10:12)

fishisco disse:


> às 9:30 aos 325m durante um aguaceiro caiu alguma neve, notei no vidro do carro qd vinha trabalhar mas enqt descia para aqui (cerca de 250m) deixei de apanhar mas já posso dizer que vi



A Serra da Lameira deve estar branquinha, sendo assim


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 10:13)

simaga21 disse:


> A Serra da Lameira deve estar branquinha, sendo assim



sim... eu daqui de baixo nao vejo devido ao nevoeiro mas já vi uma foto de lá com neve...


----------



## Gerês (22 Jan 2013 às 10:14)

Estou no Gerês - vila - nevou aos 500-600 mts. acumulação a partir de Leonte +- 800 com a estrada da Portela do Homem provavelmente fechada - muuuuuito frio nao disponho de termometro - nao chove


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2013 às 10:16)

fishisco disse:


> às 9:30 aos 325m durante um aguaceiro caiu alguma neve, notei no vidro do carro qd vinha trabalhar mas enqt descia para aqui (cerca de 250m) deixei de apanhar mas já posso dizer que vi



Bom dia

Confirmo o relato que fazes...

Aqui na minha freguesia, pelas 9h começou a chover e imediatamente o granizo juntou-se. Pelas 09.15h observei a *queda de água-neve a cota entre os 300 e os 350 mts*. À cota 400, sensivelmente, para além de água-neve um ou outro floco meio perdido, o que me faz supor que a 500 mts alguma neve terá caído.
Para já não é suficiente para "agarrar" à cota 500. A humidade é elevada, muita água no chão e, claro, temperaturas positivas.
No momento em que as células passam, a temperatura cai 2ºC pelo menos, por vezes mais. Esperemos que uma ou outra célula possam ainda deixar mais uma ou outra amostra de água no estado sólido, de preferência em forma de neve.

Sigo com *5,0ºC* e ponto orvalho de 2,0ºC (há minutos era de 1ºC), o que não sendo impeditivo de uma eventual queda de neve, torna difícil. Mas como moro no ponto mais baixo da freguesia (292 mts) e há acumulação de calor, nas zonas médias e mais altas o panorama deverá ser mais propício.

O acumulado de precipitação é de *15,7 mm*

Relembro ainda que os modelos apontam para a manutenção do ar frio em altitude, aqui pelo norte, durante a parte da tarde...


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 10:20)

aqui na minha zona segundo o GFS vou ter 3mm a cota 0 apartir das 18....


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 10:21)

Noite de sobresaltos em Braga devido às constantes saraivadas e as rajadas a impor respeito... 
Imponentes agora estão apenas as nuvens, a criar um belo "wallpaper" 

neve nem vê-la e duvido muito que surpreenda aqui na cidade  já alguém deu um saltinho ao Sameiro?

PS.: Adoro aqueles estados no Facebook de alguns individuos a dizer que nevou em Braga (confundindo a tempestade de granizo) hehe


----------



## 1337 (22 Jan 2013 às 10:23)

Mas que bomba mesmo á minha frente , cai saraiva com vento e trovoada


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jan 2013 às 10:28)

teotonio disse:


> Bom dia !!!aqui Tamel - barcelos  esta em descida  7.6 ` agora 4.5  minha web cam em www.teotonipinheiro.blospot.com



Link não da nada


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jan 2013 às 10:28)

Sobe a temperatura e o sol vai fazendo a sua aparição entre as nuvens a espaços, volta o vento a soprar com mais  intensidade mas de este, eis que a humidade relativa já baixou para os *64%*, temperatura nos *9,2ºc*...


----------



## boneli (22 Jan 2013 às 10:33)

Fort queda de granizo..temperatura 5º.


----------



## Nunotex (22 Jan 2013 às 10:33)

Por Braga 1 minuto de granizo bem grande e forte!!!  

Muito frio...


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 10:45)

Segundo o Vince e o ajrebelo, neva com intensidade entre Amares e Terras de Bouro à cota 600m, havendo já acumulação.


----------



## The_simpson (22 Jan 2013 às 10:47)

Há registo de queda de água-neve/neve em pelo menos 2 zonas do concelho de Vila Verde: Ribeira do Neiva e Mixões da Serra.


----------



## F_R (22 Jan 2013 às 10:49)

lsalvador disse:


> Link não da nada



Deve ser este http://www.teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.pt/

falta letras no endereço


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 10:49)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo o Vince e o ajrebelo, neva com intensidade entre Amares e Terras de Bouro à cota 600m, havendo já acumulação.



a ver vamos se chega cá a braga


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 10:55)

Ligaram ha bocado A3 depois saida para Famalicão forte granizo/flocos


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2013 às 11:00)




----------



## Migas (22 Jan 2013 às 11:01)

Olá
Sameiro e Santa Marta (Braga, 550m) só com uma pequena acumulação de saraiva (10h00). 
1ab
LG


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 11:04)

Relatou-me uma pessoa que está a ir em direção a Vieira do Minho, a partir de Braga que a chegar à Póvoa de Lanhoso vão caindo alguns flocos. Não sei se será possível... E em Vieira já está um manto branco (provavelmente granizo)


----------



## PauloSR (22 Jan 2013 às 11:04)

Boas!

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, depois de fortes 'granizadas' durante a noite, o dia tem sido marcado por diversos aguaceiros. Na EN103, pelas 9h30 na zona de Salamonde, a temperatura marcava 2ºC e chovia. Podia vislumbrar-se o Geres carregado de neve.


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 11:05)

Scuderia disse:


> Ligaram ha bocado A3 depois saida para Famalicão forte granizo/flocos




onde?


----------



## PauloSR (22 Jan 2013 às 11:06)

dlourenco disse:


> Relatou-me uma pessoa que está a ir em direção a Vieira do Minho, a partir de Braga que a chegar à Póvoa de Lanhoso vão caindo alguns flocos. Não sei se será possível... E em Vieira já está um manto branco (provavelmente granizo)



Mentira, posso garantir-te dlourenco.


----------



## frusko (22 Jan 2013 às 11:07)

bom dia por Fafe granizo a mistura com neve que pintou de branco um bocado


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 11:07)

neve aos 250m aqui  junto com granizo, alguns carros ja ficaram meio esbranquiçados 

isto parece q cada vez vai descendo a cota mais!!! não tarda nada nem para casa vou poder ir


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 11:11)

mirra disse:


> onde?



Sentido Famalicão - Braga depois da saida Famalicão tens aquela subida com 3 vias. Ao telemovel eu ouvia pedras lol 

Granizo foi muito intenso


----------



## nelsoncunha (22 Jan 2013 às 11:14)

Granizo passou agora por Lousada.
Tem caído al longo da manhã, com alguns intervalos.
(Era bom que viesse neve como em 2010 e 2011)


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 11:16)

aqui cai agua-neve e bem e estou a 250m de altitude, os carros começam a ficar brancos, infelizmente o meu telemovel tem uma camara mt má


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 11:17)

Scuderia disse:


> Sentido Famalicão - Braga depois da saida Famalicão tens aquela subida com 3 vias. Ao telemovel eu ouvia pedras lol
> 
> Granizo foi muito intenso



como falaste em flocos ate pensei


----------



## nelsoncunha (22 Jan 2013 às 11:23)

Segundo informações, está ou esteve a nevar em Murça.


----------



## vinc7e (22 Jan 2013 às 11:24)

Por aqui, nas Taipas, está sol neste momento.


----------



## nelsoncunha (22 Jan 2013 às 11:25)

Afinal no Marão - Vila Real, já está a nevar e até estradas cortadas.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais/concelho.aspx?Distrito=Vila+Real&Concelho=Vila+Real&Option=Interior&content_id=3007608


----------



## PauloSR (22 Jan 2013 às 11:28)

Em Barcelos caiu agua-neve. Acabo de ver um video da situação


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2013 às 11:29)

*NOTA IMPORTANTE:* Embora seja um assunto com alguma complexidade e por vezes seja difícil fazer uma identificação perfeita dos hidrometeoros recomenda-se nestas ocasiões, e apenas por uma questão de clarificação das situações em eventos deste tipo, a leitura do seguinte tópico:


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...e-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc-4092.html

Bom seguimento!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Jan 2013 às 11:31)

Neste momento Sol com uma temperatura de 7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 11:38)

Granizo por aqui!


----------



## vinc7e (22 Jan 2013 às 11:38)

Da minha janela consigo ver a Serra da Cabreira carregada de neve..


----------



## nelsoncunha (22 Jan 2013 às 11:39)

Agora assim de repente em Lousada, Ceu limpo e Sol.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

Boa granizada, acumulou bastante no chão!


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

vinc7e disse:


> Da minha janela consigo ver a Serra da Cabreira carregada de neve..



É uma tortura estar retido no emprego num dia destes :s (vou dar graças por ter emprego hehe) pode ser que se aguente até ao fim de semana


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jan 2013 às 11:52)

Pequeno aguaceiro que fez baixar a temperatura quase 2 graus...actuais *8,4ºc* e *74%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 11:53)

dlourenco disse:


> É uma tortura estar retido no emprego num dia destes :s (vou dar graças por ter emprego hehe) pode ser que se aguente até ao fim de semana




Somos dois....

Mas estou a ficar avariado da cabeça e logo a noite ainda meto no carro e vou ate algum sitio mais alto 

Volta a cair Saraiva em Sto Tirso


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 11:55)

Scuderia disse:


> Somos dois....
> 
> Mas estou a ficar avariado da cabeça e logo a noite ainda meto no carro e vou ate algum sitio mais alto
> 
> Volta a cair Saraiva em Sto Tirso



tambem ja pensei nisso
o problema e que a noite nao se ve tao bem a coisa


----------



## pimigas (22 Jan 2013 às 11:56)

Em Amarante tem estado um lindo dia de primavera...


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 11:57)

mirra disse:


> tambem ja pensei nisso
> o problema e que a noite nao se ve tao bem a coisa




A noite temos de cuidado com Gelo

Saraiva com força  e sol ao mesmo tempo


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 11:58)

pimigas disse:


> Em Amarante tem estado um lindo dia de primavera...


 aqui agora tb esta sol mas ja vi nevar


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 12:02)

aqui pelo que dizem : caiu uma agua "neve" que desaparecia de imediato no vidro do carro....


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 12:03)

Noto também que este Inverno tem sido muito pouco prolífero em temperaturas negativas aqui por Braga


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 12:05)

dlourenco disse:


> Noto também que este Inverno tem sido muito pouco prolífero em temperaturas negativas aqui por Braga



muito mesmo... contrariando a tendencia dos ultimos anos em que as temperaturas tinham em media baixado


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

mirra disse:


> muito mesmo... contrariando a tendencia dos ultimos anos em que as temperaturas tinham em media baixado



Este ano temos tido entradas mais frias associadas sempre a precipitação, como tal as mínimas não têm baixado tanto...compreensível...


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 12:19)

MarioCabral disse:


> Este ano temos tido entradas mais frias associadas sempre a precipitação, como tal as mínimas não têm baixado tanto...compreensível...



exacto!


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 12:24)

mas por outro lado este outono/inverno tem sido "animado". tornado no algarve, o temporal do fds agora neve... mas tb pelos modelos isto tem tendencia para abrandar por uns tempos


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Jan 2013 às 12:29)

Sigo com 7ºC, tempo nublado com vento fraco de noroeste e 58% humidade.


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2013 às 12:37)

Céu a encobrir e a ameaçar chuva novamente.

 Actual: *+7.1º*


----------



## dj_teko (22 Jan 2013 às 12:57)

Tudo a passar ao lado fds


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 13:15)

Por aqui agora estamos a regime de aguaceiros de granizo, mas já vi neve na minha terra, apenas por um minuto, um aguaceiro mais intenso que passou a neve! Sigo com 4.2ºc!


----------



## Nunotex (22 Jan 2013 às 13:18)

Em Braga, chuva com flocos de neve!!!!!! Muito timidos mas vi!!! 

No Sameiro a concentração deve ser maior!!


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 13:21)

se ainda havia esperança, com esta chuvada que está a cair agora em Braga, desvaneceu-se toda... que venha a trovoada !


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2013 às 13:21)

Tenham atenção ao que chamam de neve...

Recomeça a chover em Guimarães.

*+6.9º*


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 13:23)

Nunotex disse:


> Em Braga, chuva com flocos de neve!!!!!! Muito timidos mas vi!!!
> 
> No Sameiro a concentração deve ser maior!!



só se foi algo muito residual  sensação térmica extremamente baixa agora


----------



## PauloSR (22 Jan 2013 às 13:25)

Chuva também pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. 7,4º C


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2013 às 13:28)

Chove com rajadas de vento moderado... A temperatura desce rápidamente quando chove...
*+5.9º*


----------



## PauloSR (22 Jan 2013 às 13:31)

Penso que esta tarde poderá ser possivel ver uns flocos aos 400m... A cota vai descer e estão previstos aguaceiros durante a tarde... Vamos la
ver como se porta o resto do dia...


----------



## dj_teko (22 Jan 2013 às 13:33)

Sempre ao lado


----------



## Nunotex (22 Jan 2013 às 13:35)

dlourenco disse:


> só se foi algo muito residual  sensação térmica extremamente baixa agora



Sim, foi mesmo muito residual! Mas dava para ver uns flocos de neve!! 

Não disse que estava a nevar... ainda sei distinguir...


----------



## Nunotex (22 Jan 2013 às 13:37)

DMartins disse:


> Tenham atenção ao que chamam de neve...
> 
> Recomeça a chover em Guimarães.
> 
> *+6.9º*



"Flocos de neve consistem na forma mais conhecida e tradicional de precipitação de neve. É o cristal de gelo em forma de floco, de formato hexagonal e com o aspecto de uma pequena estrela."

Foi o que vi... Flocos... não falei "está a nevar"....


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 13:39)

Nunotex disse:


> Sim, foi mesmo muito residual! Mas dava para ver uns flocos de neve!!
> 
> Não disse que estava a nevar... ainda sei distinguir...



A ver o que a tarde nos reserva... estive a ver uns posts de algum pessoal ,também entendido ,mas mais otimista, no seguimento do Interior Norte e Centro, a dizer que durante a tarde ainda é possível as cotas baixarem para 200m com a massa de ar frio que está a entrar agora


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 13:43)

Chove granizo com muita força em santo tirso deixou ruas brancas !!!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 13:45)

Atenção os modelos apontam para a descida das cotas agora ao longo do dia, para cerca dos 200m, e prevêm chuva também, por isso ainda há uma possibilidade de ver neve a cotas relativamente baixas!


----------



## Rui Ferreira (22 Jan 2013 às 13:47)

Scuderia disse:


> Chove granizo com muita força em santo tirso deixou ruas brancas !!!



A 5kms de distância (Vila das Aves) nada... Céu encoberto com 9.5º. A temperatura tem oscilado um pouco em função da chuva. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 13:49)

Boas!

Por Braga NÃO nevou, pelo menos entre a zona de S.vicente e Gualtar (Universidade).
Caiu algum granizo pela manhã e chuva. Nada mais.

Quando cheguei à Universidade, esta manhã, havia imenso granizo acumulado. 

Eis uma amostra.








Por agora, céu encoberto e 6.8ºC sendo a sensação térmica bastante mais baixa.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 13:53)

Grande escuridão a Oeste e NW neste momento


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 14:06)

Rui Ferreira disse:


> A 5kms de distância (Vila das Aves) nada... Céu encoberto com 9.5º. A temperatura tem oscilado um pouco em função da chuva.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Estou no Vale do Pisão.

Neste momento troveja e cai saravaia, esta muito escuro.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (22 Jan 2013 às 14:08)

Vou agora sair de casa um bocado, e aproveito e passo num sítio onde talvez dê para ver cair uns flocos. Sendo de Braga, o local mais perto onde possa ver algo (num raio de 20kms) é o Sameiro correcto? Quem quiser dar uma opiniao, força


----------



## Nunotex (22 Jan 2013 às 14:11)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Vou agora sair de casa um bocado, e aproveito e passo num sítio onde talvez dê para ver cair uns flocos. Sendo de Braga, o local mais perto onde possa ver algo (num raio de 20kms) é o Sameiro correcto? Quem quiser dar uma opiniao, força



Se calhar na Póvoa de Lanhoso podes ter mais sorte! São 20km até lá!

Vejo a Sameiro e não se passa nada por lá!


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

Piscou a luz agora, o céu está negro....


----------



## Andre Barbosa (22 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

Pois.. para já nao há nada como previsto. só devo ir daqui a 1h.. depois decido-me então!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 14:16)

Valente negridão aproxima-se! Ahahah vamos ver o que traz!


----------



## Stinger (22 Jan 2013 às 14:17)

Pessoal o ip4 deve estar parado nao ?

Para a zona de braga nada de neve ? 

E no geres ?

abcs


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 14:17)

Trovão assustador agora! ahah muito bom!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 14:18)

Stinger disse:


> Pessoal o ip4 deve estar parado nao ?
> 
> Para a zona de braga nada de neve ?
> 
> ...



Em Braga nada! No gerês de certeza que sim!


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2013 às 14:20)

Vai chovendo e baixando a temperatura.* +5.9º* neste momento.
 A trovoada fez a sua aparição...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 14:29)

Acabo de presenciar a 2ª aparição dos flocos na minha terrinha  coisa pouca mas deu para ver que eram flocos de neve!


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 14:29)

Um rolo de nuvens baixas avança a uma velocidade incrível vindo de Oeste....

Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 14:31)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Acabo de presenciar a 2ª aparição dos flocos na minha terrinha  coisa pouca mas deu para ver que eram flocos de neve!



Fotos! Fotos!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 14:34)

Paula disse:


> Fotos! Fotos!



Foi muito rapido! Mas agora estou a postos para se voltar a acontecer ( e espero que sim) ficar com provas!


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 14:37)

DMartins disse:


> Vai chovendo e baixando a temperatura.* +5.9º* neste momento.
> A trovoada fez a sua aparição...



em que zona estas? aqui em joane oscila entre os 8 e 7 graus :S


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 14:42)

Queda de granizo intensa neste aguaceiro!

temperatura desce para 6.3 ºc


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2013 às 14:43)

4.9º em Guimarães. Este aguaceiro trouxe algo tipo sleet, pequenos flocos de neve misturados, não deu pa perceber bem o quê. Passou a chuva neste momento.


----------



## Nunotex (22 Jan 2013 às 14:49)

Nuvens bastante escuras em aproximação a Braga... Vamos ver o que acontece!


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2013 às 14:51)

Nunotex disse:


> Nuvens bastante escuras em aproximação a Braga... Vamos ver o que acontece!



Exato. Estas parece que vão passar mesmo cá por cima também.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (22 Jan 2013 às 14:56)

Estou no Sameiro, granizo e temperatura de 2 graus.


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2013 às 15:03)

O céu está completamente escuro...  começar a cair...
*+5.0º*


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 15:08)

Vai caindo neve fraca em Vieira do Minho, sem grande acumulação


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 15:37)

aqui por Braga vamos ficar todos bem a beirinha da neve


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 15:41)

mirra disse:


> aqui por Braga vamos ficar todos bem a beirinha da neve



isso ajuda à sensação térmica muito baixa de momento... -3ºC


----------



## mirra (22 Jan 2013 às 15:43)

é agora ou nunca ...


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 15:47)

pelo menos as gotas já são mais "pesadas"


----------



## Nunotex (22 Jan 2013 às 15:49)

No Sameiro acredito que já deva estar a cair qualquer coisa...


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 15:49)

aqui acima dos 400 ja esta tudo brancos, alguns ja n arriscam a subir mais


----------



## Trepas (22 Jan 2013 às 15:51)

Arouca - Serra da Freita. A neve já chegou! ♥
@foto de Miguel Sousa


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 15:54)

forte chuvada agora  acho que a nós já nem granizo e trovoada nos calha quanto mais neve


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 15:58)

Ainda E Possivel nevar no fim da tarde noite a cotas baixas ?


----------



## Nunotex (22 Jan 2013 às 15:58)

Alguem no Sameiro??


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 16:01)

LOusada disse:


> Ainda E Possivel nevar no fim da tarde noite a cotas baixas ?



acho que a partir de 300m ainda pode acontecer até amanhã, mas de 200m para baixo acho muito difícil


----------



## GabKoost (22 Jan 2013 às 16:14)

Nunotex disse:


> Alguem no Sameiro??



Tenho vista directa para a Santa Marta das Cortiças.

Vejo tudo normal por lá. Nenhuma acumulação.

Esqueçam a neve por cá. Estamos muito expostos ao oceano. Neve só a partir  da zona da Póvoa de Lanhoso onde os montes estão mais resguardados.


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 16:34)

GabKoost disse:


> Tenho vista directa para a Santa Marta das Cortiças.
> 
> Vejo tudo normal por lá. Nenhuma acumulação.
> 
> Esqueçam a neve por cá. Estamos muito expostos ao oceano. Neve só a partir  da zona da Póvoa de Lanhoso onde os montes estão mais resguardados.



Exacto

Malta de Braga pode ir rápido até ao Geres ou então fazer nacional 103 vão acabar por encontrar neve


----------



## GabKoost (22 Jan 2013 às 16:39)

fishisco disse:


> aqui acima dos 400 ja esta tudo brancos, alguns ja n arriscam a subir mais



Um bom exemplo do efeito de interioridade.

Em Celorico a cota dos 400 foi cumprida. Em outros locais mais litorais, como a Penha em Guimarães a 614m ou o Sameiro em Braga a 560, não há ponta de neve.

Em ambos os casos, as montanhas destas cidades são os primeiros obstáculos dignos desse nome desde o oceano. Só a partir daí para dentro é que se costuma ver neve.

Concelhos como Fafe. Póvoa de Lanhoso e terras de Basto costumam ver neve quase todos os anos a cotas inferiores a 550m. Já estive mais do que uma vez no alto destes montes à procura de neve e não havia nada. Porém, mal olhava para o interior, à curta distância de 10km, já se via neve em algumas serras.

A interioridade vale tanto ou mais do que altitude.


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 17:03)

Cai sleet por aqui quase sempre que chove e agua neve desde as 4


----------



## Falkor (22 Jan 2013 às 17:09)

Trepas disse:


> Arouca - Serra da Freita. A neve já chegou! ♥
> @foto de Miguel Sousa



E eu a trabalhar


----------



## dj_teko (22 Jan 2013 às 17:32)

Chuva vento trovoada granizo frio assim se vai por aqui agora


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 17:33)

Trovoada a oeste, grande escuridão, vi um raio grosso nuvem/terra


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 17:38)

Ahhhhhh grande ribombar.........chove intensamente com trovoada


----------



## manchester (22 Jan 2013 às 17:39)

Estou em Matosinhos a cerca de 200 metros da Praia, grande vendaval de vento e trovoada mt forte mesmo aqui por cima


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 17:43)

Que tempestade,que vendaval com trovoada e chuva forte.....


----------



## dlourenco (22 Jan 2013 às 17:43)

Não tenho a certeza se isto é uma previsão do site accuweather ou a probabilidade de ver neve em Braga, seja o que for é gozar com os pobres


----------



## ct2jzr (22 Jan 2013 às 17:44)

O Porto parece estar às escuras.... apagou-se muito rápido a luz do sol....


----------



## vegastar (22 Jan 2013 às 17:44)

Na última meia hora a temperatura caiu a pique aqui pela Trofa, sigo com 5,5ºC e a chover.

Hoje pelas 14:00 fui ao monte da Senhora da Assunção em Santo Tirso (>500m de altitude) e estavam 3ºC e não caia nada que se parecesse com neve. Talvez agora já esteja a cair algo mais interessante por lá.


----------



## ipinto (22 Jan 2013 às 17:49)

manchester disse:


> Estou em Matosinhos a cerca de 200 metros da Praia, grande vendaval de vento e trovoada mt forte mesmo aqui por cima



Aqui pela Senhora da Hora em Matosinhos muita trovoada, vento, e alguma chuva, mas consigo ver a praia e vejo cortinas de chuva bastante intensas.. Temperatura desceu tambem...


----------



## manchester (22 Jan 2013 às 17:55)

http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/

Agora já está melhor e há mais visibilidade, mas há pouco a Webcam de Leça mostrava pouco mais que o farol e a estrada tal era a intensidade da chuva...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2013 às 17:57)

cheguei agora do marao e deparo me com *agua neve em valongo com 4ºc!*mas que grade surpresa.

O marao esta espetacular muita acumulaçao acima dos 600 M
A grande desilusao foi lamego sem neve..


----------



## dgstorm (22 Jan 2013 às 18:00)

Hoje segui caminho bem cedo... Em Vieira do Minho ora caía chuva, ora granizo, ora uns flocos de neve! Depois segui em direçao a Montalegre... estrada impecavel apesar da grande acumulação!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/160/ceqzckwdkjoafndigfnmld.mp4


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 18:01)

E agora algum granizo,a temperatura caiu para os 5.8 ºc


----------



## dgstorm (22 Jan 2013 às 18:04)

Tinha um video, mas parece que nao suporta :s


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jan 2013 às 18:14)

dgstorm disse:


> Tinha um video, mas parece que nao suporta :s



(off topic)
Carrega para o YouTube e posta aqui o link....


----------



## Nortadas (22 Jan 2013 às 18:28)

Alguém pode confirmar água neve em Gandra?
Já ouvi dois relatos que parecem indicar isso...


----------



## dgstorm (22 Jan 2013 às 18:29)

Aqui fica o pequeno video


----------



## Andre Barbosa (22 Jan 2013 às 18:31)

Bem, eu tentei ver nevar hoje, mas nao consegui.

Saí de casa por volta das 15h. Estavam 6ºC. Subi até ao Sameiro onde estavam 2ºC. Bastante granizo, nada mais.
Fui pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, e depois segui até ao Gerês. Fui por São Bento da Porta Aberta, e subi. Via-se neve nos picos, e a temperatura mínima que apanhei foi de 1ºC. Mesmo assim nao nevou, chuviscava, com granizo á mistura. Depois vim por Terras de Bouro e nada de novo...


----------



## Vince (22 Jan 2013 às 18:31)

Eu e o ajrebelo andámos pelo Monte de St. Isabel, Terras de Bouro.
Resumidamente foi:

 > 300/400 metros - sleet/água neve
 > 600 metros - neve
 > 700/800 metros - acumulação

Mas as cotas nas vertentes das serras que se avistavam em redor variavam muito, havia serras com cotas de 800 sem ponta de neve, e outras que deviam acumular logo aos 400 m.

Os períodos mais intensos de neve eram sempre antecedidos por queda intensa de graupel, o frio descia e depois sim, caiam grandes flocos de neve sequinha que agarrava bem.


----------



## boneli (22 Jan 2013 às 19:02)

Cheguei agora de Montalegre...Neve a pegar até Ruivães.De Ruivães até Salamonde neve mas não pegava.  De Salamonde até as Cerdeirinhas já era água neve.
Em Montalegre e até á barragem de Vendas Novas a partir da uma da tarde foi sempre a cair...uma delicia.


----------



## meko60 (22 Jan 2013 às 19:08)

Vince disse:


> Eu e o ajrebelo andámos pelo Monte de St. Isabel, Terras de Bouro.
> Resumidamente foi:
> 
> > 300/400 metros - sleet/água neve
> ...



Bonita paisagem e pessoal com jeito p'rós bonecos


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 19:17)

Por volta das 18 ficou escuro 4 trovões  

2 Routers ao ar  

Montes de Granizo , de tal forma que patinava tanto com carro como andar a pé lol

Agua Longa - Santo Tirso


----------



## PauloSR (22 Jan 2013 às 19:21)

De momento *5.3 °C* e 22.1mm acumulados. 

Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados e alguns pontualmente fortes. Pelas 14h45 caía agua-neve na zona das Cerdeirinhas (Vieira do Minho) que rapidamente passou a chuva.

Não houve espaço para surpresas...


----------



## xes (22 Jan 2013 às 19:21)

Fui a serra da freita tinha neve apartir mais ou menos dos 800 /900 metros mas sinceramemte fiquei desiludido muito pouca neve para o que estava a espera, ja la fui em alturas diferentes e tinha muita mais neve , quando chegar a casa meto fotos


----------



## ZeppY (22 Jan 2013 às 19:24)

Ouvi relatos que em Alfena / Sobrado (Valongo) a precipitação foi mesmo em forma de neve, alguém confirma? Em Ermesinde foi apenas granizo moderado.


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 19:26)

Está frio Muito Frio , neste momento estão 4,3ºC.
Durante o dia Choveu , trovejou , Caiu sleet e caiu granizo . ´
Foi Bom


----------



## dgstorm (22 Jan 2013 às 19:37)

Temperatura em descida e pelo satelite parece que vem mais umas quantas nuvens!

*5,5ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2013 às 19:40)

ZeppY disse:


> Ouvi relatos que em Alfena / Sobrado (Valongo) a precipitação foi mesmo em forma de neve, alguém confirma? Em Ermesinde foi apenas granizo moderado.



caiu agua neve em valongo e baltar com a celula das 17 horas

ps- penafiel esta neste momento com uma excelente temperatura para ver neve oxala entrem muitas celulas durante esta noite madrugada


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2013 às 19:44)

Vi um clarão a Oeste, que proveio daquelas células junto à costa, não sei se chegará cá alguma coisa.


----------



## brunofdias (22 Jan 2013 às 19:46)

Lixa - Vento Forte e a temperatura a baixar para os 3,2ºC


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 19:47)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vi um clarão a Oeste, que proveio daquelas células junto à costa, não sei se chegará cá alguma coisa.



Confirmo,agora mesmo um relâmpago a oeste/noroeste.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2013 às 19:48)

Mais um clarão, se aguentar a entrada em solo vamos ter mais trovoada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2013 às 19:49)

as temperaturass estao baixas a volta do grande porto so quero que estas celulas entrem pela madrugada a dentro..


----------



## I_Pereira (22 Jan 2013 às 19:51)

Vento forte por Aveiro outra vez


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 19:55)

A coisa de 10 min caiu um Valente aguaceiro de saraiva que gelou por completo o ambiente , no fim desse aguaceiro fiquei uns 5 min a observar uma leve chuva gelada que caia ao sabor do vento 
A temperatura cada vez desce mais , neste momento estão 3,9º C Será ??? Ajudem me vocês que percebem mais da matéria


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 19:56)

Descargas eléctricas cada vez mais perto, bastante frequência,vem lá mais molho....

Edit:já ronca....


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 20:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> caiu agua neve em valongo e baltar com a celula das 17 horas
> 
> ps- penafiel esta neste momento com uma excelente temperatura para ver neve oxala entrem muitas celulas durante esta noite madrugada



Moro ao lado de Penafiel , estão 3,9ºC estou com esperança


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 20:00)

Boa noite.

O resto do dia foi marcado por aguaceiros moderados e por vezes algum granizo. O sol também fazia a sua aparição por vezes.

A temperatura não ultrapassou os 8.6ºC, sendo esta a máxima do dia.
Mínima, até ao momento, de 4.8ºC (às 09.30h).

Por agora tudo calmo, não chove.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jan 2013 às 20:06)

O vento está muito forte por aqui acabei de registar uma rajada de 85.6km/h.

A luz chegou (desde sábado que não tinha) e já faltou um série de vezes.

Ps: acabou de chegar um cunhado e relata árvores caídas sobre a estrada novamente.


----------



## Fi (22 Jan 2013 às 20:08)

Em menos de 5 minutos, o meu pátio ficou coberto de granizo. Foi uma tarde de vento e chuva fortes e muito frio.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 20:12)

Chove forte, trovão agora mesmo bem audível


----------



## dj_teko (22 Jan 2013 às 20:13)




----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 20:14)

Snifa disse:


> Chove forte, trovão agora mesmo bem audível



A cada minuto que passa Vejo um clarão ao longe , A festa Ta a chegar


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jan 2013 às 20:15)

Chove Forte, cai muito granizo, troveja e vento forte.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jan 2013 às 20:16)

preparem-se vem aí o molho. Muita trovoada, trovoes a cada 20 a 30 segundos.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 20:18)

Cai granizo misturado com chuva, trovoada , depois coloco video.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 20:18)

Bem parece que nada de neve! Sigo com 2.9ºc e claroes ao longe


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 20:20)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Bem parece que nada de neve! Sigo com 2.9ºc e claroes ao longe



Tem calma, ainda podes vir a ter uma surpresa , essa célula que se aproxima é potente pode ser que caia alguma coisa . 
Também vejo clarões ao longe.
Caiu alguma coisa por ai hoje ?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 20:23)

LOusada disse:


> Tem calma, ainda podes vir a ter uma surpresa , essa célula que se aproxima é potente pode ser que caia alguma coisa .
> Também vejo clarões ao longe.
> Caiu alguma coisa por ai hoje ?



Sim de manha durante uns 5 min nevou um bocado, mas passou logo a chuva, e durante todo o dia foi só granizo (seco) e mai nada!  Espero mesmo que tenhas razão 

Desilusão hoje!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2013 às 20:25)

Por aqui vi a célula passar ao lado, de facto boa quantidade de descargas avistei   a SO daqui. 
A situação vai melhorando aos poucos, o vento sopra fraco e o céu vai apresentando boas abertas. 

O frio é que se mantém, e de que maneira, só que os aguaceiros tem tendência a enfraquecerem nas próximas horas, o que é mau para quem queria ver neve a cotas mais baixas, mas vamos aguardar.


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 20:26)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Sim de manha durante uns 5 min nevou um bocado, mas passou logo a chuva, e durante todo o dia foi só granizo (seco) e mai nada!  Espero mesmo que tenhas razão
> 
> Desilusão hoje!



Aqui Também foi o dia todo gelo seco , Nevar mesmo neve nao vi . Apenas sleet


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 20:28)

Começou a nevar!!!!!!!


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 20:28)

Chuva e *5,5ºC*, neste momento.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 20:30)

Calma já passou a chuva!


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 20:31)

Impressionante a descida da temperatura depois destas trovoadas com granizo:

sigo com 4.8 ºc actuais ( quase a bater a mínima de *4.4 ºc* )


----------



## brunofdias (22 Jan 2013 às 20:32)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Começou a nevar!!!!!!!



Havia mesmo de nevar...


----------



## boneli (22 Jan 2013 às 20:33)

Não ha maneira de a temperatura descer dos 5º cá em Braga. Acredito que chegasse aos 4º poderia nevar no Sameiro.


----------



## GabKoost (22 Jan 2013 às 20:35)

Bem, conforme previ, nada de neve pelas minhas bandas.

Só mesmo chuva, frio e saraiva.

Acordei sobressaltado com vento forte e enorme carga de saraiva a embater contra a janela. Quando a abri ainda me assustei por uns segundos mas, depois de acordar definitivamente, percebi não haver perigo.

LOL.


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 20:35)

boneli disse:


> Não ha maneira de a temperatura descer dos 5º cá em Braga. Acredito que chegasse aos 4º poderia nevar no Sameiro.



Já lá não posso ir, infelizmente, mas a acontecer seria bem bonito de se ver.


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 20:39)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Começou a nevar!!!!!!!



Asério ?


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2013 às 20:43)

Grande trovao! Momentaneamente canidelo ficou as escuras.
Queda de granizo


----------



## Andre Barbosa (22 Jan 2013 às 20:44)

boneli disse:


> Não ha maneira de a temperatura descer dos 5º cá em Braga. Acredito que chegasse aos 4º poderia nevar no Sameiro.



Estive no Sameiro ás 15h, estavam 2ºC e só chovia, com granizo á mistura.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 20:45)

Aqui está aos aguaceiros de neve ou chuva ou neve ou chuva! está interessante


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 20:46)

LOusada disse:


> Asério ?



Probavelmente vai nevar se chover mais tarde um pouco! Agora está com aguaceiros de neve e chuva mas está interessante


----------



## boneli (22 Jan 2013 às 20:47)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Estive no Sameiro ás 15h, estavam 2ºC e só chovia, com granizo á mistura.



Estou a falar 4º em Braga....é normal 2º e não nevar. Curiosamente já estive no Sameiro com 0º e chuvia apenas e já estive com 3º e nevava!!! A metereologia tem disto.


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 20:47)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Probavelmente vai nevar se chover mais tarde um pouco! Agora está com aguaceiros de neve e chuva mas está interessante



Aqui Tambem


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 20:51)

Cá fica o video, chuva, granizo, e muito vento ( em 720p é mais nítido)

Perfeitamente audível o granizo a bater nos beirais no início do vídeo, ao 1 minuto ouve-se um trovão!

[ame="http://youtu.be/Ejuazl1HlW4"]http://youtu.be/Ejuazl1HlW4[/ame]

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:* 4.4 ºc *

máxima: *9.6 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada *16.3 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 4.7 ºc 

Vento NW: 19 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.3 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Ouvem-se vários trovões bem perto daqui!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 20:53)

Boa noite,
Grande tarde e início de noite, ambas recheadas de aguaceiros violentos de chuva e granizo à mistura com rajadas bem fortes.

A partir das 18h30-19h00 começaram outra vez a cair árvores... troveja desde as 20h00 acompanhada de violentos aguaceiros como o que acabou de cair.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 20:54)

LOusada disse:


> Aqui Tambem



Passou a 100% neve!!!! Não consigo tirar fotos que de para ver! e não acomula claro o chão esta muito humido!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 20:55)

Fortíssima granizada neste momento!


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2013 às 20:55)

Mais um aguaceiro e queda de granizo


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jan 2013 às 20:56)

Está a trovejar, as rajadas continua acima dos 50km/h.


----------



## ZeppY (22 Jan 2013 às 20:58)

Chuva e neve misturada em Ermesinde neste momento


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 21:03)

Fui agora ao terraço , está a cair granizo e bastante...

Uma foto tirada à pressa, granizo sobre uma mesa que tenho lá 

Ainda apanhei com umas pedras jeitosas na cabeça...







mínima quase a ser batida: *4.5 ºc* actuais


----------



## brunofdias (22 Jan 2013 às 21:08)

Situação actual:
3ºC
Chuva e granizo
Vento a Norte

Acho que vai haver surpresa...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 21:08)

Temperatura desce rapidamente, dos 2.9ºc para os 2.1ºc, e parou de nevar!


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 21:10)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Temperatura desce rapidamente, dos 2.9ºc para os 2.1ºc, e parou de nevar!



Achas que vai nevar durante a noite ? 
Foi lá fora sai de lá de fora com a roupa cheia de grãos de gelo


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 21:11)

Agora que neva é que não há precipitação!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2013 às 21:11)

penafiel com 2ºc


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 21:12)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Agora que neva é que não há precipitação!!



Ainda deve vir ai mais qualquer coisa


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 21:13)

LOusada disse:


> Achas que vai nevar durante a noite ?
> Foi lá fora sai de lá de fora com a roupa cheia de grãos de gelo



Hmm não me acredito, entre tanto a chuva vai parar, não vai ser falta de frio quer à superficie quer em altitude, mas sim a falta de precipitação! 

Porque frio ele está!


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 21:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> penafiel com 2ºc



Aqui estão 3ºC , eu penso que Apartir das 10:30 pode Nevar , Tanto em penafiel , como em lousada e em paços


----------



## brunofdias (22 Jan 2013 às 21:14)




----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 21:14)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Hmm não me acredito, entre tanto a chuva vai parar, não vai ser falta de frio quer à superficie quer em altitude, mas sim a falta de precipitação!
> 
> Porque frio ele está!



Ainda há pouco ví no Radar do IPMA e ainda vêm ai mais chuva ou Neve


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 21:14)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Agora que neva é que não há precipitação!!



Fotos!?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 21:15)

LOusada disse:


> Aqui estão 3ºC , eu penso que Apartir das 10:30 pode Nevar , Tanto em penafiel , como em lousada e em paços



A partir dessa hora a precipitação vai ser muuuuito escassa!


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 21:17)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> A partir dessa hora a precipitação vai ser muuuuito escassa!



Mas pode passar Uma ou outra Nuvem que brinde Aqui a zona


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 21:18)

Paula disse:


> Fotos!?



Já tinha dito não deu para tirar, as que davam para tirar de minha casa é a beira de um poste de iluminação publica desligado, não se ve nada! E entre tanto deixou de chover!


----------



## davidazevedo (22 Jan 2013 às 21:24)

Por famalicão parou agora a chuva. Mas estava tambem alguns "farrapinhos" juntos com a chuva


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 21:24)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Já tinha dito não deu para tirar, as que davam para tirar de minha casa é a beira de um poste de iluminação publica desligado, não se ve nada! E entre tanto deixou de chover!



Logo que vejas Alguma Coisa a Cair Diz


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 21:25)

davidazevedo disse:


> Por famalicão parou agora a chuva. Mas estava tambem alguns "farrapinhos" juntos com a chuva



Como aqui Mas Já não chove


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2013 às 21:28)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica o video, chuva, granizo, e muito vento ( em 720p é mais nítido)
> 
> Perfeitamente audível o granizo a bater nos beirais no início do vídeo, ao 1 minuto ouve-se um trovão!
> 
> ...


Grande vídeo, foi mais ao menos isso que aconteceu aqui na Figueira mas à tarde, infelizmente não tenho imagens.


----------



## ZeppY (22 Jan 2013 às 21:28)

davidazevedo disse:


> Por famalicão parou agora a chuva. Mas estava tambem alguns "farrapinhos" juntos com a chuva



Em Ermesinde aconteceu o mesmo por breves minutos mas passou a chuva quando a precipitação abrando e parou até


----------



## brunofdias (22 Jan 2013 às 21:31)

ZeppY disse:


> Em Ermesinde aconteceu o mesmo por breves minutos mas passou a chuva quando a precipitação abrando e parou até



Por aqui tambem foi igual. Não devia parar pois não pessoal?


----------



## ZeppY (22 Jan 2013 às 21:33)

brunofdias disse:


> Por aqui tambem foi igual. Não devia parar pois não pessoal?



Mas achei uma surpresa cair aqui por momentos visto estarmos totalmente expostos ao mar


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 21:34)

brunofdias disse:


> Por aqui tambem foi igual. Não devia parar pois não pessoal?



Claro que não , eu Fui a minha varanda e saí de lá com a roupa cheia de grãos de neve . Mais um bocado i passava mesmo a neve


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 21:34)

LOusada disse:


> Logo que vejas Alguma Coisa a Cair Diz



Sir, yes sir! ahah


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 21:35)

Nova mínima, 4.7ºC atuais.
Não chove.


----------



## dgstorm (22 Jan 2013 às 21:37)

E cai uns pingos... gelados!


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 21:37)

Pelo Radar Não se vislumbra A tão desejada precipitação ?


----------



## brunofdias (22 Jan 2013 às 21:40)




----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 21:41)

brunofdias disse:


>



pois falta prec.!!!


----------



## ZeppY (22 Jan 2013 às 21:45)

Cai chuva e neve em Ermesinde outra vez


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 21:46)

ZeppY disse:


> Cai chuva e neve em Ermesinde outra vez



Que sorte 
Espero que Por aqui Também caia


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 21:49)

LOusada disse:


> Pelo Radar Não se vislumbra A tão desejada precipitação ?



Já se ve nuvens no nosso sentido!


----------



## ZeppY (22 Jan 2013 às 21:52)

LOusada disse:


> Que sorte
> Espero que Por aqui Também caia



Para ser sincero flocos são muito poucos e parece ter passado a chuva apenas que vai aumentando e diminuindo de intensidade, só por vezes se vislumbra alguns flocos perdidos


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 21:52)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Já se ve nuvens no nosso sentido!



Elas que venham e bem carregadas ,


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 21:56)

LOusada disse:


> Elas que venham e bem carregadas ,



A que altitude estás mais ou menos? (desculpem o offtopic)


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 21:59)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> A que altitude estás mais ou menos? (desculpem o offtopic)



Cerca de 350 metros mais coisa menos coisa 
I ela Demora?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 22:01)

LOusada disse:


> Cerca de 350 metros mais coisa menos coisa
> I ela Demora?



Ainda nada só nuvens


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 22:02)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Ainda nada só nuvens



Vamos Aguardar


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jan 2013 às 22:03)

O vento volta a soprar muito forte 96.4km


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 22:05)

Tá um gelo instalado lá fora 
Penso que se Cair um Aguaceiro desta vez não escapa a uns belos Flocos


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jan 2013 às 22:10)

Aguaceiros com granizo neste momento.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 22:17)

LOusada disse:


> Tá um gelo instalado lá fora
> Penso que se Cair um Aguaceiro desta vez não escapa a uns belos Flocos



As nuvens foram-se !


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 22:17)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> As nuvens foram-se !



Acabei de Repara nisso a janela
Se houvesse precipitação tenho a certeza que ia nevar


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 22:20)

LOusada disse:


> Acabei de Repara nisso a janela
> Se houvesse precipitação tenho a certeza que ia nevar



Temos sempre azar, no inverno ficamos mesmo no neva e não neva, e no Verão fico sempre a ver as belas trovoadas ao longe no interior!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 22:23)

Por aqui também limpou e está um frio de rachar!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 22:26)

Boas Noticias! Primeiros "floquinhos de neve" será que é desta que  vemos neve asério?!


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 22:34)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Boas Noticias! Primeiros "floquinhos de neve" será que é desta que  vemos neve asério?!



A nebulosidade está perto , não saiu da Janela . PF NEVEEEE


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Jan 2013 às 22:35)

Por cá 3,4ºC


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 22:47)

Ora eu sai de casa e fui até Fafe 

Na estrada Paços para Barrosas apanhei no alto da serra junto da lixeira neve mas com pouca acumulação  depois Felgueiras e Fafe como tinham cotas mais baixas não havia neve nem granizo. Parou de chover voltei para trás 

Na farmácia Barrosas marcava -2graus 

Amanha tenho de por online algumas fotos


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 22:50)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Boas Noticias! Primeiros "floquinhos de neve" será que é desta que  vemos neve asério?!



A nebulosidade a medida que chega dispersa se mas a instantes com as passagem das nuvens caiu uns flocos


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Jan 2013 às 23:02)

LOusada disse:


> A nebulosidade a medida que chega dispersa se mas a instantes com as passagem das nuvens caiu uns flocos



pois mas não vai dar nada já esta o ceu limpo! parece que não veremos neve este ano outra vez!!


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 23:07)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> pois mas não vai dar nada já esta o ceu limpo! parece que não veremos neve este ano outra vez!!



Enfim , Todos os Anos o Mesmo , Sempre no limite !
Pouca sorte , enfim neste momento as condições eram óptimas diria mesmo que a neve pegaria e acumulava talvez
Pode ser que Ainda este Ano possa-mos ser contemplados pela neve 
Que mau


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Jan 2013 às 23:18)

Amigos de paços, não seria o primeiro Inverno que Paços teria neve mais do que uma vez...
Em 2009, Paços teve 4 episódios de neve...um deles mesmo muito notório!


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2013 às 23:31)

Boa noite

Uf!  Estou estafado de ler tantas mensagens aqui no seguimento do litoral norte.
Muita gente nova por cá, sangue quente na guelra e muita vontade. Sim senhor!

Hoje fui andando ao volante do veículo, mas sempre pelo concelho e pelas serranias do concelho.
Infelizmente aquilo que se previa aconteceu: não nevou.
Alguma água-neve de manhã e à tarde, e aparentemente alguns flocos "perdidos" agora pelo noite - coincidente com os relatos do vizinho  *Freamunde!Allez*.
Foi um entre bastantes episódios que já presenciei aqui no concelho. Mas sabe sempre bem este "suspense"...
Agora que cai a noite o frio aumenta mas diminui a precipitação - nas últimas imagens de satélite parece que acabaram as células com potencial para nos deixar neve.

Hoje pelas 02.07h (madrugada pois!), num aguaceiro mais violente, obtive o meu máximo (absoluto da estação) em termos de vento médio (49,3 km\h) e em termos de rajada máxima (73,8 km\h). Como fico numa espécie de "buraco" quanto ao vento, é um valor altíssimo e imagino que valores terão sido atingidos bem perto daqui em zonas expostas...

Sigo com *3,9ºC* (temperatura a subir), com vento fraco a moderado.

Este tem sido um mês muito interessante, ainda que não tenha nevado.

Deixo aqui umas fotos da neve vista ao longe, a partir da Citânia de Sanfins de Ferreira (570 mts altitude).
Na 1ª foto há 1 ponto branco num monte - é o Sameiro-Braga, e ao seu lado direito observam-se as Serras da Peneda-Soajo com um manto branco:





Nesta observa-se também na zona central neve em serras da zona de Póvoa de Lanhoso\Vieira do Minho:





Nesta observa-se em 1º plano a cidade de Guimarães e ao fundo a serra do Gerês branquinha:





Nesta última vê-se a serra da Cabreira com o seu manto alvo:




A distância e as condições sempre difíceis não permitiram melhor captação...




VerticalHorizon disse:


> Amigos de paços, não seria o primeiro Inverno que Paços teria neve mais do que uma vez...
> Em 2009, Paços teve 4 episódios de neve...um deles mesmo muito notório!



Sem dúvida *VerticalHorizon*. Temos de saber esperar. Ainda temos inverno pela frente, mesmo que isto acalme um pouco nas próximas semanas...


----------



## fishisco (23 Jan 2013 às 00:32)

bem... hoje esperava ter um dia em cheio e acabei por o dia mais triste da minha vida... de manha sai de casa com um aguaceiro que trazia gelo, notava-se bem no vidro do meu carro, a meio da manha caiu mais um e desta x os carros ja ficaram branquinhos, a seguir ao almoco o chao chegou a ficar branco mas dp disso nao vi mais nada, sei q de vez em qd chovia bem mas nao sei o q era. ao cair da noite levantou-se uma ventania e agora esta limpo... nos pontos onde nevou e neve vai ficar gelada, um perigo. amanha espero q n chova


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2013 às 00:34)

fishisco disse:


> bem... hoje esperava ter um dia em cheio e acabei por o dia mais triste da minha vida... de manha sai de casa com um aguaceiro que trazia gelo, notava-se bem no vidro do meu carro, a meio da manha caiu mais um e desta x os carros ja ficaram branquinhos, a seguir ao almoco o chao chegou a ficar branco mas dp disso nao vi mais nada, sei q de vez em qd chovia bem mas nao sei o q era. ao cair da noite levantou-se uma ventania e agora esta limpo... nos pontos onde nevou e neve vai ficar gelada, um perigo. amanha espero q n chova



Pois mas amanha vai mesmo chover!! assim ficas avisado e não apanhas surpresas


----------



## PauloSR (23 Jan 2013 às 00:39)

Boa noite a todos,

Aristocrata, belíssimo alcance que as imagens retratam... Fique surpreendido, não imaginava... Belo apanhado!

Hoje segundo pude averiguar, a neve deu o ar da sua graça a meio da tarde, na vila de Vieira do Minho, tendo até permitido acumulação.
Agora à noite, infelizmente já não haviam vestígios.

Em suma, nada surpreendente este evento. O habitual e o esperado nos invernos na nossa região. Também não criei falsas expectativas 

Continuação a todos e uma boa noite!


----------



## PauloSR (23 Jan 2013 às 00:45)

miguel disse:


> Pois mas amanha vai mesmo chover!! assim ficas avisado e não apanhas surpresas



Olá Miguel,

Apenas um reparo. Penso que o fishisco quando fala em triste não se refere em termos meteorológicos, mas sim a uma infelicidade que lhe aconteceu no dia de hoje, conforme relatou neste topico de seguimento.

Desde já os meus sentimentos fishisco.


----------



## fishisco (23 Jan 2013 às 00:51)

sim hoje morreu um familiar meu e como o funeral e amanha nao calha mesmo nada que chova. so mesmo por isso...


----------



## PAIM2010 (23 Jan 2013 às 01:09)

por aqui 3ºc e o ceu muito nublado...


----------



## Stinger (23 Jan 2013 às 01:37)

Podia cair cá qualquer coisinha , vim da guarda que esteve excelente !


----------



## PAIM2010 (23 Jan 2013 às 01:41)

esta meteorologia que temos não vale nada, minima de 7 para o porto e ja estamos em 3, céu muito nublado , poderia acontecer aquela surpresa de uns anos , que o mesmo instituto previa céu limpo e vimos a neve....


----------



## Stinger (23 Jan 2013 às 01:49)

Pelo satelite vem uma mancha nublosa .... será que dará para algo ?


----------



## PAIM2010 (23 Jan 2013 às 01:50)

muito nublado temperatura de 2ºc que venha a chuva


----------



## PAIM2010 (23 Jan 2013 às 01:51)

Stinger disse:


> Pelo satelite vem uma mancha nublosa .... será que dará para algo ?


que venha um pouco de agua


----------



## Sanctos (23 Jan 2013 às 01:57)

Boas
Aproveitei uma folga no dia de ontem para dar um salto ao Gerês. Ás 10h a temperatura na Maia parecia demasiado alta para ter surpresas nas serras mais próximas, fiz-me à estrada. A temperatura ia baixando, negativa a partir das Cerdeirinhas.






Barragem da Venda Nova já com alguma neve nas bermas, Cabreira e Barroso já pintado.





Entre Venda Nova e Paradela boa acumulação.









Pitões das Junias ao longe, inacessível ao meu veículo.





Cheguei a Paradela por volta das 13h e começou a nevar. Fui até Outeiro sempre com neve.





Em Covelães vi que realmente era impossível para mim ir até Pitões. Grande camada de neve ainda aos 900 e picos.





Rumei a Cabril. Pelo caminho sempre a nevar, até descer da cota 600m.





Tentei ir até à Pedra Bela mas acima da Ermida voltava a nevar e a inclinação já requeria correntes, não me dei ao trabalho.
De referir que o termómetro do carro enquanto nevava, andou sempre entre -2,5º e -4º (com tanto gelo à frente xD).
Cumps


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jan 2013 às 02:05)

Por aqui acaba de cair um aguaceiro fraco, apesar da temperatura rondar os 
2ºC, era apenas água, se tinha gelo era muito pouco.

Bons registos Sanctos !


----------



## PAIM2010 (23 Jan 2013 às 02:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui acaba de cair um aguaceiro fraco, apesar da temperatura rondar os
> 2ºC, era apenas água, se tinha gelo era muito pouco.



por aqui um pequeno chuvisco , agora o céu ta ficando limpo e o frio aperta


----------



## GabKoost (23 Jan 2013 às 02:46)

Por aqui, a pouco mais de 400m, chove moderado.

Temperatura a rondar os 3º e nem pinta de neve.

A cota deve de andar bem alta.


----------



## Macuser (23 Jan 2013 às 03:12)

Boas meus caros.

Muitas mensagens, mas fotos?
Ainda assim, foram bons registos. Levei um tempão a ter o panorama das coisas.

Entretanto aviso, decerto nada que não se saiba, está gelado lá fora, falo por exemplo aqui em Nogueiró, Braga, e os carros estão cheios de GELO da chuva ter GELADO por cima com a noite e com a geada. A estrada amanha vai estar manhosa. Muito Cuidado.

Entretanto quem conseguir registos...

Cumprimentos

PS: Neste momento 3 graus aqui... Ponto de Orvalho 2º


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2013 às 07:20)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *2.6 ºc *

Neste momento 2.9 ºc 

Precipitação acumulada : *0.5 mm*

Céu muito nublado


----------



## DMartins (23 Jan 2013 às 09:07)

Bom dia a todos!

Em Guimarães chove certinho.

Mínima de *+0.8º*

Actual: *+2.3º*


----------



## teotonio (23 Jan 2013 às 09:50)

Fui ontem ate a Cabreira estava com uns 20cm de neve e sempre a cair :-D  hoje deve estar bem perto dos 40 cm :-)


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jan 2013 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

Por aqui mínima de *3,7ºc*...vai chovendo fraco a moderado mas certinha, acumulados *2,0mm* com actuais *7,8ºc*...


----------



## teotonio (23 Jan 2013 às 10:16)

Isto no cruzamento :-)


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Jan 2013 às 10:58)

Bom dia 
Sigo com 7ºC,sem chuva,ponto de orvalho 6ºC e humidade 93%.


----------



## Nunotex (23 Jan 2013 às 11:02)

Uma informação... Estão a aparecer fotos nas redes sociais do Bom Jesus em Braga com neve... Confirmam??!!!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jan 2013 às 11:03)

Nunotex disse:


> Uma informação... Estão a aparecer fotos nas redes sociais do Bom Jesus em Braga com neve... Confirmam??!!!



Neve na cidade de Braga não foi reportado por nenhum elemento do fórum...apenas granizo que pode criar essa "ilusão"...


----------



## Nunotex (23 Jan 2013 às 11:22)

São fotos antigas... andam a querer enganar o pessoal... enfim...


----------



## PauloSR (23 Jan 2013 às 11:30)

A foto que falam é esta: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/__YrfD5biczE/SWdkjUpviaI/AAAAAAAABD8/r34PkoYlfWw/s1600-h/Bom+Jesus+com+neve

Obviamente que não foi do dia de ontem... Não houve acumulação em nenhum ponto da cidade de Braga!


----------



## boneli (23 Jan 2013 às 11:45)

PauloSR disse:


> A foto que falam é esta: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/__YrfD5biczE/SWdkjUpviaI/AAAAAAAABD8/r34PkoYlfWw/s1600-h/Bom+Jesus+com+neve
> 
> Obviamente que não foi do dia de ontem... Não houve acumulação em nenhum ponto da cidade de Braga!



também eu queria ontem..nem o Sameiro quanto mais o Bom jesus


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2013 às 13:09)

Boas, 

chove bem por aqui,de forma persistente,sigo com *8.4 mm* acumulados.

tempo muito frio, apenas 6.6 ºc a esta hora ...

*196.6 mm* acumulados neste Janeiro, um mês certamente para passar dos *200 mm*


----------



## Migas (23 Jan 2013 às 14:45)

Mais um fim de tarde (ontem) a não esquecer na Cabreira
Consegui sair a meio da tarde de Guimarães, com destino Cabreira, Talefe. Mas não conhecia o percurso para chegar lá acima, pelo que contornei toda a cabreira à procura de um acesso "razoável".
Acumulação a partir de 800m, 20cm aos 1000m, 30cm aos 1170m, o mais alto que cheguei.
Mesmo com 20cm de neve, cruzei com um carro 4X2 apenas. Será também um meteomaluco?
Mais um abraço de Nogueiró, Braga
E mais fotos em: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/g8d00h34gukigu3/neAWfQPuT8

A 1150m:










A 900m:


----------



## Rui Ferreira (23 Jan 2013 às 15:18)

Migas disse:


> Mais um fim de tarde (ontem) a não esquecer na Cabreira
> Consegui sair a meio da tarde de Guimarães, com destino Cabreira, Talefe. Mas não conhecia o percurso para chegar lá acima, pelo que contornei toda a cabreira à procura de um acesso "razoável".
> Acumulação a partir de 800m, 20cm aos 1000m, 30cm aos 1170m, o mais alto que cheguei.
> Mesmo com 20cm de neve, cruzei com um carro 4X2 apenas. Será também um meteomaluco?
> ...




Muito bom, esperemos que se aguente assim até ao fim de semana.

Obrigado pelas fotos


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Jan 2013 às 15:42)

Migas disse:


> Mais um fim de tarde (ontem) a não esquecer na Cabreira
> Consegui sair a meio da tarde de Guimarães, com destino Cabreira, Talefe. Mas não conhecia o percurso para chegar lá acima, pelo que contornei toda a cabreira à procura de um acesso "razoável".
> Acumulação a partir de 800m, 20cm aos 1000m, 30cm aos 1170m, o mais alto que cheguei.
> Mesmo com 20cm de neve, cruzei com um carro 4X2 apenas. Será também um meteomaluco?
> ...



Boa tarde Migas e Bem Vindo ao Fórum,

Também aproveitei para ir à Cabreira ontem à tardinha. Destas vez não tive a oportunidade de ir até ao parque de merendas de Serradela (850m) mas já se via acumulação de neve razóavel a cerca de 700m, alguns vestígios do elemento branco a quase 600m!!! Não tive condições materiais para subir até onde costumo ir quando as cotas andam mais altinhas, uma pessoa conheçe bem o local e não preferiu arriscar mas alguns menos experientes gostam de desafiar a natureza e depois vê-se as consequências menos engraçadas.

De qualquer das formas foi um evento interessante sem dúvida que criou demasiadas expetativas para cotas baixas (<600m) nos locais expostos à grande influência oceânica com entradas destas de NW.


Deixo aqui outros videos do passado com neve na Cabreira (Parque de Merendas de Serradela) em Novembro 2009:


Neve na Cabreira em Abril 2012 (cotas médias 900m):


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Jan 2013 às 15:53)

Migas disse:


> Mais um fim de tarde (ontem) a não esquecer na Cabreira
> Consegui sair a meio da tarde de Guimarães, com destino Cabreira, Talefe. Mas não conhecia o percurso para chegar lá acima, pelo que contornei toda a cabreira à procura de um acesso "razoável".
> Acumulação a partir de 800m, 20cm aos 1000m, 30cm aos 1170m, o mais alto que cheguei.
> Mesmo com 20cm de neve, cruzei com um carro 4X2 apenas. Será também um meteomaluco?
> ...



Imagino como devia andar a acumulação no Talefe (1250m) topo da Cabreira: Só mesmo com 4x4 ou de correntes para lá chegar em certa segurança eu só la vou de 4x2 no verão. 

Acredito em acumulações na ordem dos 30-40 cms no topo a ver se não derrete mais de metade até ao próximo de fim de semana.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2013 às 15:55)

Boa tarde de chuva, sigo com *13.7 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

e os 200 mm foram ultrapassados , sigo com *201.9 mm*  este mês.

Chove bem!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Jan 2013 às 16:38)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com chuva fraca, humidade 94%, ponto de orvalho 9ºC. 
Temperatura 8ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jan 2013 às 17:07)

Boas,
Por aqui mais um dia gelado, com chuva moderada, agora com tendência a enfraquecer. Mínima de 1,7ºC. 

Deixo aqui um vídeo que gravei por volta da meia-noite de ontem(terça), só consegui editá-lo hoje, é o único registo que tenho deste evento passado. Sei que o foco foi a neve, mas por aqui foi só saraiva e trovoada. 

Vídeo simples, fica o registo, (ver em 720p):


----------



## Paula (23 Jan 2013 às 18:51)

Boa tarde!

O dia foi, em geral, de aguaceiros e muito frio também 
De momento alguma "morrinha" e nevoeiro.

7.8ºC, atuais.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2013 às 20:57)

Boas noites, 

Continua esta chuva persistente, por vezes moderada.

*17.3 mm* acumulados.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *2.6 ºc* 

máxima: *10.9 ºc* 

*Actual*

temp: 10.6 ºc 

Vento WNW: 18 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.8 hpa

Humidade: 98 %


Chove moderado


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jan 2013 às 20:58)

Boa noite

Dia chuvoso e frio.

Tatual 12.3ºC
Tmin. 4.1ºC

Precipitação: 14.0 mm


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (23 Jan 2013 às 21:04)

Chuva continua, por vezes moderada, vento moderado também e temparatura nos 8.5ºc e a subir!


----------



## fishisco (23 Jan 2013 às 21:40)

choveu praticamente o dia todo com mt nevoeiro


----------



## ACAR (23 Jan 2013 às 22:23)

Boa noite,

Deixo algumas imagens do evento de ontem:

Granizo - Covelas, Trofa - final da tarde (fotos de telemóvel fraquinho)










Neve - Serra do Viso, Celorico de Basto - início da noite


























No Viso, tinha neve contínua a partir dos 700m +/-, mas pelo que me contaram, durante o dia chegou a acumular a partir dos 500m.


----------



## fishisco (23 Jan 2013 às 22:30)

e de noite deve ter caido mais no viso


----------



## ACAR (23 Jan 2013 às 22:42)

fishisco disse:


> e de noite deve ter caido mais no viso



Parece é que gelou bastante. Padeiros e afins, que passam por aquela zona de madrugada, tiveram bastantes dificuldades.


----------



## dlourenco (23 Jan 2013 às 22:50)

Nevoeiro intenso em Braga, já não me lembro de uma noite assim. Com chuva "molha tolos" 

11ºC


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2013 às 22:55)

Chuva miudinha por aqui, quase que forma uma neblina muito fina.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2013 às 23:58)

*19.6 mm* acumulados e continua a chuva , algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2013 às 00:06)

Boas fotos por aqui tem dado "à costa"

Por cá mais um dia húmido, com nevoeiro pela manhã e agora bem fechado com esta chuva que não pára...
Temos um janeiro bem molhado por sinal, expressivo no que toca ao total já acumulado: *344,3 mm*.
No *total do ano hidrológico* sigo agora para além dos 1000mm: *1003,4 mm*.
O acumulado de 4ª feira é de *17,8 mm*.
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado com rajadas.
A chuva é fraca.

*Extremos
Tmín: 1,0ºC (04.08h)
Tmáx: 12,1ºC (20.07h)

Atual
T: 11,7ºC
Hr: 94%
P.Orvalho: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,0 hPa
Vento médio: 6,5 km\h de ONO
Rajada: 19,4 km\h​*


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2013 às 00:19)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Jan 2013 às 01:02)

Boa noite,

Continua a chuva fraca e o nevoeiro intenso em algumas zonas. Destaque para o vento que se começa a fazer notar.


----------



## mirra (24 Jan 2013 às 13:34)

Boas pessoal
Estava a pensar ir hoje a tarde para os lados do geres...
Ainda e possível que veja alguma neve?


----------



## vinc7e (24 Jan 2013 às 14:39)

mirra disse:


> Boas pessoal
> Estava a pensar ir hoje a tarde para os lados do geres...
> Ainda e possível que veja alguma neve?



Sim, ainda existe bastante neve a cima dos 1000m


----------



## mirra (24 Jan 2013 às 15:46)

vinc7e disse:


> Sim, ainda existe bastante neve a cima dos 1000m



E lá para sábado?


----------



## fishisco (24 Jan 2013 às 18:28)

que dia calmo hoje (no clima e no forum ehehheh), nem chuva, nem frio, nem vento... mas a noite promete ser fria


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jan 2013 às 18:54)

Boas,
Por aqui um dia com bastante sol, algumas nuvens e vento fraco, que foi mais para aquelas pessoas que estavam fartas de chuva, embora amanhã esta regresse. 
Mínima de 6,8ºC. 

A frente de amanhã vai trazer acumulados razoáveis, precipitação que poderá cair mais pela madrugada/manhã e também algum vento. Queda de neve é que será muito difícil, mesmo no pós-frontal só a cotas bem altas.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2013 às 22:25)

Boa noite,
Dia de sol mas com bastante frio durante a manhã. Uma boa variação tendo em conta os últimos dias.


----------



## ogalo (24 Jan 2013 às 23:45)

Por aqui já chove


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jan 2013 às 00:20)

Por aqui também já chove, fraca e sempre certinha, não há melhor música de embalar.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Jan 2013 às 00:33)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com chuva fraca, vento sudeste fraco, humidade 94%


----------



## Veterano (25 Jan 2013 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Situação de chuva muito fraca, com algum nevoeiro. A chamada "morrinha".


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2013 às 08:47)

Bons dias, 

vai chovendo de forma persistente.

*8.4 mm* acumulados 

*218 mm* este mês.


----------



## PauloSR (25 Jan 2013 às 19:33)

Boa noite!

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso,* 11.2 °C* e *9.4mm* até ao momento.
Chuviscos e em algumas zonas nevoeiro cerrado.

Extremos do dia - Tmax: 12.3 °C 	Tmin: 7.4 °C



--- Este mês já cá cantam 281.2mm


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

Boas noites, 

continua esta chuva persistente, sigo com *11.0 mm* acumulados 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *7.6 ºc *

máxima: *12.1 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª: 11.8 ºc 

Vento W : 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.6 hpa

Humidade: 98 %

Chove e com nevoeiro fechado.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2013 às 01:54)

Boa noite

Esta 6ª feira foi um dia de chuvisco\chuva fraca (típica *molha-tolos*) persistente.
O nevoeiro foi presença quase constante.
O vento soprou fraco do quadrante NO.
O acumulado de precipitação foi de 17,8 mm.
Parece que ainda teremos alguma chuva fraca amanhã ao final da tarde, e durante o domingo poderemos ter alguma chuva mais substancial...*NADA DE NOVO*

Imagem com os dados atuais (a vermelho) e dados de 6ª feira (a preto):







Um bom fim de semana


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Jan 2013 às 02:48)

Boa noite.
Sigo com 12ºC, humidade 95%, vento noroeste, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## dlourenco (26 Jan 2013 às 12:04)

Boa tarde

Alguém me sabe dizer se a Cabreira ainda tem alguma neve e se há hipotese de nevar la amanha ?


----------



## Paula (26 Jan 2013 às 14:33)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma manhã de sol bem agradável, o céu já apresenta bastantes nuvens. 
Ela anda perto 

De momento, 14.6ºC.
Céu nublado.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2013 às 17:22)

Boa tarde

Neste momento o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado, e o vento sopra fraco de SO.
Mais logo deverá regressar a chuva

*T: 12,1ºC​*


----------



## CptRena (26 Jan 2013 às 19:57)

Boas,

Parece que vem de lá mais chuva. O radar já detecta alguma água ao largo da costa







Ainda deve faltar até que entre por aqui adentro, mas já é bom sinal, ou não 

A frente fria ainda está bem longe. Siguemos o desenrolar da situação.


----------



## boneli (26 Jan 2013 às 22:48)

Primeiras pingas por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2013 às 10:11)

Bons dias, 

por aqui chove bem e sem parar : *12.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Pelo satélite ainda está para durar..


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jan 2013 às 10:49)

Bom dia,
Chuva bem forte neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2013 às 11:00)

*16.0 mm* e chove...chove....


----------



## CptRena (27 Jan 2013 às 11:21)

Bom dia

Por aqui também tem chovido. Agora alguma batida a vento a bater nos vidros da janela.
Imagens de radar mostram que ela está a cair bem ali ao largo da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2013 às 11:36)

*20.3 mm* e a chuva não para!

Entretanto *Castro Laboreiro * já ultrapassa os 500 mm para este mês: *502.0 mm*

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jan 2013 às 11:39)

Continua a chover com muita intensidade. Chuva "apertada".  Vai originar boas acumulações matinais certamente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Jan 2013 às 12:04)

Boas,
Por aqui vai chovendo com intensidade e o vento também começa a aparecer.


----------



## Paula (27 Jan 2013 às 12:04)

Bons dias.

Chove bem por aqui. 
O vento é moderado.

15mm acumulados.
12.6ºC, atuais.


----------



## Johnny (27 Jan 2013 às 12:21)

Por Braga:

Chuva constante e intensa, acompanhada de algum vento... 

Lá se vai a neve q ainda restava nas serras (ontem ainda se via nos topos da serra do Gerês)...


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2013 às 12:29)

Belo dia de chuva.

*29.0 mm* acumulados.

Chove bem!

*250.3 mm* acumulados este mês ( já ultrapassou Dezembro 2012 )


----------



## CptRena (27 Jan 2013 às 12:39)

A chuva estratiforme deve estar para acabar, a frente está quase a passar e depois veremos quanta convectiva vem atrás. Não será muita certamente.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2013 às 13:29)

Chove agora mais fraco, vento já de WNW.

*32.8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jan 2013 às 13:43)

Por aqui já praticamente não chove. Está a clarear.


----------



## CptRena (27 Jan 2013 às 15:17)

Aí está ele, o Sol, já voltou


----------



## CptRena (27 Jan 2013 às 16:35)

Que belo aguaceiro que entrou por aqui 
Trouxe chuva moderada com picos fortes


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2013 às 16:59)

Dia de muita chuva por estas bandas, acumulados já *35,2mm*...
A tarde está mais calma, regime de aguaceiros mas pouco acumulou ainda...actuais *10,2ºc* e *89%* de humidade relativa...a mínima para já...


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2013 às 20:20)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.4ºc* 

máxima: *12.4 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *34.6 mm*


*Actual*

temp: 9.0 ºc 

Vento: NW: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.9 hpa

Humidade: 87%

Dia com chuva contínua por vezes forte, em especial durante a manhã.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Jan 2013 às 21:30)

Algumas estações galegas a acumular bem este Domingo:

- Xesteiras: 52.6 mm
- Muralla: 49.2 mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Jan 2013 às 23:20)

Boa noite,
Vou com 19.8 mm acumulados hoje, e ficará por aqui. A máxima foi de 13.4ºC. 

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e faz bastante frio.


----------



## Stinger (28 Jan 2013 às 02:45)

Por aqui nevoeiro , e muito friooo


----------



## Veterano (28 Jan 2013 às 08:30)

Bom dia. Algumas nuvens e nevoeiro, em dissipação, com 8,2º e vento muito fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jan 2013 às 12:03)

Bom dia,

Manhã de céu nublado, agora temos a aparição do sol...tudo bastante calmo =P

Mínima de *7,2ºc*, actuais *11,8ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa...boa semana a todos...


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2013 às 18:53)

Bom fim de tarde\início de noite

O céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens médio-altas.
O vento sopra fraco de sul.
Hoje foi um dia seco, ao contrário do habitual nas últimas semanas.

Ontem o acumulado de precipitação foi de *35,8 mm*. Com este valor tenho agora um total acumulado no mês de *402,2 mm* e um acumulado no ano hidrológico de 1061,3 mm

*Extremos
Tmín: 3,4 ºC (02.58h)
Tmáx: 13,0ºC (14.26h)

Atual
T: 9,6ºC
Hr: 67%
P.Orvalho: 4,0ºC
Pressão: 1028,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,4 km\h de S
Rajada: 6,1 km\h​*


----------



## boneli (28 Jan 2013 às 20:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de tarde\início de noite
> 
> O céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens médio-altas.
> O vento sopra fraco de sul.
> ...





Mais 300 mm e passas o ano que passou  .


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2013 às 20:52)

boneli disse:


> Mais 300 mm e passas o ano que passou  .



Vamos ver o que nos reserva o fevereiro e o março. São meses tradicionalmente com médias acima dos 200mm.
Até perfazer os 1700mm  de média ainda falta um bocado.

Sigo com céu muito nublado (nebulosidade média) e vento fraco.
*T: 9,5ºC​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Jan 2013 às 22:42)

Boas noites,
Por aqui tive um dia com bastantes nuvens, em especial a partir da tarde, juntamente com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado. A manhã, essa foi bem agradável, com um solinho como já não se via há algum tempo. 

Extremos:
*Tmín: 3,3ºC*
*Tmáx: 13,4ºC * (a mesma de ontem)

Neste momento o céu mantém-se muito nublado, e poderá cair algum chuvisco nas próximas horas.


----------



## fishisco (29 Jan 2013 às 14:33)

que tempo de m.... nem chove nem tá sol e vento fraco


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Jan 2013 às 01:21)

cstools.net disse:


> Já viram as pressões atmosféricas ?
> 
> Portugal continental está com uma média de 1029 hPa
> Bragança e Portalegre com 1029.9 hPa



São pressões dignas de domínio anticiclónico no continente, apesar que na nossa zona (Alto e Baixo Minho) ainda vamos levar com curtos episódios de chuvisco ou chuva fraca até ao próximo fim de semana.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2013 às 21:08)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *10.7 ºc*

máxima: *14.1 ºc* 

*Actual*

temp: 12.4 ºc 

Vento SSW 12Km/h

Pressão: 1030.9 hpa

Humidade: 91%

Céu encoberto.

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, ainda caiu alguma chuva fraca durante a tarde, não teve duração suficiente para acumular.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

Boa noite,

Por aqui tive mais um dia encoberto, marcado por alguma chuva durante o início da tarde, acumulando 2.2 mm. A mínima foi bem amena, não descendo dos 12ºC. 

Abraço.


----------



## fishisco (31 Jan 2013 às 14:40)

continua um tempo de m... nem chove nem está sol... tudo nublado.

minimas altas e maximas amenas! se o inverno está assim, nem quero ver o verão

minima de 10ºc agora 15ºc


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Jan 2013 às 22:46)

Boas noites,
bem, chega o anticiclone, afasta a chuva e também os membros. 
Por aqui os dias têm sido muito monótonos, muitas nuvens e alguma morrinha, neste caso preferia o sol, pois também faz falta no quotidiano. Amanhã é que poderá cair alguma coisa mais significativa aqui no Minho.

O dia de hoje foi bem ameno, embora encoberto, ainda caiu algum chuvisco, não deu sequer para acumular. A máxima foi de 15,8ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2013 às 22:57)

Boa noite

*fishisco*, o tempo não é uma "m." como pretendes dizer.
O tempo é assim, é absolutamente normal assim acontecer. Todos os anos várias vezes temos situações destas...

O céu mantêm-se parcial a muito nublado, com o sol a espreitar.
Ontem ainda tivemos alguma chuva fraca\chuvisco, que (como o *Snifa* escreveu) não foi suficiente para acumular.
O vento tem estado fraco (agora calmo).
As temperaturas tem estado bem mornas, com mínimas próximas dos 10ºC (hoje 9,8ºC e ontem 10,1ºC) e máximas ao redor dos 15ºC (hoje de 16,4ºC e ontem de 14,6ºC).

*Atual
T: 10,1ºC
Hr: 85%
P.Orvalho: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1030,0 hPa (o nosso "amigo" AA está por cá...)​*
Amanhã teremos então alguma chuva, a 1ª de fevereiro, um mês que espero ser interessante


----------

